# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V - Part 3



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

*The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

can we finally post? good lord NF problems the past few days.

Sistar comeback in mid April as well, looks like 4min's gonna have some competition


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

I have to subscribe to a new thread?

Wtf is this shit?? As long as K-pop thread is alive i'm happy . Don't mind me i've been drinking .

I had a dream about Eno and RA being terrorists 

Also RIP


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Hust, 2000 post limit lmao.

So we're at Thread VIII? oo


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Soo 10,000 to 2000?

Did Tazmo sell his soul to the devil?? I keep hearing about this ads , thank god I have adblock .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

at me and Enno being terrorists

wait why is it now 2k post limit? =/ I always thought it was 10k, we'll be blowing through threads in like a month or something.

i need to get adblock. but thank god my antivirus is good and I didn't get any trojans or anything from NF


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

You should be using Chrome + adblock , even blocks Youtube ads . You should also get Adf.ly extension so you don't have to go through that shitty K-shownow stuff .

You and Eno being terrorists was random , if only I could remember everything


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

any adblock reccs? I'm tragic at these things 

I wish I remembered my dreams, I barely remember any of them


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you use Google chrome?? 

 . 

I wana have a dream about some K-pop idol like Hyosung/Vic/Eunji . Also Fx fans are called Plus, wtf


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

I use Chrome + adblock so I've never got a single ad tbh .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah I'm using chrome

nah fx fans aren't plus, Sulli denied it at her bday party


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Ah for Chrome i'd use these 2 

 &  

So Plus was a fake? thank fucking god!


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Plus, lol. They should be called Pi. Or Einsteins.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

Woori and Amber leaving IY2. can't say I'm surprised, I wished Woori stayed tho cause she was kinda funny.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Spica:  

RA : Woori tried her best and I found Amber genuine and I liked her whole relationship with Suzy , ah well .

I lol'd at the top comments for this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqPEwRYO8sY[/YOUTUBE]



> i rike rour engrish wheesungg,,, rou rill ralwars ree my roo XD





> you'd think wheesung was the trainee!


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

I wonder how English-natives like Ailee and Tiffany/Jessica feels when hearing Engrish like this.  I know Tiffany got some shit for correcting the Engrish of a "respectable elder" but it must be frustrating.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Speaking of Sica , wtf happened to her face? Allergic reaction?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2012)

> I wouldn't be able to penis someone who plays Moba games
> 
> And i have fucking low standards


I can _only_ Love someone who plays MOBA


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Some say tiredness, others say stress-weightloss, others say plastic surgery.

Now they say she's gained weight.

The shitstorm on AKP about plastic surgery  "Sica did not do plastic surgery! Botox is not plastic surgery, it's COSMETIC surgery! There's a difference!"


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Her face looks too deformed to call it plastic surgery  , looks more like a wasp sting?

Angela baby is what i'd call a true PS magic, god dayum!


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Sica looks healthy in the Twitterpics tho. But sometimes her face looks really deformed.

Everyone wants to know the name of Angelababy's surgeon.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

She looks weird tbh , Seohyun/Taeyeon and Sunny always looked healthy to me .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

camera angles probably.

Sica gained back some weight tho, she was really thin the past few months with Wild Romance & crazy schedules but now her schedule's clear and she's in San Francisco holidaying pigging out


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

Jessica got some work done because she looks different in that drama. I'm not sure it's botox but what ever it is it's done to get a doll like look. Honestly slowly Soshi are becoming a really weird looking, I like unique and natural looking girls, doll faces+white make up just doesn't do it for me.

Also 2k limit, we're gonna go through these threads like skittles.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

How does your forehead get bigger from gaining weight though? 

If she's pigging out , damn good on her lol . Soshi really needs to eat .

Not everyone can pull off Hyosung tbh , dat body 



> Also 2k limit, I'm gonna go through these threads like skittles.



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

But tiredness does lead to looking all bloated and haggard. 

Also Hust you dreaming about me being a Terrorist is racist


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

Did you guys watch Shinhwa's comeback stage? They seemed really rough.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

I was gona add saying no offense to Eno but I thought that'd make things worse  , then again i'm a Tamil .

Tamil tigers ftw!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

It's okay lol, you should know by now I find stuff like that amusing

Exactly what kind of stuff were me and RA doing though? Trying to blow up 2PM's dorm?


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Hust, you so racist. 

Also, everyone in Kpop looks extremely strange from time to time. Jessica, Hyo and Yoona lately. Even Gyulsama looks like a duck sometimes  

Sooyoung in the other hand is blossoming.

Speaking of Kara: Nicole with purple hair is awesomely cute and fitting.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

Imo Seobb looks perfect all the time, her diet really must be great.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Can't remember lol . I have been watching too many documentaries that's why .

Fuck me , Ha Ji Won is so charming . Can't believe this woman is like 30 something .

Wait wait , racist because of my dreams?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

I wonder why they dyed her hair purple, they're not promoting right now so it's strange.



> Fuck me , Ha Ji Won is so charming . Can't believe this woman is like 30 something .



She's a really charming woman, I was surprised at her age too but she's been around for a long while.


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

ok, i agree Seobb always look amazing. healthy people who go to bed before 12.

It's a nice shade of purple.

Hust, you're sooooo racist.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

idk, I find purple to look really weird on a lot of idols, they can't pull it off well or find a nice shade that suits them. Nicole's looks better in video than in pictures, I think I like it a lot because it's a huge improvement over the tragic blonde she had for KARASIA plus the shade is nice.

tho ever since Hyosung got that purply-silver hair in Madonna, everyone else has been slowly jumping on a similar color bandwagon.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

All their hair colours are strange . I hate this American spell check ,always tries to correct me every time I spell colours or favourite .

I liked Shinhwa's title song but didn't really watch their comeback stage? what do you mean by rough? rusty??

For no reason at all . Actually got a reason , Hyosung looks stunning in purple , all your favourites got nothing tbh .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

Noone's done Jieun's blue though. Imo the dark shade of red looks really good.

Shinhwa's stage was abit weird, they looked like really confused for half of it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

Jieun's blue is wayyyy too extreme (plus apparently it faded fast, they redyed it during promos and her hair got really damaged). Bom used a similar color wig in It Hurts but she looks best in red really.

Shinhwa's comeback was kinda eh. it looked like a few ahjussis coming together to celebrate that their group's still together 10 years later tbh. it was kinda messy and the choreo is really... old school?

 well Hyosung got really popular for the purple/silver hair. it didn't look too extreme of a color, could look natural, etc. so I think a lot of companies saw this as a new trend and they tried replicating the shade (lol). the color looked tragic on Wooyoung & Minzy tho (speaking of Minzy, her hair looks damaged as fuck)


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't see anyone pulling off bizarre hairstyles/colours in K-pop other than G-d and Hyosung .

Until I see it , I won't believe it . I agree Ji Eun nailed that blue though.

BtoB comeback already , they're going hard . Wouters sig looks like ..


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

> Shinhwa's comeback was kinda eh. it looked like a few ahjussis coming together to celebrate that their group's still together 10 years later tbh. it was kinda messy and the choreo is really... old school?



Lol pretty much.

The best idols I remember:

TOP and that white mohawk.
GD and anything, the twit is gifted in pulling off everything.
Gyuri and Blonde, I'm biased
Hyosung and Jieun's colours.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Eno remember when you used to be so in love with Hyori?? who wasn't but you especially

Taeyeon pulls off some hairstyles well IMO 

Watched the latest ep of Running man , Han Ga In is pretty charming herself . I reckon all the actresses who guest on RM are 100 x better than idols even though they have barely any variety experience . The fact that they're so naive and innocent is so cute .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

Gyuri's highlights for Speed Up are the best highlight job I've seen in k-pop in forever. god damn k-pop's obsession with pairing black hair and blonde highlights, it's tragic on most people.

lol the only era of Taeyeon's hair I hated was Japan when she had that tragic as fuck dyed tips ahjumma hair for like half a year. and somehow it became trendy because Jia has pm the same hairstyle rn except hers looks even worse because of how uneven her red is.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> Btob comeback what now?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

SNSD tend to pull off everything, esp Yoona, but that Japan Taeyeon hair was pretty poor.



> Eno remember when you used to be so in love with Hyori??



I still am but she's been MIA for so long. If there's one person that has variety instincts then it's her but she hates doing variety

Nah BTOB didn't go for them to comeback, the fans wanted a physical album so the company is releasing a mini album. I'm not sure they'll promote them.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Ahh I haven't been following the rookie groups much except that I liked the TT's of Nu'est and BtoB .

So they're promoting Insane now?



> I still am but she's been MIA for so long. If there's one person that has variety instincts then it's her but she hates doing variety



She's so boss . She's one of the hosts of You & I , if you have seen the episode with Big Bang , sadly people are not subbing it unless their fav group is guesting .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

They're promoting Insane even though they should be promoting Imagine.


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Yoona does not pull off fringes. That girl's glorious forehead does not allow it. Plus, she also failed the Cooky promotion lol


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok I just watched their live stage , i'm impressed by Eunkwang?? according to the comments , good vocals . 

Hope I got the right one . Yeah Imagine is better lol .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

> She's one of the hosts of You & I , if you have seen the episode with Big Bang , sadly people are not subbing it unless their fav group is guesting .



No subs for it though.


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Luna should've been born blonde. I can't imagine her in any other colour than that blonde shade.

I love TOP's Hatsune Miku blue. It's amazing.

Hyosung is gorgeous.

Jieun's blue.

And stfu, Taeyeon was great in Japan. She had that spunky hair. Also, in some stage or show, she was like a badass Mio (from K On)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

I didn't even mind the tips on, it was the horrible Gee hair:


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Dem veneers.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2012)

mother of god


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm starting to dislike Sunny's short hair lol . She looks much better with long hair . At first it was daring and different but it's been on for too long lol .

Love Taengo hair


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2012)

lol music trucks driving around Shinjuku blasting out Big Bang and 2NE1's new albums.


----------



## Spica (Mar 30, 2012)

Hust you fucking troll. 

.
.
.











that's not Zelo


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2012)

I just got Tablo's mini.

It's fucking fantastic, can't believe u guys didn't tell me about it.

I only knew of it from Yoonie's stream lol


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

Why are you watching her stream

We talked about it alot here. Yep it's a great mini. In fact there are two minis.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 30, 2012)

AKP posted about Taecyeon's OKCats drawings being used on a shirt 

....it's actually super cute >_>

pic so you guys don't have to go there


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2012)

Do I see a 69

It's cute though.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 30, 2012)

I have nothing to contribute. 
I just want to subscribe to the thread


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Noda. B (Mar 30, 2012)

holy shit new thread already? Didn't we just have the old one for like two or three months?


----------



## Chloe (Mar 30, 2012)

They restarted a lot of threads in the forum.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Why are you watching her stream
> 
> We talked about it alot here. Yep it's a great mini. In fact there are two minis.


Cos she's the cutest thing I've ever seen 

And you mean part 1 + part 2?

Yea got them both and they are just beautiful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 30, 2012)

1st quarter must have songs list

Chocolat - 쇼콜라의 '하루만 더' (I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT'S CALLED BUT I LIKE IT) edit: it's One More Day.  can't believe i didn't know that until now.
Chocolat - I like It
Jay Park - Know your Name
Sunny Hill - Grasshopper Song
Big Bang - Alive
Big Bang - Love Dust
Big Bang - Bad Boy
Big Bang - Fantastic Baby
Big Bang - Blue
Big Bang - (Korean song title name)
Big Bang - Wings
BtoB - Insane
Block B - Nalina/Narina
Shoujo Jidai - Time Machine
MBlaq - It's War
SPICA - (i forget the name)
Miryo - Party Rock
Miryo - Leggo
BAP - Warrior
Bilasu - baby I'm sorry

Need more awesome new songs so I can make sure i acquire everything before i think "WHY DON'T I HAVE THIS?!"


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 30, 2012)

Nu'est- Face?


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2012)

Just curious, can I see a bias list from you guys?
Is there a recurring pattern that you see from your biases?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 31, 2012)

i'll post my bias list up later.

@Nude, Spica Potently or Russian Roulette? 9Muses News... eh I have quite a few reccs, need to go through my k-pop I dled so far this year tho


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2012)

lol all of Big Bang's album on that list


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2012)

Can someone help me find:

GD&TOP album

Big Bang & 2NE1 YG collab album

Leessang recent album

And whatever else you think I would like (you guys should know my tastes by now )

Thank you in advanced


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2012)

Loving this mix

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N2JmCy8y2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2012)

Secret : Hyosung
A-pink : Eunji
Fx : Victoria
Soshi : Sooyoung
BB : G-d
2ne1 : Bom
Miss A : Suzy
Kara : Hara
WG : Yoobin /Sunmi
Rania : T-ae / Riko / Joy ( can't pick)
I don't have a bias in B.A.P but Zelo and BYG are aesome
Inpinittu : Dongwoo
T-ara : Soyeon/Hyomin
Sunny hill : Seungah
Rainbow : Hyunyoung
CNb : Yonghwa

Recurring pattern? lol my list is all over the place but majority of my biases are funny .


----------



## Spica (Mar 31, 2012)

Bias list:

*Gyuri*
Jaekyung
Yoona
Krystal
Hyomin
Jiyeon
Sohee
Kahi
Nana

Mostly women. 



Ok, only women but I also like TOP and Zelo. Why does Korean men have to be flower boys?


----------



## Adachi (Mar 31, 2012)

Bias list? Here's mine:

Female: SNSD, Wonder Girls, 2NE1

male: Leessang


Sasori said:


> Can someone help me find:
> 
> GD&TOP album
> 
> ...



They should have named it "Perfection: the album"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 31, 2012)

going through on itunes by group  if i don't have any music by the group then yeah or have no biases in that group

After School: E-Young/Jungah
BAP: Daehyun/Jongup
B1A4: Baro
Beast: Dongwoon
Big Bang: Daesung
BEG: Ga-in/JeA
CNBLUE: Minhyuk (tho Jonghyun is sneaking up that list unf)
Chocolat: Julianne? idk her name, the pretty one with no lines.
CSJH: Dana but that's mainly bc idk much about Stephanie or Lina
Dalshabet: Serri/Ga Eun?
f(x): Victoria/Krystal
Infinite: Sunggyu
KARA: Gyuri/Jing
MBLAQ: Seungho
miss A: Fei
Nu'Est: Baekho
A Pink: Eunji
Rainbow: Woori
Secret: Jieun
Shinee: Onew
Sistar: Soyu
Soshi: Seobb
Spica: Kim Boa/Juhyun
Sunny Hill: Jubi/Kota
T-ara: Eunjung
Wonder Girls: Sunye/Hyelim
2AM: Jinwoon

Soloists: BoA, Ali, Baek Ji Young, Navi, Ailee, K.Will, Tasha

I tend to like the main vocal (unless it's a big group, usually for bigger groups it's the lead vocal) and maknaes. the occasional rappers here and there.

exo's rumored debut song (MAMA):


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2012)

This Rainbow cover is so cute, and pretty good putting the engrish aside :33
Noeul, Yoonhye and Hyunyoung's best era

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5NEa4P1gdo[/YOUTUBE]

*My bias list (groups relevant to me)
*
2NE1 - Bom, Minzy
4minute - Sohyun, Gayoon
A Pink - Eunji, Naeun
After School - Nana, Jungah, E-young, Lizzy, Jooyeon, Bekah
B1A4 - Baro
B.A.P - Yongguk
Beast - Godwoon
Big Bang - Daesung
Block B - P.O
Brown Eyed Girls - Miryo
Co-ed School - Hyoyoung, Taewoon
Dal★shabet - Serri, Viki
f(x) - Sulli, Krystal, Victoria
Infinite - Sungjong, Myungsoo, Woohyun
Kara - Hara, Nicole
MBLAQ - Mir
miss A - Fei
Nu'est - JR
Phantom - No bias
Rainbow - No bias.
RaNia - Di, T-ae, Riko
Secret - Zinger
SHINee - Key, Onew
SISTAR - Soyou
SNSD- Sooyoung, Sunny, Yuri
T-ara - Don't have one.
U-Kiss - Kiseop, Soohyun

Soloists I like are Jay Park, Ali, Ailee, Tasha, e.via, Rimi.

And there are some hiphop artists I like that no one knows


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 31, 2012)

eh that was alright but I've heard better. I wish girl groups would just not cover Stickwitu anymore bc it seems every girl group in Korea has to cover this song at some point in their career.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a bit like how every guy group has to crossdress and sing and dance to a girl group's song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2012)

Bias list... Seohyun, Hyomin, Hoya

too lazy to think about the rest possible


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2012)

> Need more awesome new songs so I can make sure i acquire everything before i think "WHY DON'T I HAVE THIS?!"



I'm already making a Pimp, I download all the half decent songs so don't worry if you don't have it, you will by June. But yeah this year has been pretty good til now, and we've only really had BB, CNB and 2AM promote from the big groups. 

Bias list? Eh mine changes alot but here we go:

Main Kpop biases are Gyuri, Eunjung, GD, Yonghwa, Kyuhyun, Yunho, CL, Seohyun and maybe Hyuna.

Other biases:
Shinee: Onew has such a nice tone
Secret: Jieun
AS: Team Red, all of them
Soshi: Jess, Yuri, Sooyoung, Sunny are equal
WG: Yeeun and Sunye
Infinite: Hoya 
BEG: Gain

Younger groups are still up in the air.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2012)

Sas what is that in my CP


----------



## koguryo (Mar 31, 2012)

Bias List:
2am-Kwon
4Minute-Jiyoon
After School-Lizzy
Beast-Yoseob
Big Bang-Daesung
BEG-Miryo
fx-Amber
Infinite-Dongwoo
Kara-Seungyeon
Miss A-Jia
Rainbow-Jisook
Secret-Jieun
Sistar-Hyorin
SNSD-Sooyoung
Tara-Eunjung
Wonder Girls-Yeeun

Solos:
Seven, Jay Park, Ailee, Younha, Ailee, Kim Bo Kyung


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sas what is that in my CP


The definition of  Love.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 31, 2012)

First time watching miss A's Over U performance last night:

Pros: 
1) Great outfits
2) Hairstyles were appealing
3) Choreography was good

Cons: 
1) "Don't worry If I'm over you. I'm over you" x1000000000
2) Short song

Only if this was their title song..


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2012)

I love Touch, though the lives do feel like they're dragging themselves around.


----------



## Spica (Mar 31, 2012)

SAS YOU TROLL. /Hust, take a lesson and learn how to use spoiler-tag too. 

I have a theory, the group Spica must've come on NF and saw my flawless nick before they decided to use it for their group name so never forget I am the original. 

I am mother.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2012)

mother of god

this is what looks like a genuine 6 footer guys

HIS BODY IS ACTUALLY PROPORTIONAL TOO


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2012)

guys wouter has me hooked on exo now

well, Exo M

goddamn these boy groups

Nu'est is starting to lag behind

EVEN THEN I STILL LIKE THEM

2012 is a good year for kpop so far


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2012)

Heechul pretending to be Sulli and Jonghyun pretending to be, well Jonghyun


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2012)

^ Lol

Is Joy really leaving Rania or is this some sick April fools joke?


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2012)

No she's left 
There's been rumours about her leaving since around Christmas.




> To everyone I’m sorry I let you guys down so many times but I’ve been thinking about it for months I think I cant go back to stand on that place anymore
> 
> I cant go back anymore Thanks for all of your love all of your hope, thank you so much and i feel so sorry that I make you guys that I love be disappointed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2012)

Hm she just randomly decided she's gona leave? weird

Anyways good luck to her


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope all the best to her. I'm gonna miss her.
Also RaNia to have a comeback on the 5th.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 1, 2012)

Rania's company seems really shady =/ 

yay Fei finally.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2012)

The rumours I've seen on the Rania tag are horrible.

Also Dal Shabet to have a three member subgroup with members Ah Young, Serri and Subin.

3 member female subgroups :\\\\\


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 1, 2012)

other companies need to learn from woolim omfg livestream concert want to cry ;o;

only 5 songs tho ;; BUT BETTER THAN NOTHING


----------



## Garudo (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2012)

I only spoilered for Spica and Nudes 

The rest got the full glory in their rep page <3


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 1, 2012)

i'm glad I didn't get that rep from Sas 

i hope they keep jungah's shoulder length hair, she looks absolutely stunning with this length. none of that bowlcut hair ever again please


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually RA I was going to rep you too but I reached my limit.

Don't think you will be so fortunate next time


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2012)

Sooooooo pretty ;___;


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2012)

Sasori said:


> I only spoilered for Spica and Nudes
> 
> The rest got the full glory in their rep page <3



thankfully

i would of had to hunt you down for pushing seohyun out of visibility when i click my cp


----------



## Hustler (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 1, 2012)

as girls are stunning.


----------



## Spica (Apr 1, 2012)

Enno, you're mean ;_____; JGS when I get on my CP fu

Nude, did you just become a moderator or haven't I noticed until now?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2012)

^ No it only happened this week.

She won a competition in the Blender giving her a mod-like name but not actually any powers.

I think it only lasts for a month.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> thankfully
> 
> i would of had to hunt you down for pushing seohyun out of visibility when i click my cp


It would be great if I cropped it so that it looks like she's pissing right on top of Seohyun in your rep page 

JEEZ


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2012)

> Enno, you're mean ;_____; JGS when I get on my CP fu



Lol sorry, it was a troll

Hoya just stole that whole routine from Taeyang.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2012)

okay

wasn't ready for epic hoya

also i've been a mod for a year and 2 months lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2012)

So Kim Do Hoon is a lying piece of work, he's made all the CNB title tracks (we really should have guessed), I don't know why FNC continue to act like this but apparently Yonghwa is really pissed off at FNC, and Boices are claiming their CEO told them to stop being ungrateful. 

Did KDH take naked pics of the CEO, why is he so intent on letting KDH make the same damn track for them time and time again when all the other CNB album tracks>>>title tracks? Apparently there's some issue with Jonghyun too, and so the CEO didn't let him participate in the Mini. Imo the CEO doesn't want them to get too much freedom, KDH also made the FTI album track, which is just ridiculous. They'll never be able to get away from the douches shadow.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2012)

RA you troll


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 1, 2012)

there is more ok theres a ton of them floating on tumblr just you wait enno!

ya I kinda guessed it was the same guy, the sound is just... too similar B( FNC seems pretty shady for a company that tries to make bands. they want to restrict these guys into idol bands and into their little puppets. FTI don't seem to write their own stuff much though,  the guys seem less rebellious towards the company or didn't have as much interest into writing music even in Japan. 

CNBLUE though, I imagine FNC thought getting a bunch of pretty guys they scouted and putting them into a band would lead them to creating an idol band they'd have a lot of control over (even more control over them than FTI) and these guys wouldn't do much music of their own but they basically had the wrong idea, especially when they forced them into the underground scene in Japan before Korean debut. the CNBLUE boys got more independent, wrote their own stuff and they had a lot of freedom in Japan to do whatever they wanted compared to in Korea. I feel like CNBLUE would shift to another company if they could (once contract ends) or just stay in Japan, they don't seem happy in Korea anyway.

eh if this Pink Sugar thing is really true and not an April Fool's Joke, then OC are gonna be trendsetters of the year.


----------



## Spica (Apr 1, 2012)

Enno, I know. Meanest April's Fool Troll ever. 

Nude, I'VE NEVER NOTICED.


----------



## Spica (Apr 1, 2012)

Gyulmegamisama looking amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2012)

All that SNSD money gone to use.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sure how they're promoting them, they might mix them or will release separate MVs.

So who you stanning Wouter


----------



## Garudo (Apr 2, 2012)

> On April 5th, *MIB‘s* single album *“Celebrate”* will be released, featuring renowned experts *Tiger JK, T (Yoon Mi Rae)* and Bizzy.



Tiger JK, Tasha


----------



## Chloe (Apr 2, 2012)

DPS Boyz (yes with a 'z')
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgxK4lTO0DY[/YOUTUBE]

I think I might stan them since I've realised I'm pretty DSP biased even if the company is a piece of shit.

M.I.B and RaNia comebacks over the next few days is gonna be good (for me at least)

The Dal Shabet thing was an April Fools step up by fydalshabet on tumblr and spread like wildfire. iirc Allkpop posted an article on it.

Exo is still meh for me except for Luhan. I can't believe he's like 22 or something.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 2, 2012)

"(Japan and South Korea) Hallyu star popularity"
Doesn't seem that accurate tho, unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

Eh what is this crap? 

Why is Yoona behind Boyfriend twins and Kai ahead of TOP?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 2, 2012)

talk about way inaccurate, too many unknown rookies that nobody would give a darn about on that list.

Jaejoong is most popular in Japan out of all Korean idols if I'm not wrong, his popularity there is larger than Homin & the other two JYJ guys.

no way KARA aren't even in the Top 20... I know Jing is extremely popular in Japan, she was the only korean idol to appear on a female idol ranking in Japan (which included all the Japanese idols), she's def top 10, maybe even Top 5.

Yoona below the twins whatttt. no way. and Shinee from #3-7  no way they are above any of Homin, KARA, half of Soshi and JYJ.

unless they got a bunch of fangirls who only listen to k-pop to vote, I highly doubt this is accurate. come on, no way Gyul is below so many nugus.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Kara have been on so many popularity polls and they're below the nugu Boyfran twins? I don't know where this poll came from but it's crap. Also Jaejoong is really popular in Japan, he's the most well known member of DBSK.

DBSK, Kara, Soshi and the cast of YB are probably the only ones that are even slightly well known. 

Teentop above Gyuri, gtfo


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 2, 2012)

It's a pretty obvious fake, the twins have the same amount of votes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Busker Busker are slaying everyone.


----------



## Spica (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, so I'm pretty pissed. I can't believe people have such a twisted body image they don't realise this is a fake.



It's Photoshop, but if it WAS real, plastic surgery (or COSMETIC surgery or whatever the idiots try to sugarcoat it with) is the ONLY logical explanation. No matter what delusional fangirls say, losing "baby fat" won't make your chin triangular. Seriously, the comments field are filled with these idiots who claims she just lost some weight/it's natural.  

This is how a fudging human skull looks like and you won't get it THAT pointy unless you shave off some bone. 



Baaaah. I'm so tired of these sheeps. 

(Yes, I know it was released at April 1st but there are still fangirls going around arguing with critics and seriously think Seungyeon is naturally v-lined - AND I know she's not, I repeat, IT'S A PHOTOSHOP)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

She just lost some baby fat Spica


----------



## Spica (Apr 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She just lost some baby fat Spica


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2012)

I        approve.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

I've figured out why Tippany is changing. She's leaving horcruxes around Korea, Lord Tippanmort.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope her nose & hair remains intact when she makes her rebirth.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

Who is Busker Busker and why are they so good? 

Loving their songs


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

They're the runners up of Superstar K3. I'm glad they're doing well, they were pretty good on that show.

Born To Beat Mini is really good. Wtf is with all these rookies. Last year was such fail in comparison.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't forget JYP and YG are debuting a male idol group too. And you know the YG group will be crazy with their promo.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 2, 2012)

YG is debuting a girl and guy group this year not sure if its still happening within the year tho bc they are so bad at managing more than one artist. The girl group was supposed to come in April (lol second half of 12 more likely).

JYP is interesting tho. but ngl, I don't really care for his groups that much bc he ALWAYS promotes mediocre talent over his talented ones.

Busker Busker allkilling everyone  they slayed everyone so bad, I love it. Their album sounds so indie-ish, so relaxing.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

YG debuting a girl group and then there's a boy group too. Kang Seung Yoon from Superstar K is suppoused to debut in it:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

I kinda love that Busker Bukser just killed everyone lol. It's nice to see atleast one Indie band do well. You know companies will start whining though, claiming it's unfair and what not.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

I think either we get YG girl group within the next couple of months or we won't get them this year .

G-d solo is planned for his birthday , 2ne1 after that .

Wtf is Woolim waiting for?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 2, 2012)

whatever, they're just pressed that rn only Taeyeon is able to compete with them on the charts (even then she isn't even that close) 

rumored debut thoughs:
exo - not a fan of sm boy groups, i don't rly see anything amazing from what i've seen/heard so far. they're quite good, but overrated.
dsp boys - we know this ain't gonna work out unless dspoor lets them live on unlike ast'1. dsp groups never get popular bc the company helps them anyway, they get popular on their own effort...
jyp boygroup - is jb truly the most talented member of the group or is he just the most mediocre talented guy in the group pushed bc jyp likes him? i fear how overexposed one member will be would lead to other members being ignored
yg girls - idk if making a snsd-type group will suit the company & teddy and if YG can pull it of well bc the company is shit at managing more than one artist at a time
yg boys - eh, they'll probably debut in 2013 bc YG sucks at managing multiple acts at once

^ eh woolim is small. i still think they wanna train them more before debut


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

> yg girls - idk if making a snsd-type group will suit the company & teddy and if YG can pull it of well bc the company is shit at managing more than one artist at a time



Give them more I Don't Care type of songs and they'll kill. I don't think they'll have Teddy produce them though, they have about 8 other producers in YG anyway, stop wasting all of that talent YG.

FNC were suppoused to debut a female group aswell. lol.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't get what he meant by Snsd like group . Numbers? Music wise?

B.A.P changed their hair colour to urine blonde lol [well BYG and Daehyun sofar]

Exo has potential . As long as SM doesn't pull a Suju on them they should be ok .


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 2, 2012)

YG should do a co-ed, shit would be epic


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

> I don't get what he meant by Snsd like group . Numbers? Music wise?



Pretty girls in hot pants dancing in-sync to a song about attracting a rare Oppa.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Pretty girls in hot pants dancing in-sync to a song about attracting a rare Oppa.



Lol hope not!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

I can just imagine the song:



> Shallow Oppar I put on makeup and a wonder bra, does your penis compute now? Please tell me you like me, my self worth is measured by attracting the biggest douche bag.  Don't matter if you leave me because for the comeback I can sing about you being a bad boy and I'm all appa etc.



Dem lyrics.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

This whole Uncle fan shit creeps me out . Soyu got a high designer hand bag with good amount of money inside from an uncle fan , that's just ugh!

CL trolling Taeyang , cute


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

> This whole Uncle fan shit creeps me out . Soyu got a high designer hand bag with good amount of money inside from an uncle fan , that's just ugh!



Wtf, that sounds shady.

CL is so cute, smh at YG for calling her ugly.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

YG is a weirdo . He never actually praised his artists once , not even BB .

CL is incredibly cute , all that fierce baddest female stuff is only on stage.

Yeah it's pretty damn shady and just looks wrong . I dunno why she would go on bragging to others about it .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Probably bragging that their fans are so dedicated. And this is Soyu. Imagine the shit SNSD probably get and don't tell anyone

YG runs a tight ship, you can kind of tell that from him trying to keep his idols away from other companies. God knows what the CEO's are like behind the scenes. It's just a shame that YG sounds like an anti.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol Soshi don't even need gifts . Yoona's estimated earnings p/a is like 3 million pounds . 

He seems to be okay with JYP or was with all the Wonderbang collabs . Now he's just hellbent on sticking to his own company . Can't blame him though , his artists are successful regardless .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Forgot she was my ideal sugar mama

They don't make so much from shows, its because Yoona films so many damn CF's. Not sure how much she takes home though, SM takes alot.

Out of Suju, Siwon is probably the one making the most bank.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

Leeteuk should be earning a decent amount of money but not as much as Soshi since Suju barely have any CF's .

I have no idea how much variety show appearances pay though ..

And people wonder why Yoona is always chosen as the ideal girl? she's pretty with a top/easy going personality and already a millionaire .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Unless you're a top MC you don't make that much money, the agencies take alot. Most singers and tv personalities invest in restaurants instead. Look at Se7en for instance, his chain of restaurants made I think around $2 million last year. So even if his sales aren't great dude has something to fall back on.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 2, 2012)

Out of idol groups though I think G-d makes the most . CF's , royalties , solo work/sub unit/group work , he's like one of the main designers of G-market .

I never knew MC's were so rich until I read about contracts worth millions for Jaesuk and Hodong .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

It's more a case of there not being much money in TV. Stations are always complaining they don't make much money. Jaesuk and the rest do alot of shows to make money and even so he was involved in having not been paid wages for like half a year. Basically all the money for an entertainer are in CF's and eateries. The Hallyu has been keeping alot of the Stations and Music companies alive.



> I never knew MC's were so rich until I read about contracts worth millions for Jaesuk and Hodong



Only them though. The rest don't make much.

Wouter basically it's all really dodgy. There are alot of shady Criminal organisations involved everywhere in Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Enough about Korean economics, look at the pretty folks

He looks like something out of Final Fantasy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZsvUftGlrI[/YOUTUBE]



> Jungshin: … he came into my room after showering, and hyung then lay on the bed, and then hyung simply said “come on come on”
> 
> Yonghwa: $#*#&$ (can’t really hear ><)
> 
> ...



Poor Yonghwa seems lonelyXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope Ren keeps this thing up

I'm surviving off him and long haired Taemin because they're the closest thing to female idols right now


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 2, 2012)

Another SMTown...eff yes~~~ must go to see my Jess~


----------



## Garudo (Apr 3, 2012)

Thread needs more Rosie...



[YOUTUBE]OOc-EXXb7gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> I hope Ren keeps this thing up
> 
> I'm surviving off him and long haired Taemin because they're the closest thing to female idols right now



lmfao I'm really dying with the lack of much girl groups. Spica is keeping me in there but I don't like Painkiller.

tho 4minute & Sistar are coming back soon but these two are groups I'm not in love with or fancy that much B( BUT ILL TAKE SOMETHING OVER NOTHING


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

o 4minute has a song in their mini written by the Koxx i'm suddenly interested

then they have a Kim Do Hyun written track and I'm like... why.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

It'll probably sound like Loner.

RA you're even excited by a Sistar comeback? Ha you really must be missing girl groups


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNYImwBU4f4[/YOUTUBE]
This needs to happen again.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2012)

CL looks so hot there. I love the way she is all playful instead of what we usually see in the MVs.

And Taeyang just looks baddass in that jacket lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

should get a thread itself in NF in the main forums just bc it's Naruto related.

omfg chibi Secret. I have a feeling this could be their breakthrough in Japan bc the Japanese here is just so much better than their last few songs.

eh tbh, I've always liked Sistar, I loved the How Dare You single and Ma Boy, then So Cool came along and killed any possibility of me stanning them . I just hate Brave Bros, his productions are ridiculously basic and Sistar's first full album was... tragic. plus, the focus has shifted from a pretty even 4 member one to a Hyorin/Bora focus.


----------



## Spica (Apr 3, 2012)

Secret 

I really like Hyosung's voice (if that's really her I'm hearing), it has so much character.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

RA Mblaq are coming to Singapore. You eggcites?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

I saw them last year already  idk I don't stan or like them enough to pay to go to their concert

I've actually seen all my top 5 groups live before so I don't rly have anyone else to see on the 'to see' list but a solo infinite visit would be cool


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

aw is the whole anime in that chibi form? 

that would be strange but they're so damn cute


----------



## Hustler (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha that's cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

writers confirmed for secret fanboys/girls

not that theres anything wrong with that


----------



## Spica (Apr 3, 2012)

That is such a Kpop-dance. I wanna see Secret dance.


----------



## Naked (Apr 3, 2012)

It's Shy Boy. I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2012)

Denizens of K-pop land, a couple female friends of mine keep on bugging to listen to K-pop and I don't want their reccomendation seeing as their taste in music is.....lacking

Reccomendations please  .


----------



## Naked (Apr 3, 2012)

Mali said:


> Denizens of K-pop land, a couple female friends of mine keep on bugging to listen to K-pop and I don't want their reccomendation seeing as their taste in music is.....lacking
> 
> Reccomendations please  .



What genre do you usually listen to?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

^That.  Kpop can have subgenres

or you can just be wanting straight pop in which case would you want super bubblegummy or stuff that sounds like europop, american pop, etc


----------



## Spica (Apr 3, 2012)

Give him Warrior. :ho ROAR, manliness.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 3, 2012)

Because I naughty naughty , yes


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2012)

Bubblegumy sounds annoying so no to that
Europop nowadays makes me hurl
Americanpop is more bearable
Manly seems manly, so definitely some of that

Is there anything unique interms of genre in k-pop???


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> aw is the whole anime in that chibi form?
> 
> that would be strange but they're so damn cute



It is! I loved it, the first ep was pretty funny and the chibi style suits the comedy.

Is there any idea where I could dl the ep? Want to gif team gai dancing to shy boy


----------



## Spica (Apr 3, 2012)

Mali said:


> Bubblegumy sounds annoying so no to that
> Europop nowadays makes me hurl
> Americanpop is more bearable
> Manly seems manly, so definitely some of that
> ...



Here's WAAAAAAARRIOR.

I would say the unique thing about Kpop are the concepts, gimmicks, dance routines and catchy hooks. It's like Eurovision, except people think it's cool because it's in Korean.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

> Is there anything unique interms of genre in k-pop???



If you're talking pure Kpop then it's the hooks, concepts and variety of styles. But recently they're just doing Eurodance. There's nothing truly unique unless it's korean ballads, the pop is a mix and mash of pop music from around the world.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

lol i won't even be surprised if that 1st album in japan is just remakes


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

youtube "most addicting song ever"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 3, 2012)

oh wow..SMTown price range is hella high this time!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 3, 2012)

they better sell some goodies~ this is like a KPOP yr for me...
This month KMF, SMtown in May, Music Bank in LA Sept!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

also "we now know that people will buy our shit in other countries, lets rape the fuck out of their wallets"

not really though

concerts are not huge sources of revenue, especially for something like SMtown, where you have ~40 idols

tbh as evil as SM can be i find their concerts overseas to be more of a show in good faith that we'll support them if they come see us every now and then.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 3, 2012)

I would also recommend Leessang, 10cm , Big Bang & Epik High 

Forgot Sunny Hill


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 3, 2012)

lol i guess SM heard about our $650 million lottery and thought we all won it


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2012)

Just listened to some Warrior, the video was fuking great and some members have that earthy sound which mixes nicely with the vocals of one or two members (idk them by name). The dancing was great as well.

My favorite has to be that kid that sounds like he's rapping (is he?).

@Deputymyself
Could you give me the title of whatever you linked from youtube? I'm on my phone and I can't seem to watch from the forums.


----------



## Naked (Apr 3, 2012)

It was *Big Bang - Blue*.

Also, the kid you're talking about is probably Zelo. The one with the curly hair, right?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

Zelo is amazing, he's only 15 too.

eh, I think concerts def generate revenue for sure but the family concerts not as much as a solo one. it depends on the sponsors I guess, if they got sponsored hotels and shit it's a done deal. i think sm knows its family concerts will sell out (if not, sell most of the seats) but is unsure whether a solo concert by one of its artists would sell out and I don't blame them.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 3, 2012)

That Rock Lee video is so kawaii uguu desu:33

But seriously it is cute, Secret exists in Narutoverse lol (on the tv)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

eh tbh, I think solo concerts won't really sell out in the states yet even despite the hallyu boom. unless they do small venues for every stop, they'll make a loss. there's a reason why organizers have stuck with organizing group concerts (even consisting of artists from diff companies) and even with big names, some of those don't really sell out.

they can pull it off in Europe, America not really. pretty sure it's easier to travel in between countries in Europe (and cheaper as well) than across states in America.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

they didn't do an actual concert + I think South America only started getting k-pop visits late last year, they were one of the first few groups to go there and i think cube had the first k-pop concert (which was end last year or early this year) held in South America.

i was mostly talking about North America tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

They need 80% occupancy to break even. SM makes most of their profit from merchandise they sell at these concerts. 

Try these Mali:

BEG:
Sixth Sense
Abracadabra 

2NE1:
It Hurts
Lonely

Super Junior- It's You

Taeyang- Wedding Dress

GD- Butterfly

It's Kpop, you'll have to listen to atleast one SNSD song: Genie


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

And kpop ain't what it is without listening to Epik High:

Love Love Love
1 Minute 1 Second
Fan
Umbrella


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

Know Your Name - Jay Park

Bad Boy - Big Bang

Nanrina - Block B

edit: these are recent releases btw


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

How can we miss out on the Best song of them all!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

He might as well get used to it

Can I just say I really like this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10ik2oiE1jU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

Block B need to do better. Esp with all the rookies kicking ass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

i love nanrina 

but oh god

you linked bubble pop

we have scared him away for good


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

You guys underestimate Bubble Pop


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

i'll admit, i listened and watched it after clicking it

shamelessly


----------



## Naked (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't realize how different Mithra looked cleanly shaven. 

Only a couple more months until he gets out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2012)

holy shit he looks different

not just shaven, but some weight loss


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT





















HOLY SHIT


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> song ji eun - going crazy kind of like a korean version of rihanna's love the way you lie.


I like this song.

The beat is real nice but the rapper ruins it. Not the rap, just the rapper I'm not too fond of. His voice isn't really suited for rap.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 4, 2012)

@Mali

Some random songs from my Mobile Phone, have a lot more but here you go... 

Drunken Tiger - Monster
Yoon Mi Rae - Get it In (Feat Tiger JK)
M.I.B. - G.D.M.
WE - 비가(Narr. 이범수)
B1A4 - Beautiful Target
Miryo - DIRTY
Nu'Est - Face
Jay Park - Level 1000 (Feat Dok2)


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

I like Nalina too



Sasori said:


> I like this song.
> 
> The beat is real nice but the rapper ruins it. Not the rap, just the rapper I'm not too fond of. His voice isn't really suited for rap.



I thought it blended well tbh, have you listened to this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2ae5qRWPCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Apr 4, 2012)

Naked said:


> I didn't realize how different Mithra looked cleanly shaven.
> 
> Only a couple more months until he gets out.


Ever since Tablo and his ridiculously stupid scandal with his anti broke out, I've always been picturing Mithra being released from the services and giving him a bro-hug for all the shit he gone through. Then Tukutz appears out of nowhere and joins in.

Yo Sas, what'd you think of Leessang's album?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2012)

Was just about to listen to it before you posted.

Now I will delete it out of spite.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright.


----------



## Spica (Apr 4, 2012)

Does AKP and Soompi really not care about Secret?  Being the ED-contributor to Naruto (even a spin-off) is big stuff but I haven't seen any news.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

nobody is really reporting it except Secret's fansites ugh. it is pretty huge considering Naruto is the #2 manga after OP, even a spinoff would get enough attention. I think they're the first k-girl group to do an anime theme song for Japan and usually, don't most groups tend to get big after they do a theme song for a big enough anime? I remb Toho got HUGE because of their One Piece OP and 2PM got a better start in Japan than any other korean boy groups because of their ED theme.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

Sas you didn't like Hexagonal did you? 

Goddamn Busker Busker have just out right killed everyone, their Cherry Blossom song is double of their nearest competitor and that's their own song aswell. The only one close to them is Huh Gak and he's got 4000 compared to their 16000. They should win all charts next week, kpop stans will be seething

CNBlue, 2AM and BB are sticking in there for now, I do hope they stay in the top 10 though. Sherlock is long gone out of the top 20.

I wouldn't want to go up against Ulala Session right now, Ukiss or whoever comes up against them will get destroyed.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2012)

Eh what makes u think that?

I loved Hexagonal.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

I remember you not liking Leessang so much


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah Busker Busker is slaying  . They're doing better than Miss A in digitals and just behind IU .

Cherry blossom is so chill 

I'm surprised at Fantastic Baby too , it's been chilling in the top 5 for a while now


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2012)

You must be mistaken.

I remember posting stuff like Ballerino.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

FB seems to be their biggest hit, I thought it would be Bad Boy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

lmao I'm so glad they slayed everyone because it's so fun watching all the pressed boy group stans.

hope FNC sees this now, I think it's the first time a cnblue title track didn't last in the top 10 for more than a week, shows no one likes that composer


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> FB seems to be their biggest hit, I thought it would be Bad Boy.



Yeah I was expecting Bad Boy as well , it's probably my favourite track .

Blue really slayed the charts but FB seems to have the longevity .


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2012)

FB is just too much of a club banger to ignore.

FB is what people are listening/dancing/drinking/fucking to in clubs, so it is more memorable just because of what they are doing at the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

> hope FNC sees this now, I think it's the first time a cnblue title track didn't last in the top 10 for more than a week, shows no one likes that composer



This will be their worst performing track ever. Their sales are really good so FNC will be less pressed but if this isn't a reason to tell KDH to fuck off idk what is. Everyone was worried about BB, Shinwha etc but it's these guys they should have been scared of.

I do love Cherry Blossom though, they remind me of 10CM, except the singer of 10CM will sing circles round this guy.

FB doing well shouldn't be a surprise I guess. Korea doesn't seem to like RnB tracks, they never do well.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I do love Cherry Blossom though, they remind me of 10CM, except the singer of 10CM will sing circles round this guy.



Jung Yeol has infinite amount of soul , it's unbelievable lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

> Jung Yeol has infinite amount of soul , it's unbelievable lol



Hust you know who I'm talking about, I feel like crying, first time that's happened


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust you know who I'm talking about, I feel like crying, first time that's happened



It's because you're a music freak who seems to know everything


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

I had two years on you and I bet you know more than me nowXD

RA is Super Tier though.

Korean Indie though, noone can touch me


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Nah noway

I'm not as adventurous as you tbh . I randomly listen to something and if I really like it , i'll go listen to more of their stuff and decide whether I wana stan them or not .

And you probably know every single song of your fav off by heart , I just remember the really good songs .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

I prefer albums to just singles, and the only reason I can listen to so much music is because I don't tend to repeat listens, like I know people who'll listen to one song for a month, I can't do that.

Though I admit I have a weird memory of knowing every songs I like by all the artists I like lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

only super tier at girl group music 

i've ignored most boy groups except for a select few until mid 2011


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

MIB (under jungle ent: tiger jk/mirae/leessang) new song:


----------



## Garudo (Apr 4, 2012)

I think slightly in the background (and maybe the lady in the video is T) ... Nice song, but I hoped for more (Actually more Tiger JK and YoonMiRae) and GDM is still better imo...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I prefer albums to just singles, and the only reason I can listen to so much music is because I don't tend to repeat listens, like I know people who'll listen to one song for a month, I can't do that.
> 
> Though I admit I have a weird memory of knowing every songs I like by all the artists I like lol



I replay the shit out of songs lol

I'll catch up one day bro , you'll lose your throne


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a throne. Cool

Bring it on Hust:


I bet you know way more than me about variety though, I've neglected that area for a year, and you seem to have seen all the nugu shows.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

For you girls


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I bet you know way more than me about variety though, I've neglected that area for a year, and you seem to have seen all the nugu shows.


Eh I used to but nowadays I just watch Running Man , 1n2d and K-pop star regularly


Ennoea said:


>


Holy crap


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

fuck that tongue i have a weakness for male idols that show their tongue a lot (damn you sunggyu).


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Waking Dreamer hasn't been on ever since I spammed his cp with Yuri kiss gif's lol 

^ I find it cute too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

it's really cute on female idols but I love it the most when male idols do it, it's really seductive and idk, I find it really hot

i only really notice if my biases do it tho oop.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

Tongues are so hot


----------



## Garudo (Apr 4, 2012)

Tongues, Tongues, Tongues


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2012)

Secret anime song , their Japanese sounds really good


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2012)

I love that hair colour.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2012)

RA if u want I can cut off my tongue and send it to you.


----------



## mali (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm hooked on warrior, job well done people.


----------



## JJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Speaking of tongues. I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you not try the other songs Mali?

RA do you know where the 4minute troll on Omona has gone to? The 4minute threads are probably the funniest thing to read on Omona.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2012)

lmao theres tons more where warrior came from

and oh seungho, is your hair back yet?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

idk that 4minute troll got a new name I guess? i don't keep track of trolls, I think the person posting most of the articles are 4minute trolls anyway 

no thx sas!

accurate seungho spam ;o;


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

RA CNB and Kara haven't been to Singapore have they?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

cnblue were here in 2010, KARA negative (shocking tbh, practically everyone has been here)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you see CNB?

DSP sucks, Kara have just gone to Taiwan now after 5 years.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 4, 2012)

Nope they came at a bad time & the company organizing it was a mess


----------



## Hustler (Apr 5, 2012)

Soo CCM is going ahead with member changes for T-ara? Way to wreck a group that's bringing in the money


----------



## JJ (Apr 5, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> they better sell some goodies~ this is like a KPOP yr for me...
> This month KMF, SMtown in May, Music Bank in LA Sept!



Lucky, but damn I want to see MBLAQ at KMF and CNBlue was just in LA 



NudeShroom said:


> lmao theres tons more where warrior came from
> 
> and oh seungho, is your hair back yet?



This was a pic taken this past weekend.


----------



## Spica (Apr 5, 2012)

Unrelated to Kpop but Angelababy will star as kickass female lead in Chinese martial arts steampunk blockbuster. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ8DLJ3q97c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmcZx0ydG_Q[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of British Indie.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 5, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Waking Dreamer hasn't been on ever since I spammed his cp with Yuri kiss gif's lol



Still in the grieving period... Nah, just havent been on lately in general. 

Though Yuri's tongue discussion did trigger my Yuri senses... 



Still, IY Yuri was seriously something fierce. Totally my ideal woman at the time.





-----------------------

*EDIT:* Just found this...  



The morning after...? What did you doooo...!?!


----------



## Spica (Apr 5, 2012)

Yuri~ I'm glad she's getting so much attention. When I first started with SNSD, she was like, the shadow/background member of SNSD, not someone who stood out and I never memorized her name or face 

Now she's someone I'd turn gay for.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 5, 2012)

Hyunyoung is flawless as fuck


----------



## Chloe (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm sorry but Hyunyoung is perfect to me atleast


----------



## Chloe (Apr 5, 2012)

On a completely unrelated note, I can't wait for these guys to have their 'official debut'

[YOUTUBE]QZ1VcbgYfR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2012)

She's touching her clit in that pic.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

Those Hyunyoung thighs.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 5, 2012)

Too Funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

Imma catch me a Yuri


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2012)

Simple yet effective. *takes notes*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

Jessica's face


----------



## Garudo (Apr 5, 2012)

Time to catch a Sunny!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbprUgeRlSI[/YOUTUBE]

not sure if reliable but it popped up in the sidebar o_O


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

The beat sounds abit like Just Dance.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2012)

it does now that you mention it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

Cara that sig is boss. Yuri is climbing up my bias list like a fat woman climbing a hill where there's cake at the top.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a sig? 

oh you mean the avy

yeah i couldn't resist reusing it after i got it off my laptop.  turned out great


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 5, 2012)

Is her Fashion King drama good? Anyone watch it?

But I really want to see Yuri back even if for just a visit on IY2. She seemed to have the most fun in such settings.

EPIC YURI


----------



## Spica (Apr 5, 2012)

Nickhun praises Bieber. Delusional Kpop-fans starts bashing him. Reasonable Kpop-fans defends him. And are confused to why because most of them aren't even his fans. 

Me included. 

I'm so tired of those comments that say "Talent doesn't matter because they work hard!", when you should have at least some kind of musical talent to be a musician/artist. 

But glad to see AKP-commenters (on featured/most liked) agree that Bieber has talents (why the hell did I just write that )


----------



## Chloe (Apr 5, 2012)

This is way too cute.
The kid has a sock tucked under his hat to look like g-d 

[YOUTUBE]ae8tqWgHaGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Big Bang's _Fantastic Hello Baby_


----------



## Chloe (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2012)

i never watched all of that show, but that part right there locked me in as a gyuri fan for life


----------



## Chloe (Apr 5, 2012)

4minute teaser.
Fuck they look really good.

[YOUTUBE]uGEHsKqCP3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2012)

so uh

whatever happened to 2yoon


----------



## koguryo (Apr 5, 2012)

The teaser sounds like softcore porn  That's okay

2yoon is probably never going to happen, just like the Jiyoon solo that never happened.  Oh well, I at least got her on Immortal Song


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 6, 2012)

got VIP ticket for SMtown...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 6, 2012)

4minute teaser sounds nice but I'll bet the title track doesn't sound anything like it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 6, 2012)

"Volume up" a line from HUh!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2012)

Ichi did you spend 300 dollars? 

Take pics.

Pominit teaser sounds okay but the whole vampire thing is abit lame.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 6, 2012)

Fuck me dead

You're gona pay 300$?? At least you'll be up close I guess


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2012)

Ichi will probably try to kidnap Jess.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 6, 2012)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fn_15i9CG8&[/Youtube]

Addicting...


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2012)

IU is being shown on the IPNLoL stream because of Korean sponsors lol


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh wait it's just a whole barrage of Korean MVs lol

This is almost surreal to see this on an international LoL tournament stream.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 6, 2012)

SM might just love us, they actually subbed the exo showcase.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVNDd1qdCog[/YOUTUBE] 

edit: most of it is leeteuk talking


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2012)

Posting from my phone


----------



## koguryo (Apr 6, 2012)

I think one of my favorite songs from this year so far is Jay Park's Know Your Name Blue Version.  Not my number 1 but still in my top 5.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2012)

Sunny is boss


----------



## Hustler (Apr 6, 2012)

Randomest shit i've read all day


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 6, 2012)

wow that is sooo random but have Jedward been relevant since a year after they got kicked off x factor?

sistar mv teasers are sooooo bad. they went to Las Vegas to film the MV but it looks like it could be filmed in any other night club in Seoul


----------



## Hustler (Apr 6, 2012)

No idea , the Irish seems to love em 

Sistar teasers are pretty much soft core porn , the song sounds like it's gona be another So cool


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 6, 2012)

bora's tattoo is soooo fug tho

i feel like everyone overrates her hotness


----------



## Hustler (Apr 6, 2012)

Isn't it just a drawing?? it looks like skin disease and she has a hot body but she's really not that pretty


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 6, 2012)

it looks like one of those temporary tattoos, i just call them all tattoos 

mean to say but sistar are really lacking in the visual aspect. bora got lucky, i don't think she would be as popular as she is in another group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 6, 2012)

@ Ninja sunny

and this is the first time i've heard of these jedward guys

any good songs?


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

I like the tags for this thread.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 6, 2012)

cara, from what I know, Jedward were the joke act on their season on x factor (aka the one with trainwreck performances and usually the people that like voting for the worst act keep them in).

you'll like them if you're into hot messes or basically crack


----------



## Hustler (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol the tags , Cara trolling

I dunno . They were X-factor contestants famous for their inability to sing but the crowd loved em since they were hilarious.

Dunno anything about their work after X-factor though

Sistar is indeed visually pretty lacking but everyone seems to rave on about their "hotness" .


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 6, 2012)

oh nevermind then 

jedward = sanjaya then

though i never watched idol after season 2 i assume that's the idea


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2012)

Mmm hmm she so fine


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2012)

LOL the tags


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2012)

> and this is the first time i've heard of these jedward guys
> 
> any good songs?



Wut no, run far away from them. They were a novelty act. I have no idea why they are still in the spotlight but basically Simon Cowell likes them and he gets shows to feature them.

Lol at the tags. As for Sistar, aww they're not that bad looking lol, Bora is cute but they're average looking really. My big issue is how lazy their management is with everything, their MVs look recycled.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2012)

Zoro is that you?


----------



## Zach (Apr 6, 2012)

I wonder who made the tags in here


----------



## Spica (Apr 7, 2012)

Jedward was awesome last Eurovision


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

The hype around EXO is ridiculous, multiple SM Group penis really brings the Girls out.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2012)

Zach your avy is breathtaking.

Post the whole image please.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

entire exo thing is out

most of this is really awkward   probably just going to skip to Mama


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

I watched it and it was really calculated esp with the fanservice and aegyo. I did like some of the dancing atleast. 

But honestly I can't seem to see what others are seeing in them, it's high budget with smokes and mirrors but nothing special.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

thus why i feel i must skip to the end haha

watched snippets of the interview, kris seems really american.  and Lu Han is cute.

also, i love that youtube actually knows the shit i like by now


----------



## Spica (Apr 7, 2012)

Today I was sad because fat-hating sexist Pedoteuk and EXO is trending Twitter. ;___;


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM2T1qb1JCw[/YOUTUBE]
Cute

So EXO M can dance better and sing better than EXO K lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

old SGB ;_;

Jaedong was the man.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlUC0UpbJvU#![/YOUTUBE]
I was gonna go crazy spazz but I'll leave it out for Cara's sake, but it's YONGSEO!!!!!!

I love you but Hyo needs to gtfo.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Noda. B (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2012)

Exo are so overrated but clearly M is superior bc Chinese members are always the best members in the group


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

SHOOT ANONYMOUS, ANONYMOUS

and oh god

the zombie faces

ahahahahaha


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

Xiu Min is korean? I didn't realize that.  

He's the best dancer in M.  Facially he reminds me of Sungmin, haha

now to watch Exo Ks

edit: Noda that is Chen


----------



## Spica (Apr 7, 2012)

Deputy Myself, it's a racist assumption to believe everyone named Kim are Korean! 

THINK ABOUT THE PARKS.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

Chen is awesome, best EXO member.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

he has a great voice.  i wish we had exo-m performing instead of exo-k 

not only do they not look like generic idols (except maybe luhan and lay... lu han looks like joongki to me haha) but they seem to be overall more unique individually


----------



## Hustler (Apr 7, 2012)

Exo's song is pretty good even though it sounds like some ritual mantra lol .

Probably the best rookie group vocally but still lacks B.A.P swag , hope their lives are good .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

They used Gregorian Chants I think, and kudos for that because they're pretty awesome.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 7, 2012)

Nu'Est and espacially BAP impressed me more to be honest...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2012)

lol we got tag again now?


----------



## Garudo (Apr 7, 2012)

Okay, maybe a stupid question... but...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fn_15i9CG8[/YOUTUBE]

Who is that girl in the MV...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

These tags


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2012)

ren werking da runway


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh shit, are those subs legit?

Where can I watch music core subbed?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

i would of loved to watch ren walk the runway but they didn't style his hair that well.  it's sorta like they let it down and told him to walk.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

though then again... clicked thinking i would be disappointed.  choices aren't terrible, but i still don't know how KiKwang keeps getting chosen for this shit, hyunseung is the best dancer in b2st.

never seen se7en dance, dunno about him.  guess the others are solid.

Junho would of been a better choice instead of Kikwang, i guess he's the only one making me wtf.

either way Jay should destroy them all.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 7, 2012)

How is Taemin is beating Yunho?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

I dunno, it's a hard choice though.  I don't see enough of either dancing outside choreo to really choose between them though

Rain vs Taeyang is hard

love Taeyang's style

but Rain has serious swag


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

Se7en is an okay dancer, way better dancers than him. And Kikwang, wtf.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHLjQZvUMw&feature=g-u-u&context=G2cfa7f8FUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]

Snake Princess Gayoon


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2012)

oh

they have me interested now


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2012)

The saxophone sounds so sensual. I saw some grinding, I'm in.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2012)

Perfection

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrpp_ICF6_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Soshi fancams are awesome


----------



## Garudo (Apr 8, 2012)

> *Yang Hyun Suk Talked about Upcoming Girl Group to the Media*
> 
> One of the largest agency in South Korea, YG Entertainment (YG) will be introducing their very own new girlgroup members this May.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7eqi9zTQig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2012)

Lol Nudey is on fire with the tags 

Euna's got an interesting voice and adorable . Eunbi looks dull but good voice .

That was a good debut stage indeed . Speaking of Inkigayo , Big Bang and their rainbow track suits  , one of a kind indeed .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 8, 2012)

so any thought on 4min Vol Up ablum?


----------



## Spica (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone even know when T-ara's contract expire?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2012)

exo - eh its not as good as everyone claimed, gimme a real live stage not a lipsynced one. disappointing tbh and they are shockingly not in sync for an SM group, it's messy (you'd think it be better considering they are lipsyncing)

hate whoever is rapping in that yg clip, stick with doing subvocals please.

4min mini - meh. the sax in the title track is nice and it's the best song but the mini is overall bland.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2012)

lol I feel like you're overpraising them or giving them too much credit for their dancing skills because what we've seen so far is nothing impressive & their lack of synchronization is a big hit against them. SM groups have weak dancers in their groups but a plus point about SM groups is their groups are always very synchronized when it comes to choreography and EXO really don't have it. these guys have been in preparation to debut since 2010 too, it's a really big hit against them as a group.

Kai is pretty good but he's not this amazing dance prodigy people are claiming he is.

there've been a lot of choreos where I've gone 'this is impossible to sing live to or dance in sync to' but groups HAVE pulled it off. it just depends on how good they are as a group.


----------



## Spica (Apr 8, 2012)

EXO-M is OK. EXO-K is not.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)

i think we all agree that the group with the tall god that is Kris is the superior one


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

Kai is not a prodigy lol. Taemin>>>>Kai. Infact Shinee>>>>EXO K, both vocally and dancewise but they don't have the high budget MV.

ExO m is the much better group, infact I'd stan them if they debuted in Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2012)

Volume up is nice!

S.Tiger should be creating every single 4minute tracks IMO . He's 100 x better than Brave bros .

Jihyun can get it .


----------



## Spica (Apr 8, 2012)

Volume Up just confirmed what we already know. 

4Minute -> Hyuna's group. Everyone else are basically background-dancers and supporting vocals.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

This is the best 4minute's looked. I like it alot, the song is good but the Saxophone just screams porn

Needed more Gayoon.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah a bit too much Hyuna but it's not her fault that she can sell.

Cube uses her well lol


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 8, 2012)

Like this a lot better than mirror mirror, but for some reason I still get the feeling Cube's ready to send them to the basement soon


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

Cube only likes Hyuna. Most likely they'll call it quits soon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Volume up is nice!
> 
> S.Tiger should be creating every single 4minute tracks IMO . He's 100 x better than Brave bros .
> 
> Jihyun can get it .



Lol all of 4min's title tracks have been by Shinsadong Tiger. You must be thinking Sistar or AS.

Volume Up makes more of an impact than mirror mirror. The sax is nice & the plus point is this is a type of song that doesn't need good live stages to create an impact.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Lol all of 4min's title tracks have been by Shinsadong Tiger. You must be thinking Sistar or AS.
> 
> Volume Up makes more of an impact than mirror mirror. The sax is nice & the plus point is this is a type of song that doesn't need good live stages to create an impact.



I dunno why I had a preconceived idea that it's their first song with S.Tiger  

I thought he only did songs for Beast , my bad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2012)

He writes A Pink's title tracks as well. He's cube's guy and T-ara's.

IMO his songs aren't as good as his old stuff these days but its nowhere as bad as how bad brave bros has become. Etribe has declined as well


----------



## Spica (Apr 8, 2012)

The other girls don't have much of an it-factor, like Hyuna. I'm getting some awesome-vibe from Jihyun (that is awesome look). 

They need to get the right image. Most of their earlier concept was way too generic.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

E-Tribe's fallen the most. They went from Gee and It's You to random generic stuff for Dalshabet.


----------



## Zach (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2012)

BAP are overall my favorites among the new boy group rookies. their stage presence is amazing compared to the other three rookie boy groups and they are well balanced (vocals/dance/rap are all even and visually too). They have the it factor the other three don't, which is a big plus for them. What is against them is that their overall talent seems to be weaker than the other three groups.

BtoB are the best vocally but they lack in the dance and visuals compartment required for an idol. Their overall talent seems to be the strongest of the 4 but they lack so much stage presence, they're easily forgettable once their live stage is done. I think if they get past that they'll be easily rising amongst the boy group ranks.

Nu'est lack stage presence as well and are the weakest live. I'm not too concerned about their vocals because honestly, they have the toughest choreo out of the four (chair dance + lots of jumping while singing at the same time) and what I've heard outside of Face lives seems pretty decent. Dance wise, probably the most talented of the four. Their rapping is halfway decent but Aron needs to pick it up (Jr too, but he has swag, just needs to fix his rapping style because it's more blabbering than rapping in lives). The big plus for the group is that they are the youngest (in age) out of the four so their potential to grow is huge if they're trained right. 

EXO's plus points is that overall, they are a very well balanced group with good enough stage presence & charisma. The hit against them is that for a group hyped for dance talent, they are shockingly lacking synchronization. the whole K/M thing works against them because the K team seems to be the weaker one (and they're the ones having to do more live stages than the M unit will ever do in their life) and that's the unit most people will focus on because it's so much easier to get news on the k-industry than the mandopop one (+ less events such as weekly music shows, etc. to do).

girl groups have honestly been forgettable except for Spica, who are by far the best group vocally among all the rookies.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)

Volume Up best MV of the year

A+++


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)

Was there anything else?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't deny it, Hyuna is hot and we all know 2yoon would rather be groping each other.

As for the boy band influx I like all of them(ExoM in place of K), I'll write out more after I stop repeating Volume Up.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2012)

Majority of the boy band rookies have impressed me so far , especially with their title tracks since I haven't really listened their albums .

But in all honesty B.A.P stands out the most for me as well . I see their dance moves are much more intense and the rappers are amazing. Exo will probably be bigger but rooting for B.A.P .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2012)

I heard EXO are barely hanging on in the top 100 on the digital charts lol.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 8, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Can't deny it, Hyuna is hot and we all know *2yoon would rather be groping each other.*



Yes please.  

Gayoon looked best in the MV for me.  Jiyoon's hair was kinda meh


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah when it was side swept it was cute but the other style was meh


----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2012)

He looks like Sohee


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)

Sungmin's facial structure + Sohee's features.

LOVECHILD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

I was kinda lolling that fangirls claimed EXO would beat Sistar, Pominitsluts and Busker Busker in the charts. 



> Volume Up best MV of the year
> 
> A+++



Who didn't see this coming? It's the most sexually and homoerotic MV I've seen lol, and very classy too

For me:

BTOB: Just slightly beating BAP because they're the underdogs. I do think they lack stage presence but it's because CUBE doesn't seem to care to give them a good MV or a more standout, powerful stage. Vocally they're very good.

BAP: Nothing needs to be said, these guys are like a Tank, they have DBZ level of energy on stage. Vocally they seem good too. As long as they carry on with this style, they'll be up there with the other male groups in a year.

EXO: M is a super cool group, K is okay, I like the leader. They're an SM group so they can dance and 2 members can sing but if these guys were there to beat Shinee then SM's failed, because K isn't as good as Shinee. 

NuEst: I like them but the song wasn't to my taste. Not gonna like Ren is keeping these guys interesting


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

Which EXO mini to download. I prefer Korean to Mandarin but then Chen and Luhan vocals are so much superior to D.O and the other one. 

Damn SM gave EXO 6 MV's in one mini, I don't think even Soshi Shinee have 6 Korean MV's


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 8, 2012)

hmmm let's see for me:

BAP- All the reasons have already been said already but tbh what really pushes their debut to the top for me is that they came out already with a distinct sound/identity to them. All the other boyband debuts so far are similar enough to their sunbaes that comparisons can be made (right now at least). BAP, though, doesn't really seem like they drew their inspiration from anyone and are just doing their own thing. I feel they definitely have the most staying power and if they continue to develop their style, they'll get rid of their rookie status in no time.

Exo M/K- Lord knows they've been hyped to infinity and back but it's nice for once, to finally see SM actually spending money on their artists. And the result, while cringeworthy at times, definitely grabs your attention. Tbh, I see a little bit of Suju, some DBSK, and a whole lot of SHINee in Exo and that has its fair share of pros and cons. Maybe its Kai's perpetually bored expression, but I also feel like Exo K actually isn't going all out and showing us what they really got. Exo M, of course, is very strong and well-rounded so its a shame they're not gonna really promote as much.

BtoB- Probably the most talented vocally out of all the debuting groups but unfortunately their lack of promotions before debut and the recycled Beast set really hit them hard. Even their song isn't really that memorable to me; if it wasn't for their lives, I really think they would've just flown right under the radar. Hopefully when they comeback they'll have a more distinct identity to go with, then I can see them climbing to the top pretty quick.

Nu'est- I actually really like their debut song and choreo but that's just about it. So far Ren seems to be holding up the charisma in the group but other than that, their lives are pretty forgettable. Tbh, I think if you gave any other boyband the same material they have, it would have been just as good if not better. I actually find that with Pledis, their artists are given good material to work with, but they rarely ever make it their own (barring of course After Schools debut which was fierce and goddesslike. That being said though, they'll probably continue to be given good material so they're not really in danger of falling off the radar just yet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cl04RZdnXw[/YOUTUBE]

I'm Loling @ how this one video has 160k views in 5 days, when foreign views of the show is probably a tenth of that. 

New Boy groups:

BTOB - Same as everyone else for the most part, amazing talent but I am disappoint at lack of cool choreo especially with that goddamn teaser.  Even so biggest talent to member ratio with 4 great singers.  Ilhoon is also a great rapper, but I hope he improves and doesn't sorta get stuck with such a repetitive style like Junhyung.  Best song of the 4 groups though.

EXO M - Love them.  Just about all of them stand out, Lu Han the pretty boy, Chen the lead singer who is surprisingly Korean(sings lead in chinese, you go boy), Xiu Min the adorable lead dancer, Tao the acrobatic badass maknae, Lay who for some reason makes me think Donghae, and Kris the tall handsome canadian god leader deep voice rapper thing.  I like Mama, but honestly my favorite song from them atm is History.  Dance wise they're good, but Kris (though i sorta stan him) throws them off because his tallness is actually a disadvantage atm.  

I can only hope we get vids of them from China but just about anything we get is usually low quality   other than that I hope they're successful and that we can survive on MVs

EXO KAI - lolwut, i don't even watch them

Nu'Est - I like the song alright, but it hasn't ended up on my phone.  Baekho is a solid vocal that I like, and Minhyun is unique as well and I hope we get some awesome songs like After School did.  My favorite part (other than girly Ren) was actually their dance break in the MV, it was surprisingly good but it sorta didn't fit in the MV which kind of makes me feel it went generally unnoticed.  they're the youngest overall, so it doesn't surprise me that they're generally good dancers.  

Also, best stylists.  the black and pink was awesome

just please, don't make aron rap again.  just because he speaks english doesn't mean he should rap in it >_>

BAP - Best marketing, super powerful mofos.  Though I liked Warrior I treat it the same way as Face, where i don't really listen to regularly but I value it for it's performance.  Only thing is when I think BAP, I don't think Jongupdaehyunjae, i think Zelo the wunderkid.  I feel like they push him up front a bit too much and it took me forever to get to know them as a group.  

Other than that, I loved Zelo's rap and the dancing was pretty awesome.  I would totally want to learn to dance to it just because they had so much fucking energy that you'd think the stage would explode.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

I like Spica too, they remind me of 2NE1 but without all the brand names being thrown around.



> that's 7



Repackage should sort that out.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

Not complaining though, nice to see SM spend some money for once.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2012)

*HARD QUESTIONS TIME*

[YOUTUBE]QPrUp0zozU0[/YOUTUBE]

CAN BIG BANG REALLY PULL OFF ANYTHING?!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2012)

TOP looks likes a pimp from Hong Kong films.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcJzBhc_dSU[/YOUTUBE]
The song seemed boring as hell, until he started shuffling.


----------



## Spica (Apr 9, 2012)

Taeyeon looks so japanese here. Like a cosplayer or something. I've already mentioned before she reminds me of Mio from K-On (tho obscurely).



Also, here are the Kara-dolls.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2012)

what the shit

Gyuri and Seungyeon's are perfect 

and loooool

I haven't watched them for a while, but Simon and Martina are reviewing Exo, and they decided to make teasers before releasing it


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2012)

Those dolls look so life like :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iMz24XLyrao[/YOUTUBE]

wat

whats up with this drama


----------



## Hustler (Apr 9, 2012)

Pledis adding one more member to AS , lol that's all


----------



## Garudo (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 9, 2012)

Got 217 thanks to majority of you guys talking about rookie groups lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2012)

190.  didn't know a lot of last years rookies XD

sometimes i started singing songs just to remember some names haha

and the fuck i wrote peniel like 50 times

it wanted "shin peniel d"

also learned i've been spelling khuns name wrong since forever


----------



## Chloe (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I spent about a minute trying to spell khun's name.
And another minute trying to remember yoona.

Some of these were painfully obvious afterwards 

*Spoiler*: _results_


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2012)

indeed.  at the end i was hitting myself for forgetting zhou mi and a few others (mostly rainbow, shinhwa, davichi and dalmatian)

some of them i even got on accident lol, LE obviously and i got kyumin because i meant ot put kyujong

I like how we both missed Chansung 

edit: also it gives us percentiles if you look at everyoens statistics, i'm in the 82nd percentile, Leo would be in 91st, ikje i think youre at 85 or 86


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 9, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> 190.  didn't know a lot of last years rookies XD
> 
> sometimes i started singing songs just to remember some names haha
> 
> ...



saw this at the last 30 seconds ty.

I got 225 right.

some of this shit had weird spelling, I kept typing Junyoung (ZEA guy) but they wanted Joon Young (wtf?)

and I know SS501's maknae is Hyungjoon since it's just switching the g with the leader but they wanted hyungjun wtf is this.


*Spoiler*: __ 








idk y everyone is pressed AS is getting a new member, EYoung joined at the end of 2010 which means they went close to a year and a half without any new additions to the group.

tbh I like Kahi but I think she prevents the progress of AS as a group bc she's always the 'centerpiece', the one with all the solo dances, the one who's an average vocalist at best getting all the lead vocal lines, the one with the most screentime, etc. I want her to just go solo or step down from being the leader

AS are still the most talented in dancing amongst all the girl groups tho, not much change there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2012)

i was bored this morning


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 9, 2012)

new girl

ga eun, 17, good at japanese

as comeback june 21st

lol I think she's the rumored avex trainee girl (apparently avex refused to sign bekah & pledis didnt fight for her getting signed). she looks more japanese than korean


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 9, 2012)

*bows down*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2012)

I did the quiz thing but I got annoyed because I couldn't remember Boram and Dongwoo's name and after 10 minutes I gave up


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> *bows down*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2012)

First dissing Pixie Lott and now Jessie J. Wow some VIP's need to come down to Planet Earth.

Ailee can rap too. Damn.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 9, 2012)

lol seriously? they should be thanking Pixie that she chose to work with GD&TOP tbh, I really doubt YG would shell out that much $$ to get on a track & I heard she chose them herself.

Jessie J can't remember names oh boo hoo, she works with so many people, the fact that she at least remembered them is good enough already.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 9, 2012)

What's this about Jessie J and Pixie lott? 



NudeShroom said:


> and the fuck i wrote peniel like 50 times
> 
> it wanted "shin peniel d"


Yeh same 

I remembered the name because of Wouter but it just didn't work


Rain's Angel said:


> *bows down*


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 9, 2012)

lol well at least the addition of the new AS member kinda makes sense now with her japanese skills. I'm still bitter though that we've seen like nothing of Eyoung, especially after we were teased with her guitar skills so much


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]my-YSmMIr34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 9, 2012)

...these guys


----------



## Zach (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NPgVDZKZS-Q[/YOUTUBE]

never saw this before

and wow, their practice vids are always super impressive lol

though at the end it's really cute because they start making lots of mistakes in a row XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2012)

i decided i like the new as chick, avex had a better picture of her & she looks fierce


her eyes really remind me of bekah.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2012)

She does look fierce but something is off , long neck or small face? 

Possible YG girl group member , dang!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2012)

meanwhile the 2 rumored new t-ara girls look like:


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2012)

Da fuck? 

They don't look like they'll fit into T-ara at all


----------



## Spica (Apr 10, 2012)

Hustler said:


> She does look fierce but something is off , long neck or small face?
> 
> Possible YG girl group member , dang!



The nose is off. Other than that she has a great body and fierce eyes. 


The YG girl group member is olive /o/


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2012)

She's hot that means she's definitely a jailbait , hopefully not though 

Yeah I agree with you on the nose and exquisite skin tone


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2012)

she looks like she's 15 or 16 only damn.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 10, 2012)

The new YG girl group is going to be amazing pek


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

Wtf are these tags

Is Nell's album out? The song was decent, Nell have done much better though.

The new T-ara member can gtfo, we already have too much dead weight in the group.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

Listening to Nell's album, will get back to you guys in an hour


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2012)

^ It's doing well in the charts right? i'll listen to it sometime

Apparently the rumored YG girl is half filo , explains her exotic look


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought she looked half, no wonder she's got that sexy skin tone.

Pominitsluts are doing really well on the charts aswell.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2012)

Really? I read somewhere that they're doing pretty bad .

Good for them since it's a decent song 

Precious baby wants BB to guest on IY , too bad it's a KBS show . Yg should really pull his head out of his ass and make peace with some companies and attend some award shows .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCpgVKNUYGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

Listened to NELL's album. It's alot more melancholic compared to the past albums but the instrumentals are all so varied and soothing, loved it. Though I wish there was more of a kick to the album.


----------



## Spica (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## koguryo (Apr 10, 2012)

Respect for JYP just went up a little more.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2012)

I loved the nell album, maybe because I've been wanting this type of music for a while.

Nell overtook 4min I think lol, instiz reflects results slightly slower


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2012)

Spica said:


>



Korea maybe a racially ignorant country but I watch the show and people are pulling the race card a bit too much .

Lee Seung Hoon may not win but he's got the most potential to be a K-pop star out of them all , as he will slot right into a group . He's an average rapper/composes his own stuff and great dancer , I can see why he's popular .

Lee Michelle is good but a bit dull , he performances bore me to no end . It's pretty much the same with the other 2 girls except Baek Ah Yeon , who is actually entertaining and takes risks .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

Race might be involved but this stuff happens in talent shows all the time. Talented girl gets kicked out and the pretty boy makes it through, not really a shocker. 


Apparently he was released even though 30 people have come forward with complaints.


----------



## Spica (Apr 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently he was released even though 30 people have come forward with complaints.



Money speaks.  

Worst part is, we all know that the other CEOs have done it as well to the artists and actors/actresses we love and adore every day. CCM is especially shady (and as people have mentioned, Qri and Boram being in T-ara despite their uselessness). 

So a boy band member hinted about being sexually harassed and netizens (and AKP) thought it was attention-whoring?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

There were alot of rumours about LSM being abusive btw, and everyone basically called DBSK attention whores for it.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2012)

It takes big balls for a guy to come out and say he's been sexually abused , I doubt it's attention whoring .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

Most people just don't want to think about it I guess, so they kind of just ignore the cry for help.


----------



## Spica (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, we KNOW Jaejoong has said it (or hinted it, with his creepy guy-fans - and that one old rich Japanese dude who thought he was pretty). 

And Kai.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

What about Jess being groped on stage in front of people, I mean that was in broad daylight


----------



## Spica (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, that.

And Tiffany being groped on camera. D: That guy really have gross hands.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2012)

Eh Boram's dad & granddad were huge in the music industry before so they have a lot of hold over CCM. That's why her ahjumma fanbase is huge compared to the rest of the members


----------



## Spica (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww, nepotism.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 10, 2012)

Spica said:


> Yeah, that.
> 
> And Tiffany being groped on camera. D: That guy really have gross hands.


When did this happen?

Oh wait, you're talking about that time she went on the show right?


----------



## Spica (Apr 10, 2012)

Adachi said:


> When did this happen?
> 
> Oh wait, you're talking about that time she went on the show right?



Yeah, when she and the guy fell and he 'accidentally' touched her butt and lady parts when scrambling to get up.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen Chinese dubbed versions of K-Pop lately and they sounded pretty awkward. And I liked 4Minute's new video. Still not as great as Bubble Pop, but... it's cool.


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 10, 2012)

me and all the masters are a mess right now.
oh my god.
just before their comeback right??

fuck.


^
/new/ article. just the last paragraph.
fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

Prison, send him there. That is just absolutely disgusting, I know it happens among the Entertainment circles but jesus it's disgusting.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2012)

I heard rumors that he got out on bail =/ disgusting


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

Let's hope in their attempts to show the pure side of Hallyu, the police does something.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2012)

As if he's gonna admit he forced his male trainees to rape girls.


----------



## Zach (Apr 10, 2012)

Link removed

lol fat Nicole


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 10, 2012)

great commercial


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

Zach said:


> Link removed
> 
> lol fat Nicole



Superb commercial.


----------



## Zach (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought so too. I wonder who here would still do fat Nicole


----------



## Garudo (Apr 11, 2012)

I must say, Exo-K is growing on me little by little. Still not as much as B.A.P, but still...  

And Butterfly Brothers (Sehun & Tao) ftw!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2012)

lmao obesity


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2012)

taeyeon/sica/tiffany subunit in works?


----------



## Spica (Apr 11, 2012)

^ Definitely not because of singing skills, because Seohyun's not in and Jessica is.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2012)

you mean Tiffany as well tbh!!

i'm a little disappointed they didn't really take a risk with the member choices? Sunny or Seohyun would've done well from the exposure they'd get with Taeng (especially if it's a ballad because Sunny shines in those). and even though the Soshi girls are supposed to release OSTs frequently for Yuri's & Yoona's Drama only Fany has one (Taeyeon's is for another drama).



hopefully it's better than their past two minis bc they had a few good songs but the overall feel was pretty eh/bland.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2012)

> taeyeon/sica/tiffany subunit in works?



I like Sica and Tippany's Talk to me (in fact it's one of my favourite Soshi songs), but I want a Yuri/Sooyoung/Hyo subunit with a song like Warrior.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol I like the idea but they're not gonna pull it off bc Yuri and Sooyoung r really weak vocally. Unless its just a rap song then all's good.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol that sub unit will be such a hot mess 

Sistar song is meh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2012)

It's basically the Sistar Ver of Touch. Even the choreo style is similar.

Except the song isn't as good as Touch

At this point they're still not rly a group, its Hyorin feat. 3 others.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2012)

> Lol I like the idea but they're not gonna pull it off bc Yuri and Sooyoung r really weak vocally. Unless its just a rap song then all's good.



Let's add Seobb to it. You know it would be hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2012)

Sistar song is okay, should have been funkier though. The dance does seem like Touch.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2012)

haha weaker people have had great songs 

totally would love that unit. and if it was like warrior Seohyun = Dae/YJ, Sooyoung = Zelo/BYG (though I doubt any of them would get to Zelo's speed ), Hyo = Jongup and Yuri can be yonghwa chan and look pretty 

damn now you guys have me wanting a female warrior

complete with ripped shirts face paint and sweat


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2012)

the mini is pretty decent, I especially like this one:


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYSY7t-4HLQ&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

SO AWKWARD

and to redeem Kris because he used the dumb part from 2 moons:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2012)

tbh what ruins the 4min mini is that it starts off rather strong then it falls flat into... nothing? like I legit don't even have much of an opinion on any of the last three songs. it's just 'eh' or 'meh'. imo if I end up not liking the song, at least have smth that stands out that I can dislike or like about and talk about how changing this or that could've improved the song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't like fillers tbh.

I'd take a bad track over a filler, bad tracks tend to be on the lulzier side as well or just absolute trainwrecks which is much better than listening to filler. Fillers tend to ruin an album for me.

The Boys album was ruined because of the filler songs imo. The Oh! Album was way better because it had a mix of good and bad songs but most of the bad songs were just lulz. there wasn't much filler (maybe 1 song rly) in that album.

if you really want to have filler, it should be in a good spot in the tracklist, not all lumped together in a row.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2012)

this is true

Act Cool > any filler ever


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 12, 2012)

Need video of this now!


----------



## Sine (Apr 12, 2012)

poor solby :byakuya


----------



## Matariki (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd recognize her anywhere. Cute hat


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

Busker Busker won M!CD

pressed Shawols are pressed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

except leeteuk hasn't even joined yet.

bastard keeps delaying his admission

o, this news should be pleasing, apparently Jessica's name was mislabeled and Seohyun is the one actually in the subunit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

they're all members of existing girl groups. that girl group was supposed to debut in 07 but plans fell through bc their company went bankrupt

left to right:
Jiwon (Spica), G.NA, Hyosung (Secret), UEE (After School), Yoobin (Wonder Girls)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't see why Shawols are pressed, Busker Busker had 30 thousands points on instiz compared to Shinee not even in the top 30 and the lower points on the top 20 were around a 100 lol. And physically I'm sure Busker weren't that behind so IMO they can suck it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

shawols: only big named idol groups can beat shinee!! who are these irrelevant nugus???


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol they're so delusional if they think Shinee are relevant.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 12, 2012)

> *Big Bang, Preparing a Massive Secret Music Video*
> 
> Big Bang, ‘New Song’ Preparing a Massive Secret Music Video.. Why?
> 
> ...



Another song... OVERLOAD, OVERLOAD.  

Blue, Bad Boy, Fantastic Baby... And now a complete new song. New Girl Group in May. 2012 is a good year indeed pek


----------



## Hustler (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't handle all this Big bang !

Wow the dislikes on Busker Buskers mcd video , Shawols need to grow the fuck up . It really shows how many people listen to K-pop for the music and how many do just for the good looking males .

I like their special clips more than the actual mv's , love this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfFCDozR3Is#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

Shawols are just gonna embarrass themselves. I hope they win all the charts:ho


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU6huNJbnyQ[/YOUTUBE]

Those Kara pics are from Music Station in Japan. Lol I remember the Taylor Swift vid, she looked like a giant in comparison to everyone. Damn I wish Kara had a bigger Intl fanbase, they've been on so many shows this week in Japan but no subs, and it all seems so funny


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS-sAxm_9hQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
MS with Kara and Rihanna.

Offtopic but AKFG released a single, not gonna lie these guys are my most favourite Japanese artists ever and will remain so till I'm an old fool:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO7yJsK-GEM[/YOUTUBE]

Watched Busker Busker's win, Boices looked so pissed lmao. They're gonna hate on FNC so much now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah I wish their fanbase was bigger.

tho at least there are subs. in the Secret fandom barely even any subs for Korean shows.

our prayers have been answered, Seobb to release solo ost for Fashion King next week!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

Seobb needs to do an IU like solo song.


----------



## Zach (Apr 12, 2012)

You can never have too much Big Bang.

I always thought Kara's fanbase was big


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

internationally not as much. In Japan? hell yeah.


----------



## Spica (Apr 12, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> except leeteuk hasn't even joined yet.
> 
> bastard keeps delaying his admission
> 
> o, this news should be pleasing, apparently Jessica's name was mislabeled and Seohyun is the one actually in the subunit.



Leeteuk, you bastard, go serve you country and make Korea a safer place for dongsaengs without you around to pedo them. 



Waking Dreamer said:


> This girl group looks familiar somehow...



I would love to see them collaborate.

Who would've known here UEE would become the face in a group of 21132313432e^2 member girl group. Hyosung is adorable. Yubin does not look like herself now. Biggest mindfuck is that G.NA is naturally unnatural-looking.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2012)

Hyosungs smile made her IMMEDIATELY recognizable, so adorable.

Yoobin either lost a ton of baby fat or... D:

I assume Jiwon/Gina were main vocal, Hyosung vocalist and Yubin rapper.

I would of said UEE face but she's in the back of both pics. >_>

That or "faces" didn't exist back then


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

This guys no 1 on the Big Bang competition:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkGhf30xHws[/YOUTUBE]
Abit too long but I liked it. And it went off at the end.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 12, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> Bigbang cover contest
> 
> Check out JD Relic's rendition of Blue, it is fucking amazing, and he's only in 5th place which should show the amount of talent in this competition holy shit.



He was 3rd last time I checked but yeh some covers are fucking amazing

So beautiful and can sing well 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luv01afBNH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

^My favourite one.

I loved the Loney covers sfm.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5_88YSqiX4[/YOUTUBE]

I think if she had rewrote more English in she would of had a lot more potential.  

Was going to spam the others too (Ukulele girl in particular) but you guys got there first


----------



## Zach (Apr 12, 2012)

Cute+can sing+likes Big Bang=Marry me


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 12, 2012)

You guys know Cream right? YG should really hire em to write their Japanese songs , they're crazy good . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA7z0-UBjr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn that girl has a gorgeous tone in her voice.

Next time round I'll try doing a cover too, will just have to dust my guitar and get some decent program to record withXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol the ukranian girls costume group is getting so much hate in their actual video

people are aware that BB want them some white girls


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

Taeyang loves his white men.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a theory GD is dating Dara, so he likes his tiny squirrels.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2012)

good chance thunder is bigger and stronger too

my bets on thunder winning 1v1

BB vs MBLAQ, not so sure though.

Daesung looks legit ripped now.  However all of mblaq is generally fit and probably faster.

hard choice.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2012)

BB would get their asses handed to them, I don't think Tabbi can fight, GD is a pixie, Taeyang will be too turned on by the man on man action to fight, and Seungri, lol. Only Daesung could fight them. The only one in Mblaq easy to take out is our resident ninja, get a box and put a carrot under it, he's taken out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Hyosungs smile made her IMMEDIATELY recognizable, so adorable.
> 
> Yoobin either lost a ton of baby fat or... D:
> 
> ...



lol have you heard Jiwon? she's pretty bad  I think she got put into Spica to get some hype into them really because the other four girls are leagues ahead of her vocally.

i think Hyosung was meant to be the face considering she's center in all pics.

^ great outfits but damn, they're really struggling with the lives.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

this really isn't the month for idols. Busker Busker & Nell all slaying the idols and Noel to comeback next week. I hope the non-idols continue slaying tbh, it's nice to see non-idols win.

most of the 'hyped up' comebacks have been totally disappointing. 2AM, Shinee & CNBLUE all failed to deliver imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2012)

oh i'm still not familiar with them haha

i assumed with their awesome songs that she was a decent vocal


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2012)

she sings the least parts and gets lines that are really strategically placed so she doesn't look too bad next to the other four 

but she seems to be pretty decent at harmonizing at least.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2012)

So the white guy is Busker2 doesn't speak Korean? interesting 



> I have a theory GD is dating Dara, so he likes his tiny squirrels.



According to Blackjacks and Seungri she's dating an actor


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 13, 2012)

went to Karaoke with my dance group this afternoon! we chill with alot of KPOP ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 13, 2012)

yea I can see why EXO lipsynced.

their vocals are not that impressive

and the stage presence when they have to sing live is barely there.

they've gotten so much passes for being an SM group that every other rookie group would've been shat on for. if they weren't from sm, I wonder how bad the backlash would be & whether they would have any popularity at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

Not with this much hype. I don't get why they look like they're about to die either. This is their second weekly performance ever and they lip synched both times aswell. And here I thought these guy were super trainees. Oh well I do think MAMA is overly exhausting, should have just sang What is Love and History for their comeback.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 13, 2012)

they did Mubank live lol, they look even more dead.

and these guys barely have any schedule as it is rn yet their choreo looks rather sloppy & their lives are nothing you can praise about. what's gonna happen when all the variety show gigs come in, the schedules get tighter and they have to be on various radio shows, etc.

the fans keep making excuses that they had to pre-record like 6 or 7 times but it's a standard for most groups as well for debut/comeback stages (esp if you have 2 stages), idk why exo should be held excusable from this while other groups have gotten flack before.

the public doesn't seem to be responding well to their live performances as well, they're not even cracking the top 50 on the digital charts.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

Sm will be fine, just make more Suju and Shinee MV's on the street like F(x) and they can make all the money they spent on EXO back.


----------



## Spica (Apr 13, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> they did Mubank live lol, they look even more dead.
> 
> and these guys barely have any schedule as it is rn yet their choreo looks rather sloppy & their lives are nothing you can praise about. what's gonna happen when all the variety show gigs come in, the schedules get tighter and they have to be on various radio shows, etc.
> 
> ...



Good.  I can't stand EXO.


----------



## Spica (Apr 13, 2012)

SM is having what's coming for them. The entire EXO-project is a disaster. They would've had a better reception if they kept down the Kai-whoring and focus the attention on the other members as well.

Edit: Awww, the tags <3


----------



## Garudo (Apr 13, 2012)

The lip-synching is indeed...terrible. I mean, look at BAP and Nu'Est... That is how you make a debut... Love the songs, but Exo Live = Nono...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 13, 2012)

Exo M are doing well apparently, they are doing well on the Chinese charts.

they are clearly the superior one tho


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

> but Xiumin..



He's in EXO M, the good group. Chen and LuHan are great singers and then we have the ninja and the tall guy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

> no love for Lay?



What kind of name is Lay though? I haven't seen much of him in the MV's. Mostly Chen singing like a boss, and Kris dancing awkwardly or hunching down because he makes the others look like kindergarten kids. Then we have Tao going all Jet Li Hero with his balancing petals on his sword. 

I agree Luhan looks like a 10 year old fish boy though. Lol wouter what is up with your love of feline looking pretty boys? Sungmin and then Sungjae and then this Xiumin.

Also I was thinking about Soshi doing Warrior but honestly I just want a super awesome Yuri solo song. Since the Boys I've become enamoured with her, she's the real Swag General and her dancing is probably the most eye catching from all the girls in Korea. I know most people won't agree but damn the girl's got charisma, yes Hyo is the better dancer but I could watch Yuri spread it like a boss all day. I want a solo with her and a rapper, she can sing better than Hyunah atleast so why not SM. But we need a rapper, please do it SM. I want her in a tank top with face paint, singing something like Run the World. Haha I seem to getting abit delusional.


----------



## Spica (Apr 13, 2012)

Nah, Enno. I also wanna see Soshi do something awesome like Warrior. Yuri would do Run The World awesomelyawesome. 

I wanna see IU do Glee's hyperactive Walking On Sunshine/Halo remix. Gyul needs to do Born This Way.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

Gyuri can do anything, she's got the face that could launch a thousand ships.

How can you like Foxy people Wouter and not like Sunngyu or Himchan, the most fox like idols i've ever seen:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 13, 2012)

seohyun's voice has improved so much over time ;o;


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2012)

seohyun proves you can record perfection


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2012)

Sooyoung's english


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2012)

ikr? i didn't even realize it was her at first.  she's amazing :3


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2012)

She's a quick learner lol . From "I like black man" to this  .

Soshi sub unit with Taengo/Seob/Sunny would be ideal for me even though Taengsic would provide all the lulz


----------



## Zach (Apr 13, 2012)

Every girl in SNSD is perfect Except Hyoyeon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2012)

Zach said:


> Every girl in SNSD is perfect Especially Hyoyeon.



Fixed that for you.  

Don't be goin on my girl Hyo, brah.

I seriously want to meet Sooyoung just so I can introduce her to a black guy. 

Though afterwards I'll say he's gone and make sure she's sent to you, Leo.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2012)

So much hate for Hyoyeon . Her personality is actually pretty cool .

Nudes :  

I'll help you take out Yong


----------



## Zach (Apr 13, 2012)

She can dance that's it. Don't know how her personality is. Her looks are nothing compared to the others.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeh definitely not as attractive but pretty cool nevertheless

Man I feel sorry for Jong Kook at times . He's always handicapped somehow because he's too good  .

I'm amusing how smoothly they erased out Monday couple , I didn't even notice that there are barely any interactions anymore .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

I like Hyo though her fans can get abit annoying at times. But she's going down the list with Tippany, while Yuri and Sunny continue to rise.


----------



## Naked (Apr 13, 2012)

To be honest, it seems like Kwangsoo and Suk Jin win more often than KJK.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

How did Shinee beat Busker Busker? Infact even then Cnblue should have won.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2012)

Sunny is on the rise for me as well but Yoona wrecks the top 3 on my list .

Never really cared for arguably the best looking members of Soshi who are JeTiRi

Naked : Yeh they always gang up on him lol . Jihyo should have the highest wins , she wins every week .

Wild Gary is the shit


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

Yoona is my sugar mama. Girl is the 50 won of Kpop, she drops them won notes like a boss and drinks some bub like it's yo birthday.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2012)

loltoplists

all one needs is seohyun

in other groups...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yoona is my sugar mama. Girl is the 50 won of Kpop, she drops them won notes like a boss and drinks some bub like it's yo birthday.



We are not worthy!


----------



## Spica (Apr 13, 2012)

Hyo has a lot of haters because she's so overrated for being underrated. Sure she's cool, but her fans are all "We Hyohunnies are the only ones who can see her beauty and talent, EVEN THO NO ONE ELSE DOES!" Bah.

Jessica is pretty. Used to be prettier before (oh sweet mother of Run Devil Run), she's not aging well. 

As for Yoona, she's also pretty (her beauty is overrated tho) and in the words of Gyulmegamisama: "Well, you've never seen a pretty statue have you?"


----------



## Zach (Apr 13, 2012)

I used to think Yoona was overrated but when The Boys album came out she was gorgeous. Love her face, and she has a nice personality. 

Jessica is still Sexica


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2012)

The new YG girl grew up in Australia and Netherlands , only 17 though 



> YG also shared that Jenny Kim is fluent in Korean, English, and Japanese



That's pretty cool


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

That's a cute commercial.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 14, 2012)

> *Identity of YG Entertainment’s Mystery Girl Revealed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right... She's now my BIAS for the new YG group. And indeed, she better know Dutch. *sigh*, too bad she's not 20+ Years old... 

If you read the description, she will probably be the main dancer of the group. I really can't wait for their debut... pek


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Netizens creep me out.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 14, 2012)

So we have...

*New YG Girl group:*

Kim Eunbi (20)
Euna Kim (19) 
Jenny Kim (17) (?)



> [Update: There seems to be some confusion about whether Jenny Kim is from the Netherlands or Australia, as the Korean news sources have stated Netherlands, while some unconfirmed sources have stated Australia. Stay tuned for the confirmation.]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunny Hill is coming back this month yes!


----------



## Adachi (Apr 14, 2012)

Found some new songs to share:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9ro1KjkJMg&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]
^Well this one isn't new to you guys, but I just found it like an hour ago.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAJHhXfj0M[/YOUTUBE]

Last two are the ones I like most, especially the Jap one, love her voice.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7pjwh0RBuk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIY6eQbnKQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Apr 14, 2012)

Zach said:


> Every girl in SNSD is perfect Except Hyoyeon.





Zach said:


> She can dance that's it. Don't know how her personality is. Her looks are nothing compared to the others.







Hustler said:


> I'm amusing how smoothly they erased out Monday couple , I didn't even notice that there are barely any interactions anymore .


Yeah I also noticed. RM most certainly doesn't want any C-JeS CEO raaaage lol. They are in the same team again this coming episode though.


Naked said:


> To be honest, it seems like Kwangsoo and Suk Jin win more often than KJK.


Nah lol, Easy brothers are occasionally good with their plans and at times have luck on their side for missions, but so far I can only think of Kwangsoo's solo win from them. KJK definitely won more, Mong and Hyuk are at the top, respectively.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

> Sungyeol just ruined the fuck out of my list.



We always forget that he has the best variety sense out of all the rookies of his era, I honestly can't name one idol from 2010 who's funnier than him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 14, 2012)

There really isn't. It helps that its his natural personality, he isn't a try hard or attention seeking. The other notable variety idols that debuted the same year as him:

Kwanghee - too try hard & annoying
Min - forced & unnatural
Minah - attention seeking & desperate


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

RA the CNBlue lmt ed scans are out, try the Kang Minhyuk tag on tumblr, you'll like it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha that's cute.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha Jay Park is pretty awesome

Ear fun pics . Jungshin looks like a Yakuza boss .


----------



## Chloe (Apr 14, 2012)

BBCs got 3 different things trending for Block B's one year anniversary


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Creepy ava


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2012)

that is... not subtle at all


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2012)

oh god yes


----------



## Sabi (Apr 14, 2012)

This might be really old news but I was browsing and found this. Apparently 2NE1 and Will.I.Am are making a song together:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm gonna buy a laptop guys, which is the best company? Samsung, Compaq, Toshiba or HP?


----------



## Spica (Apr 14, 2012)

Macbook. 

Oh, the best? Not the prettiest? Kay.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm gonna buy a laptop guys, which is the best company? Samsung, Compaq, Toshiba or HP?



Depends on how much you're willing to spend and what you'll be using it for.

Also, macs are overpriced for what they are.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Alienware or Apple IMO


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 14, 2012)

+1 on Acer


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

> Alienware or Apple IMO



When I marry Yoona I'll get an Alienware, till then something cheaper

Acer sounds good. I refuse buy anything from HP and Toshiba anyway.


----------



## Spica (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, Acer is a-okay.  There was this really gorgeous one in the Heathrow Electronics store that looks like metal wood.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Back off  . Now that Hyosung gets fingered by Lizzy publicly , I need to find another sugar mama .

Yeh no point getting Alienware if you are not a gamer . Acer or Samsung is pretty good .


----------



## Spica (Apr 14, 2012)

In Macbook's defense. I've had it for six months and it's been amazing.  It's still as fast as a speeding bullet + the screen is like eyecandy (I paid extra for anti-glare). Also, finger flickering is the best. Like, ever.

/I had to buy Mac because it's the standard in art school.

My Mum and little sis wants new laptops but they don't do anything else than streaming and flash-gaming (and some homework) so I've been pushing them to get iPads instead. Opinions?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 14, 2012)

My HP is tragic, it's newer than the Acer I had and it fails all the time. It's used for school, I'm gonna save up and buy a Mac once I'm done with school


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

> Now that Hyosung gets fingered by Lizzy publicly , I need to find another sugar mama .



You still have Victoria

I've had two HP's and they were both annoying, my brothers Toshiba was lame but his Samsung is pretty good. My sister has an acer and that's pretty decent. Macbooks, eh I'm not hot on apple products. I'd love to buy Alienware though.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

You shouldn't buy a laptop for gaming anyway, unless you really want to play games at Starbucks or something.

Acer is okay. Their netbooks are horrendous though.
Lenovo is better for raw performance.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2012)

ew laptops

custom built pc master race


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Eh laptop gaming is not bad . My friend spent 4.5 k on an Alienware laptop  but it's ok since his previous laptop was bought 6 years ago .

Eh I have an HP desktop , it works fine but I heard the HP laptops are pretty shitty . No matter what Eno , don't go for Compaq laptops lol .



> You still have Victoria



She doesn't make enough


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> ew laptops
> 
> custom built pc master race



Agreed        . 




Hustler said:


> Eh laptop gaming is not bad . My friend spent 4.5 k on an Alienware laptop  but it's ok since his previous laptop was bought 6 years ago .



What I'm trying to say is you can get a desktop faster than that for half the price.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Naked said:


> You can get a desktop faster than that for half the price, is what I'm trying to say.



Yeh true that but once you get used to laptops , it's hard to go back to desktop lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2012)

Seiko said:


> Xbox > PC gaming



GO AWAY


Actually Monark told me he has an HP laptop and it's worked out pretty good for him gamewise.  But then again I play minecraft with him so i'm not sure the extent =P

however they're constantly on sale when i check slickdeals (though I'm not sure about how that translates overseas)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm moving towards Samsung now. 

I still love my PC, even if it decided to screw my 5 year Music collection, I don't hate it or anything, it's not like I dream that I take a hammer to it and tell it to kiss my ass or anything. Nope not at all

Minecraft is the Crysis 2 of PC gaming.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

My brothers laptop is Samsung , wasn't that expensive either . The specs are good and works completely fine .

Samsung is pretty good IMO . 

I lost all my movies/music/tv shows etc when my motherboard died , I never recovered


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

What about Dell?



> Xbox > PC gaming



With all of its 233 MHz GPU.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

Never had a Dell, but I know Alienware is a subsidiary of Dell.

Their laptops are pretty cheap though.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Dell XPS should be the most popular one out now I think 

Fail could probably help you out since he does some Computing stuff like every other Indian and knows a lot about these stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

So which laptops do you all have?

No wonder Fail knows so much about porn.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

This is mine.


----------



## Spica (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a Macbook Pro "15. It's drop-dead gorgeous. 


Mine has a grey rim instead of black. Dunno why but I guess it's because of the anti-glare screen.

I used to have a Dell. It died after a year. My mum also has a mini-laptop from Dell and it's so slow, even after a year, it's impossible to multitask. I was also very close to buying the Macbook-lookalike one (is that the XPS?)

And, laptop > desktop. Saves money. Is portable. I NEED portable.  Nothing beats a warm Mac on my tummy in bed.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

Spica said:


> Nothing beats a warm Mac on my tummy in bed.



You can get cancer like that.

Also, most netbooks are shit after a while.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a Compaq but I never use it , hate that piece of shit lol

Yours looks nice , Naked .

That didn't even come out right


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

> And, laptop > desktop. Saves money. Is portable. I NEED portable.  Nothing beats a warm Mac on my tummy in bed



No feeling like the freedom to fap in every room of the house.

Dell, HP, Compaq are out then.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually don't rule HP out , my friend said the laptops they are making now are pretty reliable .


----------



## Spica (Apr 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No feeling like the freedom to fap in every room of the house.
> 
> Dell, HP, Compaq are out then.



Dat freedom. 



Naked said:


> You can get cancer like that.
> 
> Also, most netbooks are shit after a while.



I can also get cancer from using my cellphone, brushing my teeth, drinking coffee, eating hamburger, practically anything these days.

From most people on campus, it just seems like Macbook lasts longer than other laptops. There's a girl in my course who is still using her four-five year old Macbook (the white one) and it's still faster than all the Dell's I've had after only a year.

And I've had three.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Yours looks nice , Naked .
> 
> That didn't even come out right


Haha, thanks. It does what I need it to do. 

I'm able to play SC2 no problem on my laptop.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

> Also, most netbooks are shit after a while



I'm not gonna get a netbook. They sound like Bom trying to breathe while singing when you open more than 2 windows, anyway I like a big screen.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm not gonna get a netbook. They sound like Bom trying to breathe while singing when you open more than 2 windows, anyway I like a big screen.



And you can't watch porn on a 9-inch screen, amirite?

My brother has a Macbook Pro and it works fine, but if you're a PC user, it takes a while to get adjusted to. Also, the only game that is Mac compatible is Minecraft.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

HP and I have a bad relationship. My Pavillion used to over heat like mad, esp in the summer when it would just shut off because it got dangerously hot.



> And you can't watch porn on a 9-inch screen, amirite?



Mine's 10 inch. Above average


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

> Haha, thanks. It does what I need it to do.
> 
> I'm able to play SC2 no problem on my laptop.



Mine is such a bitch and has mood swings . 

Runs San Andreas without any problems but can't play Dota on it 


> They sound like Bom trying to breathe while singing when you open more than 2 windows, anyway I like a big screen.



Watch what you're saying puta 

15' should be good right? you might aswell get a tv if you want anything bigger lol


----------



## Spica (Apr 14, 2012)

Naked, don't lie.




There's also Sims 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

> 15' should be good right? you might aswell get a tv if you want anything bigger lol



My last laptop was 17 inches lol, but it was too big and the screen drained all the power. Regardless I'm more about performance than smokes and mirrors and shiny gadgets. And I'm a poor asian guy so I can't get a Mac book, I'll probably get robbed in Bradford with one:S


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

Wait, so how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

?300-?400, I don't mind going higher for quality.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

> Mine's 17.3", I can't go back to smaller ones. :/



Noone likes a small one.


----------



## Spica (Apr 14, 2012)

Enno, don't you go to uni? Apple student discounts are awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Samsung 15' notebook is what my brother has , he got it for around 800$ here which means you'll be able to get it for like 500 in Europe?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

> Enno, don't you go to uni? Apple student discounts are awesome.



Selling my kidney is not an option though.

This is the time where I should let Kpop decide what I buy. C'mon Soshi which products are you selling? I don't need a water purifier and Seohyun's bed is Caras.


----------



## Spica (Apr 14, 2012)

They're Apple-whores, Enno, so you're back to square one.

But Soshi endorsed something from Dell. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSQwCK_8VSM[/YOUTUBE]

Also, did some research on the hazard of being a lazy laptop-user.

It is not dangerous to have a laptop on your tummy or lap unless it becomes so hot it can cause burns. Some rumours about wifi-radiation killing sperms in males and pregnant ladies should avoid it as well but no cancer, yay.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

Dell's series is good. i5 and 1TB of storage for all your pr0nz/music.  Average graphics card. ~458.8484 euros


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 14, 2012)

this is what i own, HP Probook 4221s. its pretty bad. my hard drive failed once & i replaced the interior fan before. there's no way i can unscrew it out for cleaning B(


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm so confused

I'm not gonna get a HP atleast. But thanks guys, Lenovo is looking good too.


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

You could always ask the Tech department.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 14, 2012)

Lenovo seems pretty good. most of the people at my school have either lenovo, hp or a macbook and lenovo seems way better than HP because most of us with faulty laptops own HP ones


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol it's AKP 

Some of the comments were like "Gota go eat dinner , come back and keep voting for Yunho oppa" . I'd be very surprised if Rain wins tbh , unless all the other fandoms mass votes against Yunho .

Jay Park should have won this shit easy


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

Yunho's not bad, but most of these guys just grind. If we're talking flair and originality then YG's dancers are pretty dope, but from idols Eunhyuk and Jay. And Junho's not bad either.....


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rihPJXoJnBQ[/YOUTUBE]

I'm bored.

Time to see how long I can last through this until I realize theres probably something awesome i can do.

edit: 48 seconds.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2012)

4minutes Dream Racer amuses me so much

the lyrics remind me of some jpop song

but the music makes me think of some 90s kid pop


----------



## Garudo (Apr 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fgjYUYHLOE&[/YOUTUBE]

I just love this remix...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Where the hell is my CSJH?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Garudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fgjYUYHLOE&[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I just love this remix...



Wow, I like this quite a bit more than the original.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

All bout the 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSuOWnXVKE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 15, 2012)

Minzy's hair looks crazy in that. Very Jap gothica lolita like.

But god I love Bom's hair colour. She just suits these outlandish colours.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

yes I can't wait for these fierce bitches to come back


----------



## Garudo (Apr 15, 2012)

'It Hurts (Apa)' is one of my, if not, favorite Music Video made by 2NE1. The emotions, The background, The clothes... Not to mention Dara pek And this remix just made it more awesome.


----------



## Spica (Apr 15, 2012)

EDIT:  At least he'll be on trial, but wtf gang rape? D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

I BOW TO SEOHYUN


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

FLAWLESS ;_______;

edit:


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

No one here today. D:


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Seohyun's poster is beautiful

We don't talk about Running Man anymore


----------



## Rice Queen (Apr 15, 2012)

I like Kpop but the whole guy raping his trainees and the cover up is disgusting. It's like they're trying to cover up sexual abuse in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

It happens a lot especially in the acting and modelling industry . Koreas law system is a weird case to me , someone goes to jail for gambling overseas and dodging military service but trainees being abused and harassed is not looked into deeply .



> 'It Hurts (Apa)' is one of my, if not, favorite Music Video made by 2NE1. The emotions, The background, The clothes... Not to mention Dara  And this remix just made it more awesome.



Qft


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

i've fallen pretty far behind on RM


----------



## Spica (Apr 15, 2012)

Rice Queen said:


> I like Kpop but the whole guy raping his trainees and the cover up is disgusting. It's like they're trying to cover up sexual abuse in Korea.



They do. A whole lot of models/actresses have committed suicide after what happened to them because they were just helpless. One even left a suicide note where she listed everyone who did something to her (rape, molestation etc) and it got shushed down quite quickly. I don't think the guy is arrested yet.

Search Nayoung if you want to ruin your day. Then search ALi, Nayoung. 


*Spoiler*: _To save time, in short_ 



Nayoung got brutally raped. ALi made a song about her and got criticized. Later she held a press conference where she told that she was a rape victim too and wanted to reach out for her and others like them. Still got criticized and had to apologize for everything. Like it was her fault she was raped and as a victim, should just shut up.  Korea, sometimes I hate you.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Korea, the land without Sexual harassment and Homosexuals.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

Thus we must kidnap them.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

FNC female trainee for a female dance group called A.O.A


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Cute , really cute

Looks a bit like Na Eun


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Minus the illuminati Na Eun eye.

Shinee beat Busker Busker even though the latter were top of Physical and Digital sales, lol.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

What illuminati eyes?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Apr 15, 2012)

Hustler said:


> What illuminati eyes?



Oh my god. D: The Asian alien "game girl" girl D:


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

I find Na Eun ...beautiful?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

She's pretty good looking.

But that Eunji smile.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Eunji is just perfection 

She should be on the same level as IU and Ailee . A-pink is not doing her justice as much as I like em .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Cube should have launched her as a solo singer. She would have made with the right song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> i've fallen pretty far behind on RM



me too. I haven't had time to check out the post-Big Bang eps, I want to watch the BoA ones.

Sooyoung to release an OST with Oolala Session (Superstar K3's Winners) fucking win.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

has kshownow stopped with all the malware shit?

that's the main reason i stopped i think


----------



## Naked (Apr 15, 2012)

I think so. I haven't had any malware alerts from Kshownow in a while now.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

We need another Idol King show in Thailand.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Cube should have launched her as a solo singer. She would have made with the right song.


She has the likability factor and the most popular member by a mile , stupid Cube!


Rain's Angel said:


> Sooyoung to release an OST with Oolala Session (Superstar K3's Winners) fucking win.



Awesome!!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

> Sooyoung to release an OST with Oolala Session



SM is pretty clever, esp since these guys will be bigger than Busker Busker.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

i wonder what role sooyoung will play then lol

i assume if they won that, they're awesome vocals D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

here's their only post-Superstar K tv appearance (I think);


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

oh my god

what is this magic coming from their mouths

edit OMG THEY'RE DOING NKOTB LOL


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

The leader had cancer, gastric I think. I haven't read anything about him leaving the group or anything, he was going through treatment while on the show though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

is leader guy the short one?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Last I read he was getting better . I think they're just waiting for him to completely recover . 

Speaking of good musicians excited for Sunny Hill and I want a Leessang comeback .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Here you go wouter:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH5cDSVt0lA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
Should have been their debut song.

Leessang won't release an album for another year, but yeah I want Sunny Hill back.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

Sunny Hill's coming back this week.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Why do they get pretty much zero promo though? I wouldn't have known if I didn't check the Inkigayo comeback video .

Sunny Hill's Jessica


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

Loen's not promoting them well tbh, it's a wonder how they ddi so well in the charts. They didn't release any MV teaser or anything and you know they def have the money.

song released on April 20th.

rumors of IU making a May comeback & filming MV in Italy but idk, it seems weird she'd comeback so fast when Sunny Hill is gonna promote


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

They do really well on charts though, probably a rushed release. Maybe now they have IU they don't care...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

Soshi r endorsing Yakult time to buy more of it.

companies move really fast to get them, Vita500 contract ended barely a Month ago.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

i have not heard of a yakult until today


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

I love Yakult lol

Sunny Hill's song is called "Is the white horse coming?" , interesting title


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

Nope we don't.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Yakult is good for you, so ofcourse USA doesn't sell it


----------



## Naked (Apr 15, 2012)

You can get Yakult at Asian supermarkets in the US. I've had it before.

Also, Yakult has a shitton of sugar.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Have you had Vegemite Cara??


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi noob. Pominit and Hyorin's back up dancers already had their comebacks.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hi noob. Hyuna and Hyorin's back up dancers already had their comebacks.



Lol fixed for you


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yakult is good for you, so ofcourse USA doesn't sell it



This is true



Naked said:


> You can get Yakult at Asian supermarkets in the US. I've had it before.
> 
> Also, Yakult has a shitton of sugar.



yeah i expected as much.  i know of an asian market closeby, guess i'll try to see if its there.  



Hustler said:


> Have you had Vegemite Cara??



nope


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

To be fair to Pominit, the rest of them are back up singers. Gayoon is too good to just be in the back.

My lastfm radio won't work


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> nope



Cuisine of Australia which Americans or every other nationality loves to hate


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Noone likes Vegemite Leo


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

Concentrated yeast extract


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Australians do , man up and have some on the toast


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Cara ever had one of these babies?

Custard Creams


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

um

i'm assuming those are filled with creme, so something similar

not specifically custard creme

either way i must reverse this

DO YOU GUYS HAVE OREOS!?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

Yakult is amazing, I wish it was sold in a bigger bottle or smth tho that shit is tiny.

Is Vegemite like nutella or smth?

Yes we have oreos cara


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Who doesn't have Oreos? 

Vegemite is really bitter , you def won't like it . It's an acquired taste .

Tim tams??


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

well the thing always says AMERICA'S FAVORITE COOKIE!

i'm thinking it's pandering to us now

never had tim tams


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> um
> 
> i'm assuming those are filled with creme, so something similar
> 
> ...




Lol do we have Oreos? Lol?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

Love Tim Tams.

The only thing Singapore has over others & every idol knows it: "CHILLI CRAB"


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

I like that you can take off the biscuit from an Oreo because I only eat the cream.

English stuff noone else eats or drinks??? Fish and Chips


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

Now I need to think of something i have that you guys don't.

Though here in America we just take everything from you guys


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Love Tim Tams.
> 
> The only thing Singapore has over others & every idol knows it: "CHILLI CRAB"



Singaporean noodles & Rojak!

Eno : We love our fish and chips


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I like that you can take off the biscuit from an Oreo because I only eat the cream.



That is how they say it over there eh? Biscuits on an Oreo. Interesting.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

Singapore steals everything from everywhere, Fish&Chips are pretty popular here enno


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

That's what I'm saying because I don't know what else to call it, the round brown cream block? 

What about Cheese and Onion Pastys?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

^costco has sold something like that in an appetizer box

the only things i can think of that you guys wouldn't have are things like cheesesteaks and lobster rolls, but those aren't exactly a brand haha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

Singaporean Noodles? Laksa i assume? Idek we have so much different food so I lose track of food names.

Ohyea Rojak! Funny thing is I don't really like most of out signature dishes cause they're mainly spicy and I don't handle that well


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

OH OH OH OH 

DO YOU GUYS HAVE KOOL AID?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> OH OH OH OH
> 
> DO YOU GUYS HAVE KOOL AID?



LAWLS!

/10char


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I saw a Kool Aid bottle once but it's not widely sold in the UK.

What about some awesome Irn Bru?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

we don't here in Singapore I think

Im gonna be late for my first day of school at the rate my bus is moving


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

wait LMJ where are you 

IF YOU'RE IN CANADA THAT DOESN'T COUNT!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha I know something none of you have ever heard of, Spotted Dick


----------



## Chloe (Apr 15, 2012)

Timtams are amazing.
I can't stand vegemite tho.

Spotted Dick is pudding.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

We don't have Kool aid 

But we do have some racist shit though


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> wait LMJ where are you
> 
> IF YOU'RE IN CANADA THAT DOESN'T COUNT!



Nope! Down in the Peach State. :byakuya


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Hustler said:


> We don't have Kool aid
> 
> But we do have some racist shit though



WOW,, didn't know that existed. Wtf. Does that word mean something else in another language?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Not really a chocolate lover but I don't like Timtams much, my chocolate needs are met by Kit Kat or Kindersurprise.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

oh and cool georgia

Savannah is nice


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeh not really a big fan of Chocolate either but Ferrero rochers and Milky bars , yes please


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Milky bars are really nice but they're too sweet.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

Damn all the good groups coming back when I start school, Sunny Hill & BAP

ofc, make k-pop boring as hell for my holidays B(


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

BAP is coming back? Yay.


I don't know why I'm posting them but lol


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

I miss the Hallyu days.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

oh god lol 

btw anyone have BEG discography?

Looking for the albums Leave Ms. Kim and Your Story (Repackage)


----------



## Adachi (Apr 15, 2012)

DAMN!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Big dick's halfway inn 

I'm gona put an end to this food argument by saying we have Kangaroo meat but I don't really like it since it's so bloody and irony


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Leo you ate Kangaroo Jack

We have rabbit meat here, I've never had it but I was served it once, all I kept think was poor Bugs

BAP is back next week, that's quick, no teasers nothing. Is everyone running scared of someone?


Seriously who thought this was a good idea?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

you've had kangaroo? i couldn't imagine that being good

weirdest things i've had are Bison and alligator


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Not to mean this in a disrespectful way, but Koreans eat some of the craziest animals, or parts of animals.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 15, 2012)

Rabit meat isn't that good.
When I had it it was kinda tough and stringy.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

I've had emu , kangaroo , rabbit and deer .Kangaroo is nice you like chewy red meat . 

Iu next month , B.A.P and Sunny Hill next week . Things are looking great . 

I wonder what Big Bang is planning with their new secret MV .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

The strangest things I've eaten is Camel (very sweet and chewy), Sheep guts (horrible) and Pigeon (yuck).



> Big Bang is planning with their new secret MV .



People are saying it's gonna be Lollipop type song with YG's new girl group. Which if true then fuck yeah.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> People are saying it's gonna be Lollipop type song with YG's new girl group. Which if true then fuck yeah.



As much as I want it , Yg apparently confirmed it's not the case but I hope they're just trolling .


----------



## Chloe (Apr 15, 2012)

I've had tripe, chicken hearts and kangaroo.
I have a tendency to not ask my av? what meat is actually being cooked


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

..........damn you guys are too exotic for me. Ill stick to my Chicken/Beef/Pork. Plzkthx.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

Junsu solo too. 

Guys did you hear about Eunjung getting robbed? She was apparently carrying 30,000 euros in cash because she's the manager now and left the bag hanging on a chair in Italy and it got taken. Talk about publicity stunt.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Can you even fit 30 k inside a bag?? lol


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 15, 2012)

wow I can't believe I missed out on the food/yakult topic 

anyways, only Canadian I can think of right now for some reason is poutine. And Nudey, it may not be a food persay, but if there's one thing I really wish the US exported in terms of food, it'd be the cheesecake factory


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

I have no idea but wtf, if you have that much money you don't just leave it lying around. I smell shit because the articles all ended with CCM's new girl group filming some useless MV in Italy.

The only US export I don't like would probably be Starbucks.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Plus why wouldn't they use credit cards?? it all sounds like such bs to me

Wow..Fantastic baby activity


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> wow I can't believe I missed out on the food/yakult topic
> 
> anyways, only Canadian I can think of right now for some reason is poutine. And Nudey, it may not be a food persay,* but if there's one thing I really wish the US exported in terms of food, it'd be the cheesecake factory *



i wish they exported that to my house

avacado eggrolls are the shit


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Her voice is really unique and annoying but it gets stuck in your head . I wana stan her.

Euna Kim - Yg trainee

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvM6catq6Ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2012)

I fucking love cheescake, if I could marry it I would and have Cheescake babies.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 15, 2012)

^ I like her singing better.

Speaking of trainees.
This chick is debuting in Block B's sister group Evol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOPmqwrNFPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2012)

Go to a Cheesecake Factory if you're ever here then.  It's like it sounds- but it has a huge ass menu that you can pick tons of food from, so you can get anything from familiar to strange, and for desert theres like 40 different cheesecake options on the menu.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Ikje said:


> ^ I like her singing better.
> 
> Speaking of trainees.
> This chick is debuting in Block B's sister group Evol.
> ...



I like her rapping better in the video I posted but she sang better in the other video . 

She seems to have the variety sense of Daesung and charisma of G-d , I have high hopes .

She's pretty good but isn't BNS taking a risk debuting a new group ?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> oh god lol
> 
> btw anyone have BEG discography?
> 
> Looking for the albums Leave Ms. Kim and Your Story (Repackage)



i'll have some links for you later, in school now E_E

well Enno, they were filming the MV at midnight (Himchan tweeted) so we'll get some teasers this week.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 15, 2012)

BNS have two groups ready.
A girl group and a guy group.

It's really stupid on BNS's behalf.
The girls in Evol are all really cute tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2012)

I think new companies are dumb to rush debut artists/groups especially if their current ones aren't popular at all.

I mean it worked for Cube but it doesn't mean it'll work for everyone


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2012)

Not a fan of companies that debut millions of groups hoping to hit jackpot with one when they can't even manage the one with the most potential . 

Block B may be controversial but they have their fair share of fans , debuting 2 new groups will just push them down the drain .


----------



## Chloe (Apr 15, 2012)

Block B are lucky their fans are loyal as fuck.
They're gonna have to fuck up majorly to lose BBCs.

BNS also have Miss S or are they with another company?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Btw, since I am on my Hallyu 2004'ish Kim Sam Soon / Goong era mood right now. Can some of you link me some PV's of some other female grps that had songs like

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSuOWnXVKE8[/YOUTUBE]

cuz I am sucker for those types of songs. Where I can actually hear them sing and they all have their solos in the song. I need soft music like that. Someone hook me up. Please!


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

^LOL

Now I realise why I am so put off by Eunhyuk and Leeteuk. Not because of their personalities or faces but the Justin Bieber bowl is gross on old men.

Dang it, missed the Yakult-talk.  Oh well, this is my only contribution: "LOL SO FOBBY"

I've never had exotic meat. They were selling stuff like ostrich meat and eggs in Borough Market, but I didn't buy it. 

Taro is the best snack ever.  Korean seaweed flavour is DE-LISH.



Dropping chocolate and chips because they make me break out


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

The trick is to find other sweet things to eat! 

But no dry fruit. Too much sugar.  Carrot dipped in Philadelphia Herb and Garlic /o/


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

Ohright, you're a tank.

Full fat ice cream, then. :ho Dark chocolate is good for you as well, I heard.

Asian mothers who think you are fat no matter what you do.  She poked my collarbone the other day and told me to gain fat, I'm practically a skeleton, only for the next day she told me to take a stroll because of my big fat butt.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

Korea really loves Hyorin.


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

Weird fat deposits.  You mean boobies? 

Yes I am a girl, a halfie. I'm thinner than average but not as much as idols. Doctor says I have a high metabolism, so I'm hungry all the time  If I'm gonna eat a lot at least I should eat healthy.


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

Unless shaking my leg when sitting in front of the laptop counts as an activity, then I'm not what you'd call "active".

It's not really the fat I'm worried about. I'm trying to eat nutritious food that will improve my hair and skin, psh ass and hips. I used to be a lot worse, with hair falling off all over the place, bad posture and angry pizza face. Now I'm almost clear and loads of baby hair is growing. 

Lion-mane, I welcome you in 2013.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

I hate exercise, running 3 times a week is like torture but I do it because I like my ass to stay firm.


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

Enno, I need to take a fifteen minute break after jogging for five. 

Deputy, when did you decide to buff up? How long did it take for there to be a noticeable difference? I see loads of guys around here who I can't imagine getting muscles in the nearest future. 

On a scale from G-Dragon to Daesung, how buff are you?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

You need discipline and dedication, like in everything. I can't say much because I only do pushups/pull ups and running but really if you are strict and smart with your exercise you should see a difference in a month.

Genetics are key though, weirdly my older brother has great genetics, low body fat percentage and will exercise once a week and is really fucking well built. Me on the other hand not great. I might be adopted


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

My mother is actually shipping me off to Thailand for the entire summer. Staying with my aunt for three months to exercise, weekly sessions at dermatologist,  get some sun and "become healthy" because she's sick of me being on the laptop and drawing.  Someone should tell her what I'm doing at Illustration. 

I'll do some process pictures then!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

The only exercise he does is the odd football game. I think my problem is a lack of weights and a really high carb diet. I eat nothing but carbs, I should eat more meat, fish and eggs and less bowls of cheerios.

Spica England can be a negative, everytime I go to Asia for a month I come back looking great, healthier skin/hair especially.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Btw, since I am on my Hallyu 2004'ish Kim Sam Soon / Goong era mood right now. Can some of you link me some PV's of some other female grps that had songs like
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSuOWnXVKE8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> cuz I am sucker for those types of songs. Where I can actually hear them sing and they all have their solos in the song. I need soft music like that. Someone hook me up. Please!



r&b/ballad like songs? a bit of rap in these few.

your best bet would be Brown Eyed Girls. this song is more Ga-in biased but this is the most recent release by them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

i've moved from white bread and rice to wholemeal bread & brown rice, i've heard that that's better for you and helps with dieting? I hope I'm doing something right

been exercising more lately, wanna shed a bit of weight.


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

Enno: I agree but Cornwall is quite nice tho. I would probably be healthier if I went outside more often.  

I eat loads of white bread ._________. Nice egg and toast in the morning. Used to only have wholemeal but when I moved here, it was difficult to find anything than soft, white bread. I try to be less guilty by buying this brand. People (and a dietist I read somewhere) say it's the healthiest of the white breads.



Two slices are apparently 50% of your recommended calcium intake.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

Exercise talk , love my metabolism

White bread is the shiznit

 Most amusing thing I've seen all week


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Exercise talk , love my metabolism
> 
> White bread is the shiznit
> 
> Most amusing thing I've seen all week


         .


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't even know who that is


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

Either of them I mean


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

oops quadruple post


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

Right is Lessang's Gary and left is some random North Korean soldier


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

> i've moved from white bread and rice to wholemeal bread & brown rice, i've heard that that's better for you and helps with dieting? I hope I'm doing something right
> 
> been exercising more lately, wanna shed a bit of weight.



White Bread is evil, I eat nothing but white bread, cereals, pasta and rice and then complain about my diet being badXD

Gary's long lost twin


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh shit he from leessang? *goes back and watches leessang MVs*

lolz that tag "5ever" xD

How do tags even work, can anyone just put a tag on?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)

mods can, i can do only 2 outside my own section however


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

Cara I love you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

oh prah shi dae


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

Oprah is such a diva. Herself times nine in one spread in own magazine haha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

ikr work it





> Though it’s only been a week since, the boys are being acknowledged for their live performances, refined talent, and good looks. Some believe they are the best rookies to debut this year.



   no.


----------



## JJ (Apr 16, 2012)

I am dying of laughter.


----------



## Spica (Apr 16, 2012)

Rain's Angel: That's it, the biggest bullshit AKP pulls out from their twin-cheeks.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

JediJaina said:


> I am dying of laughter.



  **

Just saw the tags , i'd rather Herchan than Kikwang


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

JediJaina said:


> I am dying of laughter.




Fuck me

I'm pretty sure all the rookies were no 1 on Tower records daily chart,  seriously AKP go away.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see the dance for that.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

I think Ren's facial structure is kinda like Chucky's lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)

Ren confirmed for Nu'est bias.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

Baekho you put ho over bro, even when bro bribed you with food


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

they're all scared of Ren, he beat them all at arm wrestling


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow Kim Gura was forced to retire after someone brought up his 10 year old comments.



> “Some 80 prostitutes are fighting for their rights against the police. They’re sitting on a chartered bus heading to the National Human Rights Commission to file a complaint. This is probably the first time that prostitutes got on a chartered bus since the comfort women (did during World War II). I’m sure the bus driver got an erection, too.”



The comments are pretty horrid, esp since the Comfort women issue is pretty volatile but I feel bad for him.

RA Sistar beat Busker Busker on instiz, they'll probably get back to no 1 but Korea really does have it hard for Hyorin. Immortal Song can really make people pretty popular, time to get Hara on to the show.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> they're all scared of Ren, he beat them all at arm wrestling



holy shit are you serious? 

I've only watched the first episode of that shaping a star thing (can't remember the exact name)

at first i just found him pretty, now i'm starting to find him awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1RyXZH133Q[/YOUTUBE]

I do think they might be afraid of Ren, mostly because I imagine he threatens to set fire to their hair, which for idols is like their lifeXD


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

Kim Gura is really an asshole , everything that comes out of his mouth is vile . He needs to just use that temporary retirement time to reflect and learn how to filter things that comes out of his mouth .

But at the same time bringing a 10 year old comment back, oh Korean netizens 

I hope Sunny Hill takes over the charts next week


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

As you know I don't like him, he's creepy, misogynistic and an ass but yeah a 10 year old comment is kinda abit silly.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBOAJhnG2Hc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

ia. why didn't he get called out on it 10 years ago? i think he needs to take a seat tho, there's a difference between being mean and offensive.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

Everyone postpone your comebacks!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

well May has IU (which has been confirmed by Instiz and it's slated for the 10th).

poor ukiss, never going to get out of irrelevancy


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)

Ren has a cute voice.  He's insanely weak on stage though, lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh god no more creepy MV's from JYP.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

Ren's singing parts are always when he has to stand on a chair or jump  he's bound not to sound good.

he's an alright sub-vocal.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

He's really only there to mind fuck everyone though.

Popular Boy groups have trouble in the charts as it is, Ukiss is pretty low on that front. Is any member even remotely popular in Korea? Even ZE:A have Kwanghee and now Siwan.

Random fact:

Kwang Hee is in the Guinness World Records for the most shirts worn at one time, the number is 252.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

He is gona be on running man too , can't handle all these JYP



Waiting for Tumblr wars , Exotics are pretty cocky aren't they?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

EXO fangirls need to leave it, ELF have earned their crayness, these noobs should stop dissing Shinee and Suju.

I do like Exotics as a name but none of them are exotic in the slightest, they need Gyuri, Jieun or Ailee in the group to be called that.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2012)

Knowing SM , Exotics won't be their fan name lol . Watch them royally screw the fans over .

You forgot Fei who is the most exotic out of them all

Why is this girl so amazing?? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeBLALY9xQU#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

Nuest seem really down to earth though you can never tell, Baekho seems really nice. 3 hours of sleep, the sad life of Idols promoting. I don't understand how they survive it.

How can such a voice come from someone so thin

Damn she's amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't judge me


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)

Baekho is adorable, definitely has that look (/eye smile) that makes you feel happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

Aren't Suju releasing a new single. 

Wouter who are your female bias?

Here's some Xiumin for you:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

BAP:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2012)

So you like a mix of dance and vocals. It's nice to see a girl idol laugh like that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)

wait wat, sunny hill are getting another female member?

I'm assuming it's a rumor, because I doubt they would do this so close to comeback.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEskySanIH0[/YOUTUBE]

this made me go from meh to omgminzy<3


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> wait wat, sunny hill are getting another female member?
> 
> I'm assuming it's a rumor, because I doubt they would do this so close to comeback.



I don't know, I'm guessing that it is a rumor.  One that is possibly based off of a mistranslation, someone who reads Korean apparently says that none of the articles talking about the group's comeback mention a new member but I'm not sure if I am willing to trust him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2012)

Sunny Hill new member is a rumor and seems unlikely, if it were true it'd be in the Inkigayo teaser anyway (which seems to be an MV snippet)


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I think Ren's facial structure is kinda like Chucky's lol


       .


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

On a different note, I realised yesterday that I have subconsciously picked up the walking style, facial expression, and attitude as Ren when he first appears in the Face MV.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Knowing SM , Exotics won't be their fan name lol . Watch them royally screw the fans over .
> 
> You forgot Fei who is the most exotic out of them all
> 
> Why is this girl so amazing??


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2012)

^ All YG on air stages are so ridiculously good . It's way better than any music shows IMO .

Who is this?? And I thought Seobb had really puffy eyes 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3oOxseUXqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

TAO from EXO M, the ninja guy.

Bolero is okay, I like this more:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4A468sNTU[/YOUTUBE]
Probably my favourite SM ballad ever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60fpZgy0p-[/YOUTUBE]
Prob my most favourite Korean ballad ever.

The best ballads are made by Lee Seung Chul, Park Hyo Shin, Kim Bum Soo (I miss you being one of the most popular one) and baek Ji Young so listen to their stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

Fantastic Baby live was fucking great, a live band always makes things better. 

Oh and Suzy's apparently the biggest idol around in Kpop now, she's recently been in a really big film and has gotten rave reviews, she's become a sort of It girl.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 17, 2012)

2 of the DSP boyz teaser.
I don't know what to say 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYHm33sW1J8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nkv089WwOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

DSP sucks, but they'll have great music.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

Wouter stop it, your bias list can't handle it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

Apparently their rumored name is Big Dipper


----------



## Chloe (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh dear god.
Why DSP why?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Ikje said:


> 2 of the DSP boyz teaser.
> I don't know what to say





Those sure are pretty bad teasers.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently their rumored name is Big Dipper



Make it happen DSP!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 17, 2012)

its time of the year! April 18th!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> ^ All YG on air stages are so ridiculously good . It's way better than any music shows IMO .
> 
> Who is this?? And I thought Seobb had really puffy eyes



oh jeez

now i know why i've been starting to like tao


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

Tao looks like a mix between an elf and a Hobbit.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2012)

He looks possessed to me 

Did my gif work Ennoea?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

I spent 2 hours staring at it.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh good thought it wouldn't work

TOP's song plagiarized 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUYpPJEm35Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2012)

still a terrible song in spanish


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

Ikr, that song is so bad


----------



## Spica (Apr 17, 2012)

Did Tao really say that? I think he looks like a younger, male Gyuri with no makeup + panda eyes in that gif.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

> SISTAR‘s lead vocal Hyorin opened up about the kind of kiss she desires. *Hyorin began to say, “I don’t really enjoy the romantic kind of atmosphere.”*
> 
> *“More than creating the right moment for a kiss, I would like someone to take the lead and passionately kiss me,” she admitted*.
> 
> ...



Hyorin likes it rough, you all heard it here first.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2012)

he's a puffy eyed maknae who likes cake


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

You eat Cake. You Die.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Oh good thought it wouldn't work
> 
> TOP's song plagiarized
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUYpPJEm35Y[/YOUTUBE]



That's so wrong... On the other hand: GD > Maroon 5 > This Love, or was that approved by all party's? 

Either way, I don't think YG isn't even going to bother to take actions...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 17, 2012)

so half the members will have crazy hair colors & half will have black?



fuckyeah maknae line


----------



## Garudo (Apr 18, 2012)

Why aren't Exo-K promoting Two Moons? Much better song of them imho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Moons is boring.

Machine is the best track it's really tight. Especially M's version


----------



## Garudo (Apr 18, 2012)

Machine is also good, but I still prefer Two Moons... But I do prefer both over Mama and History... 

Can't wait for BAP... Best rookie group atm imo.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 18, 2012)

Just been catching up on IY2 and yeah, Im going to miss Woori...


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2012)

Random, but I believe I am falling in love with Hyorin and Ailee.

Also, any indie recommendations, guys?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

Depends on what you want Adachi, I can hook you up with any thing from any genre indie wise. I sound like a drug dealer

Zelo is shown, Spica won't be long.


----------



## Spica (Apr 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Zelo is shown, Spica won't be long.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

@Adachi, this year I'd recommend Nell's Slip away, Pony's Little apartment and Busker Busker, all of them being the best indie albums this year,  Pony's mini was really good so really try to find that. For older ones try some of these:

Loveholic- Dramatic and Cinematic 

It's a compilation CD of the bands songs and it's got 25 of their best tracks, this is one of the best Korean pop rock albums out there, it's a beautiful album.

Broccoli You Too: Universal Song 

Popular group, idk if you'll like it but I love this album.

10 CM: I love these guys, listen to them. They have kazoo's in their songs, I mean that alone sold these guys for me.

Mate: Vol 1 Be Mate

Lol Gendry as in the guy from Game of Thrones.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

Girls Day, song the fuck was that>_>

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An6Xi6VCkYk[/YOUTUBE]
WTF is that horse guy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

Apparently this song is to ridicule the concept that every girl needs to wait the prince charming? Something along those lines


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

They were playing Cherry blossom at the net cafe , that song seriously wont leave my head lol 

I'm really disappointed with Girls day even though I shouldn't have expected much . 

Fantastic baby is still on the charts , song is gona turn out to be a digital monster .

The guy n Sunny Hills teaser  , it's just a mask right??

Gendry as in bastard Gendry?


----------



## Garudo (Apr 18, 2012)

*Ahem* Excuse me... probably a stupid question, but what's here name (I'm really bad with names)


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Hyori 

Never seen Family Outing?


----------



## Garudo (Apr 18, 2012)

I almost never watch Korean Drama/Variety shows, but I really need to start doing that probably. 

I do have seen some Korean Movies though...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh lol there are barely any good variety shows on at the moment anyway but Family outing and Running man are a must watch if you are planning to get into variety shows .

This is amazing and the guy who starts off the song has an incredible voice , i'm in love

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7UEoE7VzNc#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2012)

...                 ,


----------



## Garudo (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw the first couple of episodes of IY2, but I don't have much time during workdays. Maybe I should plan things in the weekend.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

Garudo said:


> I saw the first couple of episodes of IY2, but I don't have much time during workdays.



IY2 is probably one of the most boring shows you'll ever watch 

I see you lurking Eno , have you seen this??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GqqjVXhfMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Garudo (Apr 18, 2012)

Hustler said:


> IY2 is probably one of the most boring shows you'll ever watch




I did it mostly because Amber and Sunny were part of it...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

Garudo said:


> I did it mostly because Amber and Sunny were part of it...



Oh you Amber stans

Watch IY season 1 if you want entertaining sunny with Hyomin as a sidekick lover to boot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

IY2 is dreadful. I tried so hard to like it too.

but ia with hust, no good varieties on rn except RM since 1n2d is on hold & infinity challenge has not aired a new ep since like 2011 or smth.

you could try Birth of a Family, I liked that one because idols + puppies are adorable to watch


----------



## Spica (Apr 18, 2012)

Garudo said:


> I almost never watch Korean Drama/Variety shows, but I really need to start doing that probably.
> 
> I do have seen some Korean Movies though...



You don't need to. Once you've seen one you've seen them all.  It's always the peppy girl who wins the affections of a jerky CEO prince after she's fended off his bitchy mother and her bitchy love rival and nice CEO prince/2nd loveinterest to forever live a nice rich life with a verbally abusive and territorial 21st century patriarch.

I only liked Coffe Prince. In only those epies the jerky CEO prince thought she was a boy and that he was gay.  

That doesn't mean I like You're Beautiful which was just horrible and gave birth to the menace that is narcissist ugly fashionisto Jang Geun Suk.

I want gay Koreans people, chop-chop.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

You should watch Soulmate, Kim Sam Soon, Bad Family, Que Sera Sera, Last Scandal of my life and City Hunter. The Cheabol dramas are pretty horrid. And Coffee Prince has the best soundtrack ever in a Korean drama.  The only thing worse that CEO douche dramas are the stupid Orphan is a long lost son of a CEO.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

you guys should give Shut Up Flower Boy Band a try. None of the cliche shit in that one + it's like 20mins shorter than your regular Korean drama.

Coffee Prince was amazing though, I loved Goong & My Name is Kim Sam Soon as well despite them having the usual cliche roles.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

I love Goong too, but she doesn't like rich douche guys.

Kim Sam Soon isn't really cliche, it has become now but it's more realistic than the new noona dramas. A woman who is selfish and tells the girl who had cancer to suck on it, gotta love Sam Soon


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah i saw jongup and thought he looked like gendry haha


 what is this from?


----------



## Spica (Apr 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I love Goong too, but she doesn't like rich douche guys.
> 
> Kim Sam Soon isn't really cliche, it has become now but it's more realistic than the new noona dramas. A woman who is selfish and tells the girl who had cancer to suck on it, gotta love Sam Soon



Looked it up and it got Daniel Henney as a doctor. *swoon* 

I'mma bet he's not a love interest who she ends up with. They never end up with the tall Korean-American handsome man. Always the douchey chaebol flower boy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

he's not the main girl's love interest anyway 

speaking of which, Daniel Henney is here for Men's Fashion Week 2012 in Singapore.


----------



## Spica (Apr 18, 2012)

Daniel Henney is my most favourite Korean guy. He is tall, knows English, has a rippled body (not big and not too thin), not a flower boy and does not dress like a tomboy woman.







Only flaw is that he seemed to genuinely like his porno-stache.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

Isn't he a halfie?? not that surprising he doesn't fit into the typical Korean mold


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah he's a halfie I think, idt he's fluent in korean iirc because his lines are mostly english for his dramas. all his lines are in english for kim sam soon

enno:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

Henney is a terrible actor though Spica.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

Yuri, Nicole, CL, Kahi, Sunye unit singing Warrior. Give it to me Korea.

I'm obsessed.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

I keep thinking something like Warrior would be great for a girl group to debut with.


----------



## Spica (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, he's a halfie. 

Same reason I also like Maggie Q and Kristin Kreuk a lot despite their non-Oscar quality acting (Kreuk should've reprised her role as Snow White in The Huntsman-film, then the Queen's jealousy would've been believable). 


So happy she's successful in Hollywood. I think Henney is trying to break in but he's not as lucky. And yeah, he's not fluent in Korean but he's like Nichkhun: too goodlooking for flaws to be a problem.

Did ya know they used to date? 

Rather him with kick-ass halfie amazone Q than miniature aegyo princesses. 

Even though I'm a halfie myself, I don't like all halfies.  Like Olivia Munn.



Ennoea said:


> Henney is a terrible actor though Spica.



Whatever, I'm a Korea-fan, so I'm superficial. Looks > talents.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

Kristin Kreuk should have dropped Smallville early on and just gone in to films, she had enough charm to get somewhere. I'm not sure if this is correct but I don't think she liked Hollywood or acting that much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

Taenyhyun subunit CONFIRMED, May 2nd RELEASE


----------



## Spica (Apr 18, 2012)

^THAT'S MAHOGANY. I'm gonna be pissed if they really are sticking to this concept and making a cutiepop autotone song when they have the three best voices in SNSD.




Ennoea said:


> Kristin Kreuk should have dropped Smallville early on and just gone in to films, she had enough charm to get somewhere. I'm not sure if this is correct but I don't think she liked Hollywood or acting that much.



She doesn't, from what I've read she lives a pretty humble life in Vancouver which is why she doesn't get much jobs. Smallville really did Mary Sue her up so much she was as over-exposed as Kai.

Her Lana-staple was so powerful she tried to break away with a horrendously awful high school skank role in Eurotrip.  I liked her superheroine-form late in Smallville tho ._____. 

And now she's back with a strange scifi that includes a giant rubber duck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr_4JY5Yiis[/YOUTUBE]
And man, she's almost 30.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh god are they trying to do an Orange Caramel?

Is Tiffany in this unit because I can't recognise her here, Seobbu looks great.

Is this even real? I just don't SM is creative enough to do a concept like this, I mean just look at everything they've ever done.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

yes pink hair should be fany. and apparently taeng & seo are riding her neck

I hope not, if they were trying to do an OC it's pm like the wrong members? Taeng & Seo hate the cute concept so fucking much and it really shows in the live perfs of Oh.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 18, 2012)

I was always disappointed when Kristin Kreuk wasnt on an episode of Smallville. She was 75% the reason why I watched it. Though even she couldnt hold me past 4th season. 

She was kinky-freaky in Eurotrip though. 

So Twinkle is the sub-unit huh? Wonder what type of songs they will sing...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

"Oppa Oppa will you be the iced bun in my hot fudge. You're sweet like candy and I want to lick lick lick lick lick, oppa lick lick lick lick"

The girl in the pink looked like Jess so I couldn't tell, I'll probably love it, as long as it's nothing like Hoi Hoi.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

Seob looks strangely beautiful but not what I was expecting at all 

 I love Euro trip


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

Remember The Boys' concept photo? Song is probably not even gonna have any link to the concept photos


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2012)

So it's “Taetiseo“ after all!
interesting concept!!..need song leak now ahha


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

True that , I dunno why SM bothers releasing concept pictures . Dear god they're actually gona be called "TaeTiSeo" ? that's bloody creative


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

In B4 RA going SQUEEEE.

TaeTiSeo, no that's just poor. We should call them Tres Sorores


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol someone suggested Tas[e]ty , would be an interesting name .

Ah they're trying to bring back Monday couple again , I wonder if Jihyo is still with her CEO .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2012)

Daehyun omfg why are you so fucking hot


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

His hairstyle is pretty good.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

The guy on the white horse in Sunny hill's teaser is apparently a parody of this guy , pretty hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

Is he about to debut in Japan, what with the Ghost face makeup


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2012)

He's some Vietnamese singer who is also known as Asian prince .

Take that JGS


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 18, 2012)

Just wanted to come and say that Kristen Kreuk graduated from my high school. Apparently it's like our only claim to fame cuz that's always the only thing mentioned whenever new Grade 8's are being introduced to the school 

Also Jongup and Daehyun lookin' fiiiine. Damn, last promotion cycle I was just all over Jongup but from the photos so far idk, Daehyun's getting up there.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Did she get good grades?...She is part asian...


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 18, 2012)

lmao I wouldn't know, she graduated long before I came, though apparently my Law teacher who's also a drama teacher taught her.

And my school is majority asian anyways so tbh, she might've actually been considered an underachiever depending which crowd she hung out with


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Haha fair enough.



Rain's Angel said:


> Taenyhyun subunit CONFIRMED, May 2nd RELEASE





I wonder if they'll have any rapping...

Though I wonder who the other Soshi sub-units will be since they would need to have a distinct difference to this one.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2012)

unit involves seohyun

i now stan this

even though what the shit is sm doing

i don't mind the name taetiseo, it's obviously directed towards fans   could be named something totally strange in english like Yellow Toffee


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 18, 2012)

Fantaeyseo would  roll off the tongue better though.

Waiting for YoonYulSic as drama sub-unit. Album entitled, *"Kiss". *


----------



## Spica (Apr 19, 2012)

And SunSooHyo as variety sub-unit?


----------



## Garudo (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello Venus: Rhyme
So pretty ...


----------



## Spica (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh yeah btw, I dreamt I became a Kpop-manager. I got Kahi to sing It's Ok Even Though It Hurts while eating cup noodles and Raina to go solo from Orange Caramel. Then Boram and Qri wanted to break out from T-ara and form a unit together, but I focused all my attention at grooming Soyeon into the next Celine Dion.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 19, 2012)

Spica said:


> And SunSooHyo as variety sub-unit?



Probably, the three have worked on IY variety, but what should their album image/concept be...? 

*Edit: *So do people think TaeNySeo MCing Music Bank was purposely done to get a gauge for how fans would react to them three together in prep for their sub unit.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

Wtf is that dream

Hello Venus girls look really pretty.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 19, 2012)

Old man JYP is having a comeback apparently.

Your oppars are irrelevant.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBY-RiDkSkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riohrf3ZnuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

Is Exo doing as well as the articles are claiming??

I know they're doing pretty well physically but that's pretty every SM group


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

EXO M is doing well but K isn't. They're not doing that well physically either, though for a debut group they already have an army of deluded stans.


----------



## Spica (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, they HAVE reached 1mill/2mill on each of their MVs. But I haven't seen them win anything. There was also no All-Kill articles (which, if an SM group have done so, would've been all over Omona and AKP).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol they aren't. From what I know m outsold k in Korea apparently 

Digitally absolute flops. Never seen them in the top 50

Views on YouTube don't matter. Secret have one of the lowest views for a top tier group but they still had 2 of the biggest hits last year


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

Spamming F5 isn't much. All kill, Big Bang can just about get a perfect all kill let alone nugu debut groups.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 19, 2012)

New B.A.P teaser.
The 'run in run in" part reminds me of the Black Eyed Peas

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_ME8aYZWkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

Out 2PMing 2PM


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 19, 2012)

2012's best male rookies tbh!!!

Zelo looks fucking awesome in pink hair, TS ONLY COMPANY THAT KNOWS HOW TO WORK WITH EXTREME COLORS WELL


----------



## Chloe (Apr 19, 2012)

E-sens of Supreme Team to do year and a half in jail for marijuana use.

Fucking bull shit /mad


----------



## Spica (Apr 19, 2012)

Ikje said:


> E-sens of Supreme Team to do year and a half in jail for marijuana use.
> 
> Fucking bull shit /mad



A year and a half in jail for marijuana and certain CEOs don't even get community service for rape, harassment and modern slavery.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 19, 2012)

Eunji is actually the best [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD89cvudwMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG3QZHMkyPg[/YOUTUBE]I quite like the video but don't like the song lol


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 19, 2012)

Ikje said:


> New B.A.P teaser.
> The 'run in run in" part reminds me of the Black Eyed Peas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_ME8aYZWkQ[/YOUTUBE]



Zelo has pink hair? 
surprisingly he can pull it off well. I like this better than his previous style


----------



## Garudo (Apr 19, 2012)

B.A.P. 

The 'Running, Running, Running' is from a BEP song though.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Eunji is actually the best [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD89cvudwMU[/YOUTUBE]



Preach          !


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

Eunji was obviously a warrior in her previous life.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 19, 2012)

Local Football Team () are participating in this year's Peace Cup in South Korea. I hope the club will organize a group-travel, cause if so... i'm joining! pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 19, 2012)

the gods have heard our prayers,


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah!

Seriously this year has been so flaw free i'm starting to believe the worlds gona end


----------



## Spica (Apr 19, 2012)

So I started watching Adventure Time and there's a half rainbow half unicorn on there that speaks only Korean. 

"Annyeong!"


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 19, 2012)

Tracklist taken from 


1.) Go Go TaeTiSeo

2.) Twinkle

3.) Want You Back Here

4.) Calm Down

5.) Twinkle (Inst.)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

So three tracks? The first one looks like an intro. Not looking good.

Leessang coming back in the summer, hmm now Epik high need to come back and Verbal Jint needs to stop trying to be mainstream.


----------



## Spica (Apr 19, 2012)

Go Go TaeTiSeo  What the hell is going on with Korean creative professionals?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2012)

Sasori said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG3QZHMkyPg[/YOUTUBE]I quite like the video but don't like the song lol



KOTTA STOP RUINING MY BIAS LISTS

ffs the flawless level she is getting to here is insane

also lol i must know the lyrics to this


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

Idk how I feel about Seungah's hair , her grasshopper hair was so flawless 

Jubi killin it


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2012)

i've already lost track of everyone else

i think i know who Jubi is

Misung and Seungah i have no idea now


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> i've already lost track of everyone else
> 
> i think i know who Jubi is
> 
> Misung and Seungah i have no idea now



Left is Seungah and right is Misung


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2012)

i am now confused more 

I know them in grasshopper, i'll compare the MVs


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

There are only 4 members 

If it'd make things easier 0:25 is Misung and :34 is Seungah


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2012)

oh good i got misung pretty much

BUT 34 IS ALL OF THEM D:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

What happened to Taestical?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2012)

that needs to be the fan group name

QUICK EVERYONE SPAM IT ON NETIZEN BOARDS AND HOPE THEY DON'T REALIZE WHAT IT MEANS


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> oh good i got misung pretty much
> 
> BUT 34 IS ALL OF THEM D:



The one in the front who does the weird sidewalk around :34 is Seungah


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 19, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Left is Seungah and right is Misung



Wow! Seung Ah resembles Gayoon so much! I kept thinking if that was her until I read your post.

Damn, she actually has cleavage.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

Does she? 

Lol Gayoon has a bitch face while Seungah is very bubbly and has a contagious eye smile . 

 Tags win


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

Vic loves Thai sausage Hust.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2012)

Gyul loves Taecyeons tampons


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

Taecyeon's tampons were gifted to Yoona years ago


----------



## Hustler (Apr 20, 2012)

Victoria you whore!

CCM's new group is gona be called "Gang kids" and apparently 37,000 people voted for that name too . 

Sunny hill doing pretty well on the charts

Something that was bugging me about her face during the Hoot promos is now gone . She's been looking very gorgeous lately .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Does she?
> 
> Lol Gayoon has a bitch face while Seungah is very bubbly and has a contagious eye smile .
> 
> Tags win



IA. Seungah's smile is absolutely gorgeous, she's a joy to watch in live perfs because of how energetic she is.

Ccm's girl group is made up of sort of famous but not really people (I think there's a few c list actresses in the group), the name is ridiculous and the only reason they wont flop IMO is because of members previously having popularity anyway.

Sooyoung is gorgeous but idk she looks really plastic these days 

Dead @ boyfriend & b1a4 running off to Japan this summer. You guys have trouble even staying in the top 20 for more than two weeks srsly


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2012)

ukiss have always been a rather mediocre group, even when they had brave bros in their prime they still had shit music.

doesn't help that there's really only one talented guy in the group (Soohyun) and before the member change he was singing like 2/3 of all title tracks.

the twins together:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2012)

eh Hoon is better than Kevin from what I've heard of their lives, Kevin's voice is thin (not in a good way) & unstable.

Dongho is a terrible rapper. Kissmes pm admit he's just a face bc he's young & the only one who's rly getting any decent variety gigs or exposure.

eh, the whole group is pretty bad talent wise, AJ & Hoon seemed to bump up the talent and make line distribution more even but overall the talent pool in this group is weak.

Soohyun is amazing tho and I feel bad for him (heard he had to do vocal chord surgery recently during Neverland?) because he has to carry a lot of the vocal burden amongst 7 people because the lead vocals of U-Kiss (Kevin & Hoon) are rather unstable and can't hit any high notes at all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2012)

I feel bad for them but tbh their company sucks. I heard they don't even have a dorm (even when they debuted) which explains a lot of the problems the group has. So much time has to be spent travelling to meet up at a location to rehearse/train and that cuts into their schedules, etc. as well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2012)

lol I used to fake hate them to annoy their stans but they literally have nothing it's hard to stay mean and not pity them.

still not gonna like their rather crappy music tho


----------



## Chloe (Apr 20, 2012)

I've always felt bad for u-kiss.
I like their title tracks but everything else I don't really like.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been kind of disliking their fanbase since Kissme's crap against Kara but they don't even have a dorm? Poor guys

Hoon and AJ were an upgrade, they became a much better group with them there, remember how terrible they used to be?

I don't really care for their music but their Japanese stuff was quite decent.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 20, 2012)

E.via's style has matured for her comeback


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp7P1D11X1g[/YOUTUBE]

COCOON!!!!


----------



## Zach (Apr 20, 2012)

Dat goddess


Sasori said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp7P1D11X1g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> COCOON!!!!



2ne1 is by far the best female group.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2012)

Wait is YG finally pushing for a 2NE1 English album?


----------



## Spica (Apr 20, 2012)

Zach said:


> 2ne1 is by far the best female group.





Goddammit, they're really going international? Elitist BlackJacks incoming. 

It's going to be worse than SNSD when they went on Letterman and WG on Nickelodeon.  It's always worse when YG is involved. *Looking at you VIPs*


----------



## Zach (Apr 20, 2012)

I really don't want them to make an English album. America has a way of ruining things. It always sounds better in the original language. At least most of the time.


----------



## Spica (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think it's America that will ruin them. It sounds better in Korean because once they start doing it in English, it really won't make them special anymore no matter what stans say. It's only the language that separates them from the bad forms of American music we all love to hate.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2012)

just got the 4minute album

wtf this is good


----------



## Hustler (Apr 20, 2012)

Is it really??

I'll give it a shot


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 21, 2012)

Disappointed with YG's decision to send 2ne1 to international markets when YG himself can't properly manage the girls in Japan.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 21, 2012)

Even if 2NE1 will debut in America (and/or Europe)... I will always love them, but chances are high that I will prefer the Korean songs above the English ones.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2012)

Seohyun - Celebpub Magazine Pictures 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 21, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Is it really??
> 
> I'll give it a shot



I thought the first half of the mini was good, the second half is just meh.

Their rapping is really bad tho


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

All the girl group mini's aren't bad at all. Sistar's is decent, Pominit's is okay and so is the Miss A mini, which is probably my favourite.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

Guess who the guy on the bottom right is?
EXO's Kris. Holy SM makeover:


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 21, 2012)

Soshi sub-unit FTW!


----------



## Spica (Apr 21, 2012)

^THAT LOOKS AWESOME. 

Not real I guess because I'm seriously excited. ._____. Make more of the other fan sub unites, please!


----------



## Chloe (Apr 21, 2012)

Gotta love Sooyoung


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

And a nose job.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't see it at all o_O

either the photo is wrong or that's some plastic surgery right thar.  

either way need a straight on photo to compare


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 21, 2012)

All of exo did plastic surgery, their predebut pics are really bad, I can barely recognize them

Eh the girl group minis have been ok this year but nothing great so far. Miss A's is the best this year so far but I hope there'll be better ones. The ones to look out for good material aren't releasing anything soon

If you count Japanese stuff, I think AS, Secret & KARA's latest releases there were the best girl group stuff release this year

By far the soloists have released the best minis/albums/singles this first quarter.


----------



## Spica (Apr 21, 2012)

A nose job, a jaw shave, a skin lightening + hair removal laser treatment and teeth correction. 

And loads of hairgel.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2012)

Actually due to the pictures drastically not looking similar, just did a little research:



Claims it's 15year old Kris in China with his basketball team.  

From what I've read, Kris only lived in China while he was really young, and lived in Canada before going to Korea for training.  

Something isn't right here. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

> I don't see it at all o_O



PS 101: The bridge of his nose is different in the pics Cara

While I don't condone such a shallow state of mind where it's all about the face, but improving features isn't such a big deal, trying to change your face to look like someone else though, you need some medical help.



> By far the soloists have released the best minis/albums/singles this first quarter.



I was slightly underwhelmed by Nell's album on the first listen but The Day Before is the most beautiful song this year. I like the album, way more mellow and subtle than their usual stuff but their music is changing.

Is Kris a new trainee? Weren't EXO trainees around long before Shinee? I remember these guys claiming Shinee was an experiment and they were the real thing. Idk though, if he was in China at 15 and he's 22, then he must have lived in Canada for around 3-4 years.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2012)

Wouter told me he left for Canada when he was 11 or 12.  that's sorta whats throwing me off.

I don't doubt he had plastic surgery, his nose is a bit too perfect, but the guy in the picture looks barely anything like him to me lol

edit: of course going on tumblr to look for more pics is hard, all that's under the kris tag is girls wanting to lose their virginity to him


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

> Wouter told me he left for Canada when he was 11 or 12. that's sorta whats throwing me off.



Perhaps it was taken when he was on Holiday, or more likely they're lying or exaggerating. I remember they used to claim Yonghwa or someone had lived in the US, and he said he'd just gone there for a month on some exchange program and that was all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2012)

That was for Running Man


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol all the info just muddles up in my head, I can never recall where it's fromXD


----------



## Spica (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't MIND plastic surgery per se (lol, I stand Angelababy) but what I do not like are people who pretend that it's their real features (which is why I also dislike Angelababy. That and her voice. And her personality). It's not a good signal for impressionable youth to see perfect people and think that that's the norm, when it's faked


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FRQ1LjL_Xzk[/YOUTUBE]

brb, gouging out eyes


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

What is he even doing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 21, 2012)

ga in why is he your ideal man =/


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2012)

Ga In looks beautiful . No comments about the rest .

/le sigh


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

Leo's harem

I'm tired of his attempts to show himself as a ladies man when he's the biggest closet case in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish that was my harem

Dedication


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 21, 2012)

wow what did they do to fei's face


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2012)

^


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

Hyuk wishes

Lol I can see my sister watching warrior on her phone


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I'm really warming up to Will.I.Am now. He's one of the judges on the Voice UK and he seems really down to earth and nice, not to mention rather funny.

I just watched Nell's vid again and the MV is about Euthanasia. Fuck me, I hope it doesn't get banned.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2012)

he's on the Voice UK?

TRAITOR

but lol i was forced to watch like the first half of the american version with my sister.  she loves stuff like that.  

i don't mind them, but i'm the type to just watch the performances the day after on youtube.


----------



## Spica (Apr 21, 2012)

^sometimes she's a superbitch up to her own tricks

OMG, Will.I.Am on the Voice. His eyes are cracking me up, whenever he's impressed his eyebrows shoot up and like watdefuck. 

Other than that he looks really uninterested most of the time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2012)

^she's not normally like that, that was bieber who insisted on hugging her after she offered a handshake lol

also I hear he's a douche.  But I dunno why she doesn't seem to like him haha


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

I like how the judges are actually articulate in their critique on The Voice, unlike Xfactor and Tweedy with her "You look like a real pop star up there pet" silliness. 

Hah I used ot be a Britney when fan when I was younger () so Christina's always been abit bitchy to me


----------



## Spica (Apr 21, 2012)

I was actually referencing Keeps Getting Better but now that you guys mention it she does seem a bit stuck up.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Apr 21, 2012)

damn enno, now you're reminding me about all the random hip-hoppety lingo Will.I.Am. keeps popping out from nowhere on the Voice. 

I don't really watch reality or any talent shows because I feel bad for people who don't make it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

I really liked Christina during her Dirty era, now it's just abit everywhere. Has Beiber had his Anti-Chritst Kid yet?

The stuff Will.I.Am comes up with on the show

YOU GOT SOUL IN A BOWL.
YOU GOT SOUL ON A POLE.
YOU GOT SOUL LIKE YOU DON’T KNOW

Wtf does that mean.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2012)

it means i'm so americano it hurts


----------



## Chloe (Apr 21, 2012)

You guys have fun people on the voice.

We have 2 Aussie stars, Seal and some guy from Good Charlotte


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2012)

Christina is dumb lol . She practically eliminated the guy she had the best chance of winning with .

I think Cee Lo will win it this year and god damnit is he fat . He looks so awkward sitting on that chair .

We have Joel Madden , Seal , Delta Goodrem and someone else . Our judges are boring indeed


----------



## Chloe (Apr 22, 2012)

Funny thing is Sunny is actually shorter than her official height


----------



## Chloe (Apr 22, 2012)

I dunno


----------



## Jimin (Apr 22, 2012)

Converting cm to inches? 

And is it unusual for K-Pop stars to list themselves as taller than they actually are? I believe athletes and actors do it all the time. If they do it, I don't see why musicians wouldn't.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

Leeteuk wears insoles as high as Everest , no surprises he looks tall there


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2012)

lol at Tiffany's insoles, she's the same height as Seo that pic.

Christina's always been bitchy, it's the best part of her personality. She's hilarious on the Voice, love it.

Britney's apparently going to be on X Factor US, idk I'd watch it to see what kind of stuff she's gonna do bc it's rare you get to see her do anything tv related these days.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 22, 2012)

The boots Tiffany's wearing aren't flat like the others but look heel-like. That's probably why she matches them in height.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2012)

i have no words



seorobot i still stan u no matter how tragic sm makes you


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow just wow 

I was expecting this to be a hot mess but seems it's just gona be a mess


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2012)

idk it still looks like a hot mess.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 22, 2012)

It reminds me of Alice in Wonderland for some reason...

SM how far did you go down the rabbit hole...?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2012)

poor se7en, predicted oricon sales ranking for next week 

07 24.60 CHI-CHI - Karakawanaide!! -Jannanchijima-
08 22.00 SE7EN - LOVE AGAIN


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

Idk the concept pictures look really cheap and messy . 

Poor Se7en 





> IU was holding TAEYANG?s picture w/ his abs/stomach showing off. IU says she?ll take it home since she?s a Taeyang fan.



 Fan girl at her finest lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 22, 2012)

I would lol at Sungmin's insole! lol 
that makes him taller than YoonA


----------



## Chloe (Apr 22, 2012)

Dongwoon and Hyunseung performed Trouble Maker.
Crying a little bit
needs fancams


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

Dongwoon does not look good in a dress at all

Seotaewhateveritscalled will be a hot mess, the song will probably be very catchy though.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 22, 2012)

His torso is too big for the dress


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2012)

his body size is really big lmfao

he's still hot tho


----------



## Chloe (Apr 22, 2012)

I just realised he's wearing a necklace too


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 22, 2012)

Taeny sizzled in this performance.

[YOUTUBE]JQ577aMOW3M[/YOUTUBE]
Hopefully despite the derpy sub-unit images, with them working together they should pull it off.


----------



## Spica (Apr 22, 2012)

Waking Dreamer should be the creative director for SM. I'm so disappointed in them.

I hope SM is just trolling us with a concept that has nothing to do with the real song but them doing something we like isn't likely. 

Oh The Boys, how good would you've been if you actually stuck to your badass fairytale concept.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

Chocolate Love is one of their best songs.


Wouter have some maknae


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2012)

wait that's the btob maknae??


----------



## Chloe (Apr 22, 2012)

He so doesn't look like a maknae


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

That's the maknae, he's the tallest I think.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 22, 2012)

There is fancam.
Crying a little bit at how they're trying not to laugh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkv6vTgvxII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2012)

lol dongwoon is too manly/non-korean looking to pull it off 

oh god this clip 

as for the SM heights, Sunny's is already 7cm too tall   (I think she confirmed 153... might have been 152)  biggest problem with that list is that it doesn't even match up to the visible differences in the groups.  they have Ryeowook taller than Donghae and Sungmin >_>

The only correct ones are probably SooSeoRi, because they don't really have to stretch tall females and I remember Sooyoung actually proving how tall she was in WGM


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 22, 2012)

Did the 4minute subgroup ever happened?


----------



## Spica (Apr 22, 2012)

I think they ditched it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 22, 2012)

Starts dreaming of a Dance Soshi sub-unit... 

​


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

If you guys want to know who's my favourite male Korean singer ever and will remain forever, it's this guy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3apg2Kv23c[/YOUTUBE]
Dat Voice


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2012)

psh, nothin on Hara's singing. 

Watched Tried watching all those Kpop star collab videos, but couldn't finish the Oh Yeah one because the girl just didn't have that feeling Bom gave to the song.  Her voice was just too light >_>

The Miss A one was cute but I was distracted because Fei looked insanely gorgeous


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

Bom adds a uniqueness to Oh Yeah, that girl just sounded ordinary. Bom's spluttering adds alot of depth.

Haven't seen the Miss A one though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 22, 2012)

​
Seohyun with a tattoo..?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

That pic looks alot better, I still don't know what they're going for in this unit. Seobb and Taeng hate cutesy stuff.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> psh, nothin on Hara's singing.
> 
> Watched Tried watching all those Kpop star collab videos, but couldn't finish the Oh Yeah one because the girl just didn't have that feeling Bom gave to the song.  Her voice was just too light >_>
> 
> The Miss A one was cute but I was distracted because Fei looked insanely gorgeous



Yeah Bom's voice suited it perfectly . The girl is awesome though . You guys have seen this yeah ?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrDm8AXG_x8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2012)

lmao i bet they photohopped that on her


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

Rolling in the Deep always conjures up the image of someone driving on alot of dog poop.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 22, 2012)

> That pic looks alot better, I still don't know what they're going for in this unit. Seobb and Taeng hate cutesy stuff.



Not sure if true but;



> TaeTiSeo 'Twinkle' is a work by American Composers the Jam Factory members; Brandon Fraley, Jamelle Fraley and Javier Solis. It is a rearranged of 70's, 80 's style - a reminiscent of Stevie Wonder Music. It consist of Funky Soul Harmony medium tempo dance.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

They look like a different group without blonde hair lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2012)

loving the look for BYG

yonghwachan looks kinda funny here though


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

Jepp Blackman always looks badass 

When doesn't Fei look gorgeous though? lol next we find out she's just as kindhearted as Sunye and i'll catch the next flight to Korea .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

Min looks abit unwell.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 22, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Jepp Blackman always looks badass
> 
> When doesn't Fei look gorgeous though? lol next we find out she's just as kindhearted as Sunye and i'll catch the next flight to Korea .



I honestly have always overlooked Fei and focused more on Jia's appeals instead. But this performance will definitely open me up to liking Fei more.

haha, must be overwhelming for the contestant to be singing along side miss A since she looks so stiff on stage =P


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

All the contestants were pretty stiff . I wouldn't blame them since they performed with the biggest artists of the industry .

Only negative comment I have about the collab perfs though that it felt like Taeny ft a back up dancer during Lady Marmalade . Tiffany got most of the lines and to Baek Ah Yeon's badluck , Fany probably delivered one of her best performances in a long time  .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2012)

eh I thought the Baek Ahyeon girl was lucky to get this far over Michelle Lee anyway, I saw one of her past performances and her voice is annoying and not strong at all.

the Miss A one was the best of the three because she seemed to be enjoying herself better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2012)

Well I guess May is looking good

BAP and Infinite coming back

and I get to stare at Seohyun on stage and it won't feel like such a sausage fest now that 4minute and sistar are back too.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

I was rooting for Ah Yeon tbh . The other 2 are better vocalists by a mile but boring as hell . They should be on like Superstar K or something . 

Damn Korea loves Sistar


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2012)

I was rooting for Michelle B(

Jimin is boring as hell and overrated. She's your typical contestant with huge vocals and does crazy adlibs & high notes to show off her voice.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2012)

hustler told me to drop by and say hi. 
anyounghaseyo friends. is anyone here actually in korea right now? i'm teaching near gwangju, jeollanamdo


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol keep updating us 

I think Kog and Sas were their earlier , they could probably hit you up with some good places to visit .

How is it teaching there?


----------



## Naked (Apr 23, 2012)

How long do you think it'll take Epik High to make a comeback once Mithra finishes his mandatory service in August?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 23, 2012)

If I recall correctly , Tablo tweeted saying he's working on something .

Not sure if it's for solo work or for Epik High


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no, they're really going for that concept aren't they? 



Fran said:


> hustler told me to drop by and say hi.
> anyounghaseyo friends. is anyone here actually in korea right now? i'm teaching near gwangju, jeollanamdo



Hi you! That's cool  How's life in Korea?


----------



## koguryo (Apr 23, 2012)

Left Korea about a month ago, back in the US


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2012)

korea is great. doing a lot of hiking and listening to lots of kpop whether i want to or not.
fried chicken is amazing here. like, it's everywhere. soju and makgelli (sp) are drinks i've had before but never together. kimchi i'm used to. i'm not too fond of bending over for my superiors though i'll have to live with that.

i'll post some pics once i've finished orientation. if anyone is in the country, it would be fun to meet up for a drink.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 23, 2012)

Fran said:


> korea is great. doing a lot of hiking and listening to lots of kpop whether i want to or not.
> fried chicken is amazing here. like, it's everywhere. soju and makgelli (sp) are drinks i've had before but never together. kimchi i'm used to. i'm not too fond of bending over for my superiors though i'll have to live with that.
> 
> i'll post some pics once i've finished orientation. if anyone is in the country, it would be fun to meet up for a drink.



Awesome, can't wait for more updates!

What level is your korean at? Is it hard to travel around without knowing the language? 

Hunt me down a person called Yoo Jae Suk and get his signature, i will pay well


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

How's the price level? House, food etc~ ?

EDIT:

Trolling AKB48-fans with feminist criticism of their usage of seemingly underage girls in sexually exploiting campaigns that take advantage of their fans. It seems they do not like it when I point out their handshake-events and theatre-concerts are a big sausage fest. Defensive otaku are defensive. :ho


----------



## Sera (Apr 23, 2012)

I hardly recongise them.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you seen their latest CM's? They're basically making out, AKB fans have no arguments.

Mattaru you're finally in Korea? Have a good time man.


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

They do argue: it's puberty, empowering liberating female sexuality, I'm a prude etcetc


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> Awesome, can't wait for more updates!
> 
> What level is your korean at? Is it hard to travel around without knowing the language?



It's quite easy if you know where you're going. The taxis are ridiculously cheap here. Like, $3-4 USD for me to get downtown in comfort (the drivers are fucking nuts though).



Spica said:


> How's the price level? House, food etc~ ?



I have all my housing provided for me, it's a pretty nice luxury apartment from what I heard. Right now we're going through orientation at a hotel. Food is cheap if you don't buy any western food - and so, so much fried chicken.



Ennoea said:


> Mattaru you're finally in Korea? Have a good time man.




Thanks buddy. What surprised me about this place was the age at which girls start gearing towards looks - plastic surgery at the age of 12 was a bit surprising. There's also a part of the tongue that attaches to the base of the mouth that young toddlers have cut just to be able to pronounce the l's and r's right - supposedly. A lot about the culture has been a surprise. The children are lovely though - my students seem charming.

Anyway just got back from a German Bar, going to eat some fried chicken :33


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds fantastic! How did you become an English teacher? *I wanna do that - even though I'm not a native English speaker .____.*


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, there are several companies that you can find online that can help you locate a school. I went through Canadian Connections. The application is long and expensive though. 


*Spoiler*: _food :33_ 








oh, my korean sucks. can sort of read hanguel, and i'm learning basic phrases, but it's still basic. can sing Gee though hurrrr


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2012)

> What surprised me about this place was the age at which girls start gearing towards looks - plastic surgery at the age of 12 was a bit surprising. There's also a part of the tongue that attaches to the base of the mouth that young toddlers have cut just to be able to pronounce the l's and r's right - supposedly. A lot about the culture has been a surprise. The children are lovely though - my students seem charming.



Image obsessed society, what can you expect. I bet you feel strange teaching kids and them calling you sir already. 

I heard it gets mad hot there in the summer though.


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

Fran said:


> Oh, there are several companies that you can find online that can help you locate a school. I went through Canadian Connections. The application is long and expensive though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _food :33_
> ...






Is that you? Awesome  

Did you have to pay loads during application? I found awesome gap year programs and stuff but they wanted me to pay ?200 for a Skype interview that does not guarantee work + plane tickets.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2012)

Spica you want to go to Korea?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2012)

My sister teaches English in other countries, theres a ton of places you can look for scholarships/teaching jobs, Spica.  

Korea is one of the places that has a ton of openings for english teachers

but i think it might require a diploma... not sure


----------



## Alien (Apr 23, 2012)

Bummer, i wanted to add a 'The Ho' tag but it's not possible. Mods only ?


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

I want to go to Asia. :> 

Korea just seemed like the more stable choice of them all. /I know I'm Thai but Thailand is too much Thai. My roommate does not recommend China. And Japan just drives me nuts after all the years of kawaiidesuka-people I've met.

I looked at hotel/resort/au pair jobs all around the world and the pay just sucks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2012)

Spica said:


> I want to go to Asia. :>
> 
> Korea just seemed like the more stable choice of them all. /I know I'm Thai but Thailand is too much Thai. My roommate does not recommend China. And Japan just drives me nuts after all the years of kawaiidesuka-people I've met.
> 
> I looked at hotel/resort/au pair jobs all around the world and the pay just sucks.



typically youre paid enough to survive pretty well in whatever country you go to, and a good example for Korea would actually be simon and martina lol

i found one of the things my sister showed me, ... maybe we can find something similar


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2012)

You need a degree to work here in korea as it's a visa entry requirement.
If you find the right place to teach in China it can be great . . . Japan, not so great. Lots of teachers flocking to Japan and as a result the market is saturated. Just look at TEFL Blacklist/Dave's ESL Cafe - lots of whingers on there, but teachers do seem to be treated terribly in nipponz. 

Even if you're a NET Spica, if you have sufficient English which, I'm sure you do after all your time at the UK (lalz cornwall) you can work at the hagwons here, the hours are a bit more unusual but it has its pros and cons.

My package in a public school is decent - good paid for apartment, excellent salary and only 22 hours a week at most. Have to teach at a middle and a high school though. And yup that's me after a dishevelled night drunk at a german bar :S

Goodnight, got an early morning tomorrow with a 3hour lecture on Korean Music. I'm 100% sure they're not going to be teaching us kpop either


----------



## Alien (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Cara, if i ever get a sex change i'll come thank you properly


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2012)

They make you get drunk before teaching? Lol wut.

I've heard the deposits in Korea are ridiculously expensive but rent is okay. And it's cheap otherwise.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2012)

Alien said:


> Thanks Cara, if i ever get a sex change i'll come thank you properly



no problemo

and i'll be waiting


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2012)

BAP doing Halo.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2012)

at the cheesy background sound used


----------



## Hustler (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol she's not even kissing him back . Yuri though god dayum  , she went hard .

B.A.P teaser looks good . I thought they'd do something like Secret love as the title track this time around but I could live with this.


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> typically youre paid enough to survive pretty well in whatever country you go to, and a good example for Korea would actually be simon and martina lol
> 
> i found one of the things my sister showed me, ... maybe we can find something similar



I need to pay back my student loan and stuff, lol. I just need some extra cash that I can use to pay it back with quarterly for the next ten years. Going back to Norway should be a last resort because that country makes me so depressed. 



Fran said:


> You need a degree to work here in korea as it's a visa entry requirement.
> If you find the right place to teach in China it can be great . . . Japan, not so great. Lots of teachers flocking to Japan and as a result the market is saturated. Just look at TEFL Blacklist/Dave's ESL Cafe - lots of whingers on there, but teachers do seem to be treated terribly in nipponz.
> 
> Even if you're a NET Spica, if you have sufficient English which, I'm sure you do after all your time at the UK (lalz cornwall) you can work at the hagwons here, the hours are a bit more unusual but it has its pros and cons.
> ...



Degree as in... a TEFL approval? I'm not taking another 3 years studying English, lmao. My English should be alright, I got accepted to British unis without taking that language proficiency test and I rarely have communication problems here. Only problem is I don't have the Cornish accent yet.

And fu, Cornwall is great. No matter what you guys say, I'm from the REAL sticks and this is civilization. It's beautiful here, people are nice and I'm super happy about my life.  Studying abroad is the best thing I've ever done and I want to keep staying - OUT - of Norway. I suit a lifestyle that travels a lot as I easily adapt to new cultures (as long as there's a high toilet). 

/not that there's anything wrong with Norway, I just feel so alone there compared to being all by myself in a foreign land. 

Plus, I'm in the country's/among the world's best illustration course and if I have to live in Cornwall so be it. 

Goodnight and goodluck with your lecture  I bet they're teaching you trot.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 23, 2012)

Dongwoon solo song 
Sobbing my heart out like a good Dongwoon stan

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5ddiyk6CLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Apr 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> at the cheesy background sound used


----------



## Chloe (Apr 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgl-oajLnDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 23, 2012)

I miss Korea 

And Fran im doing the same as you but I'm in Japan.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 23, 2012)

Fran give me informations when I go Korea next year.

I wana do the same thing but in Korea.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 23, 2012)

o wait u applied through a Canadian agency.

Well hopefully u get enough connections so you can hook a ^ (use bro) up next year tho!


----------



## Alien (Apr 23, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> no problemo
> 
> and i'll be waiting



That's the worst smiley i've ever seen. I don't think it's going to work,sorry

I'll have to give my newly made hymen to someone else when the time comes


*Spoiler*: __ 



forget it Sas


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2012)

hmph, well then


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Fran give me informations when I go Korea next year.
> 
> I wana do the same thing but in Korea.



Yeah, how do they treat teachers in Japan, Sas?


-

-

-

Sad they only accept people with Anglophone passports


----------



## Sera (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2012)

Sas is laughed at by all the Japanese school girls.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2012)

...i just learned Canadian Idol existed...


----------



## Sera (Apr 23, 2012)

^ From Nine Muses?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2012)

no this one song "call me maybe" is by some girl off of it lol

i was super surprised


----------



## Sera (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, that's pretty cool. ^^


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> AKP has a countdown timer for BAP's comeback
> 
> AKP doing it right for once



They know who we all like. :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2012)

well for once i won't be completely out of the loop and coming here xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2012)

I just saw the comeback countdown, that's pretty lulzy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2012)

..........i can't stop dancing around stupidly to Dream Racer

it's so ridiculously bad and poppy

but fucking adorable

LETS MAKE A DREAM FOR YOU


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2012)

DSP Boyz are called A-jax


----------



## Sasori (Apr 23, 2012)

Alien said:


> That's the worst smiley i've ever seen. I don't think it's going to work,sorry
> 
> I'll have to give my newly made hymen to someone else when the time comes
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's not your choice :ho



Ennoea said:


> Sas is laughed at by all the Japanese school girls.


Sad but true.

However, I always get the last laugh.

Always :ho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

it's a cleaning brand 

prayers answered goddess on rm


> 120424 Today's Running Man filming guests are Kara Seungyeon, Gyuri, f(x) Krystal, MissA Suzy and 4minute's HyunA.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 24, 2012)

I AM ost...wae no Sica!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 24, 2012)

MUSIC VIDEO!!!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 24, 2012)

le tear!


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 24, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> it's a cleaning brand
> 
> prayers answered goddess on rm





> 120424 Today's Running Man filming guests are Kara Seungyeon, Gyuri, f(x) Krystal, MissA Suzy and 4minute's HyunA.



I like that Ji Suk Jin gets paired with Ji Hyo , none of them probably wanted to be with him, poor guy.

Can't wait to watch todays episode. Yoomes Bond


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

> Today's Running Man filming guests are Kara Seungyeon, Gyuri, f(x) Krystal, MissA Suzy and 4minute's HyunA.



I'm so fucking behind on RM but damn that one I'm not gonna miss.


----------



## Sera (Apr 24, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> ..........i can't stop dancing around stupidly to Dream Racer
> 
> it's so ridiculously bad and poppy
> 
> ...



I know what you mean! I wasn't sure about it at first, but then the more I listened to Dream Racer, I started to like it. Now it's my second most played 4Minute song along with Volume Up.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

Dream Racer is a mash of every beat in popular electro songs. It's not bad but it's a mess of a song.

Maroon 5 is climbing really fast on Instiz, what is this?


----------



## Sera (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, the verses are quite messy.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

Photos of RM being filmed:

*EDIT:* Warning: Probably shows idol & RM couples... 


*Spoiler*: __ 













HYYYYYYPED...


----------



## Sera (Apr 24, 2012)

Are Kara, Miss A and 4Minute going to be in that?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

Some of the members yeah. Also from F(x).


----------



## Chloe (Apr 24, 2012)

Some more pics from RM. Enno's probably not gonna like it 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a warning though, the spoiler pics kind of show who's teaming up with who on the day. 

So unless you dont mind, or are able to forget before it airs consider that. Just realised a lot of the fun is seeing the MC's argue and fight over which Idol picks who...lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope Gyuri's throat has healed, I want some bitchin quotes from her.


----------



## Sera (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh, which f(x) members? 

Those Kara figurines look cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

So Jessie J is apparently a lesbian. Is she the first popular girl singer to come out?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

idek with western celebs & their sexuality tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

When is Twinkle out? I know I diss it but it's probably going to be my jam for the next month.


----------



## Spica (Apr 24, 2012)

Poor Seohyun's best friend. She will always be known as Seohyun's best friend. At least unlike Yoona's best friend, she's a solo artist and won't be pushed off any stair. 

Jessie J is such a poser. "I used to be bullied, I'm now a super star, I'm so awesome and tough and I'm a lesbian because I'm so radical".  Rihanna is a rumoured bisexual though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

It's all about the money money money, Spica.


----------



## Sera (Apr 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> When is Twinkle out? I know I diss it but it's probably going to be my jam for the next month.



Some people are saying April 29th or May 2nd.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

He looks like the dude from DeathNote.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 24, 2012)

Near.

But sexier


----------



## Naked (Apr 24, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> I like that Ji Suk Jin gets paired with Ji Hyo , none of them probably wanted to be with him, poor guy.
> 
> Can't wait to watch todays episode. Yoomes Bond



Yeah, last episode was pretty good.



Sera said:


> Oh, which f(x) members?



Krystal only.

These are the guests for that week: Kara Seungyeon, Gyuri, f(x) Krystal, MissA Suzy and 4minute's HyunA.


----------



## Sera (Apr 24, 2012)

That's quite a good line-up.  Thanks.


----------



## Spica (Apr 24, 2012)

So as a true Gyuri-stan I thought I would buy a .

Then fucketyfuck no-no. HEEELL NAW.

KOR < CH < US < JAP in terms of price.


Also, where is this from:



I don't know enough hardcore Kamilia who keeps up with Japanese shows.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

I think that's the shoot for Speed Up.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Apr 24, 2012)

Speed Up is her best image since Lupin.


----------



## Sera (Apr 24, 2012)

Gyuri is so stunning.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 24, 2012)

aaaaaawwwwww, look at seungyeon. She still has that baby face. What a beauty.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL @ the "I hate you!"s

sounds like a 10 year old


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

Neverland was much better than this album.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

lol Dora Dora is pretty bad. I mean if it was a filler it'd be good but as the title track, damn it's bad.

you can tell Jay Park wrote 4U in the toilet because it's sooooo bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't underestimate the powers of creating while sitting on the loo, I've done my best thinking on there. TMI ik.

I liked a few songs off Neverland, album wise I'm just waiting for Infinite now.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

BAP will surely have the best MV. I don't know if Infinite is dropping a full album, probably be a mini.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

Probably a mini.

I'm excited for May because of them


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

It's the lyrics. Should have wrote them on the toilet.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm glad April is gonna end soon, it's been a mostly dry two months. Can't wait for May especially since Baek Jiyoung just announced her comeback for then.

Oh and Sparta is rumored to comeback then as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

I was really disappointed by Pominit and Sistar tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

Volume Up just doesn't do it for me, it doesn't sound like a group song at all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

Since when have 4minute sounded like a group ever since Hyuna got big anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

Even the chorus, it's just Jiyoon singing, the song sounds hollow thanks to that. Hyuna does get way too many lines though and I stan her (I know judge me).


----------



## Spica (Apr 24, 2012)

Hyuna should just go solo, it's impossible for people to see Pominit as anything than Hyuna and the really loud and distracting back up dancers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

Eh I'm fine with Hyuna stans unless they start talking about what a great singer/rapper/dancer she is and when they slutshame other female idols despite the crap they have to deal with regarding slutshaming.

4minute & Sistar really just don't work as groups at all. I like Gayoon and Jiyoon but why are they being vocally challenged in the songs when they can't even hold the notes live, Gayoon has to resort to lip syncing half her lines


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

Gayoon is such a great singer, it's a shame she's lip synching some of those notes. Jihyun is completely forgotten.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

Eh I think she's talented but her technique is terrible, she's practically straining to reach her adlibs often

The only charm to Jihyun are her boobs and looks.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

Because she can't hit those live, she needed Jiyoon to do half of them. Basically the song needed more harmonising, and less of those notes where the girls are screeching.

Sistar are pretty much Hyorin though.


----------



## Spica (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys, can you explain to me what adlibs are?*  

*I'm a cute foreign person.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 24, 2012)

Spica said:


> Guys, can you explain to me what adlibs are?*
> 
> *I'm a cute foreign person.



Usually, it's when the artists singing/holding the notes. Most of the times, adlibs aren't part of the lyrics.

edit: my explanation is pretty hard to understand. 

A good example is The Boys. If you listen closely, you'll hear Tiffany talking throughout the song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2012)

Adlibs are when Taeng goes 

OOHHHHHHHHH

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2012)

Adlibs are what Hara doesn't do.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2012)

Watching the BB Inki performances


----------



## Spica (Apr 24, 2012)

Still don't get it. 

Is it when they do that voice-orgasm thingy that you see pretentious contestants who can sing and know they can in XFactor and The Voice etc?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 24, 2012)

Spica said:


> Still don't get it.
> 
> Is it when they do that voice-orgasm thingy that you see pretentious contestants who can sing and know they can in XFactor and The Voice etc?



adlibs = random notes, extra singing, high notes, talking when other members are singing...

G-Dragon (I think) is the one that's saying "let me say", "one more time!" 

first 23 seconds


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

um, it's usually where they have to stretch the note or just sing random shit.

Like "My Boyyyyyyyy" (Seohyun), "My Heaaaaaaaart" (Taeng) in the Boys.

it's all over the 4minute song, after Gayoon finishes her verses she does 2 adlibs and Jiyoon does adlibs after the chorus as well


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2012)

edit: also hyo apparently is going to be on dancing with the stars


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't wait, it's great that she finally gets to show off her talents in a show.

Lol at Sica being the only one with no schedules right now


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 24, 2012)

wow.. this is a good teaser.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 24, 2012)

the teaser looks awesome!
Tae


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2012)

Someone said Twinkle was what Secret would release if their company had money and I cried because it was true 

It looks expensive & sounds great, I'm excited


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

Spica that teaser vid for taetiseo is an example of adlibs


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 25, 2012)

Interesting how there are six backup dancers behind them...maybe to keep the feeling of the 9-member SNSD....?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2012)

My god Taeyeon looks amazing!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

lol I don't get why everyone says she looks like Sica, I don't really see the resemblance here.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 25, 2012)

All those rainbow gastric secretions of promotional pictures can die in a fire, but I am loving what I see and hear from the teaser.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2012)

Sexy clothes


----------



## Alien (Apr 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


>



disgusting            .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2012)

That teaser looks alot better than expected.


----------



## Spica (Apr 25, 2012)

So strong Secret-vibes. Taeng could be a fifth member or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2012)

For you Spica.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2012)

That teaser is too damn short

but then i realize it's just Taeyeons

though this makes it clear why they had taeny do lady marmalade with that girl

edit:


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

Girls' Generation said:


> wow.. this is a good teaser.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

the sound is tragic, did they record it over the telephone? the japanese in the verses are TERRIBLE

dead at the second verse where the closeups for boram last for two and a half lines and they're both sung by different people


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2012)

Watched it for Hyomin


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Watched it for Hyomin



Same, she looked great.


No matter how many times I repeat the Twinkle teaser it's always Taeyeon at the front.   I must be going insane


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

well, Fany & Seo get their own teasers don't worry about it.


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCnxSHm12sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

Suju's Japanese seems decent it's just that it's really awkward and the song doesn't seem to transition to Japanese well


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

I think they should do a Korean version as well. Plus, they cut off Kyuhyun.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

lol Opera is on the 5th album, they remade it for their 3rd Japan Single.


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

I meant they should make a Korean Opera video as well as the Japanese version. Sorry.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2012)

Watching T-ara's Japanese promotions is embarrassing, I love them but their releases are terrible. EMI and CCM are just facepalm worthy. With some effort they could have been up there with Kara and Soshi.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

they could've been even bigger tbh, their debut sales was 50k and they could've gone further up. Japan likes their idol songs catchy as fuck and don't give a darn about talent which is basically T-ara.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 25, 2012)

It was embarrassing watching that music video. Honestly, I only watched it for Hyomin & Jiyeon and the quality of the video is so mediocre. 

If t-ara's company released something similar to I Go Crazy Because of You, I'm sure they would be in the top 10 idol groups.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2012)

Bo Peep was actually a hit, and I don't mean sales but in actually receiving wider play than nearly all other Hallyu songs (minus Kara/Soshi obv). Their sales aren't actually bad (their selling consistently over 40k) but their stuff is so deplorable that I doubt the fans will stick around after the album.


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope the other teasers come out really soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2012)

Seobb in a nighty, Cara's mind is about to explode.


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

I really like Taetiseo's concept.


----------



## Spica (Apr 25, 2012)

SM needs to stop trolling. It's not funny.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2012)

ideal group setup


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh you Wouter.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _shirtless photo of bias time?_ 



i       wish.


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

^ Your bias is Seohyun, right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

[sp=@NudeShroom]

I had a feeling she was. ^^



[/sp]


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2012)

Sera said:


> ^ Your bias is Seohyun, right?



Nope it's Yonghwa


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2012)

shoo leo

sera is doin it rite


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

Kai and some other nugu from exo will be in Fany's teaser, sm is desperate for them to unflop I see


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2012)

if any one of them disgraces seohyuns teaser by taking time away from her then SM will have more than their flop to worry about >(


----------



## Sera (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm glad I got it right. xD

How well do you guys think Taetiseo's album will sell?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2012)

It'll sell well digitally because of Taeyeon (her osts sell like crazy) and Seohyun's osts sold pretty well as well.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2012)

, who will promote in China/Korea/Japan  Exo style 

I guess this spells the end for AS


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 25, 2012)

TIFFANY!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2012)

who is this? im not sure its Sica or not lol


----------



## JJ (Apr 26, 2012)

If anyone is in the LA area and even cares MBLAQ (minus Joon who is recording Infinity Challenge), here's their flight details. I wish I could go. 

[MBLAQ Flight Schedule to L.A] KE 017 from Korea 15:15 // Landing in LAX 10:25AM PT (Thurs) ~

Joon is taking a later flight.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2012)

oh when?
cuz this weekend im going to see MBLAQ at KMF!


----------



## JJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Their flight is arriving at 10:25 am pt today (Thurs). Details in previous post.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2012)

oh I see, they are here for korean music festival too ^^

if u like, i can make sure a full fancam on MBLAQ cut for ya!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 26, 2012)

The lineup for this year's KMF is just terrible and disappointing.



> Likely Tracklist
> 
> 1 Twinkle
> 
> ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2012)

indeed it is.. This is their 10th but with a bad lineup!...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2012)

bad line up over all!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 26, 2012)

APink - Mister

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16G7qzzQXrk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

A pink are not good dancers :/


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

I can do a better butt dance that.



> Kai and some other nugu from exo will be in Fany's teaser, sm is desperate for them to unflop I see



You know it's so SM can have Taestical and Exo interactions at the shows, and for the fans to go all "they're so close/family/fucking" etc and spazz on tumblr. 

Also I think Ukiss are okay but their music and MV's always seem 2 years too late, they should try something non-generic, otherwise they just don't stand out at all.

Wow another Pledis group when they haven't even promoted AS well for two years. What a sucky ass company:/


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

Wouter you live in New Zealand right? Apparently they're gonna have a Kpop concert there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

2 hours more till Power mv comes out


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

There will probably be more than just those three acts.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

What is 2PM even doing there, BAP made them irrelevant months ago

Great now EXO fanbots have hijacked Taestical teasers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

bap's single leaked.

fuck it's awesome.

zelo you fucking rapping child genius.

daehyun's voice unf


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Apr 26, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> APink - Mister
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16G7qzzQXrk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


tbqh Block B did Mister better than that

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxjI1CWNQqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

What kind of name is Lime? 

Nara looks so pretty.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

idk, it was originally supposed to be Rhyme (which made more sense bc she's the rapper) but idk. Her real name is Hyelim tho.

I think it's gonna be an interesting group, apparently three of the girls are from Fantiago (the acting company) and they probably gave Pledis $$ to debut this group LMAO.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello Penis
Love Anus

That is all I see.

Why do Hello Venus sound like SNSD? I love the teaser though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

o AS are livestreaming their concert (final stop) in Japan next Monday, in case anyone here still likes them


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

I saw some of their live performances, they're such a great dance group. Yet they've never done a club banger.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 26, 2012)

B.A.P's mv release is delayed by 45 minutes 
waiting for e.via


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

lol i'm not surprised, it's probably loen ent working their demon magic because they blocked the audio (like they did last time for warrior)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

I was trying to find the song aswell.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

it's on bestfiction for download enno


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Apr 26, 2012)

Girls' Generation said:


> TIFFANY!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

2012's BEST ROOKIES SLAYED.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Exo who?????????

Holy shit i'm in love , this is too awesome!! Herchan actually got lines this time around 

Want an mv for it's all lies!


----------



## Sera (Apr 26, 2012)

That choreography is awesome!


----------



## Garudo (Apr 26, 2012)

BAP = BEST ROOKIES 
Zelo


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

That was some Metal Gear Choreo

Lol Spray can dance. Love the song and the MV.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

I wonder if they'll be using spray cans during the lives 

I want them/Sunny Hill to win something but doubt it since TaeTiSeo/Iu soon


----------



## Sera (Apr 26, 2012)

Taetiseo tracklist. 

1. Twinkle 
2. Baby Steps 
3. OMG (Oh My God) 
4. Library 
5. 안녕 (Good-bye, Hello) 
6. 처음이었죠 (Love Sick) 
7. 체크메이트 (Checkmate)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)

screams jongup siiigh

giffing this will give me feels like doing this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## JJ (Apr 26, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh I see, they are here for korean music festival too ^^
> 
> if u like, i can make sure a full fancam on MBLAQ cut for ya!



I had to work, but if you're able that would be awesome. I do agree that KMF is crap, but MBLAQ is going to probably pull out all the stops to make sure they do a good job as it will be like a precursor to their Asian Tour coming up. They are also talking about a possible fanmeet if they get enough people in LA. 

The BAP song is really good. They do stand out from the others. I really do hope UKiss wins although that song is good, I like Tic Tac better. I hope the rumors that the company might disband or something if they don't win aren't true.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> 2012's BEST ROOKIES SLAYED.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> This is pretty good though there certainly are a few things that didn't suit my tastes.


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

New BAP-song is awesome and I like the choreo! 

Only flaw is, I really dislike the constant changing concepts. Kpop does that a lot, cut and change to concepts that don't look similar or relate to each other. They should just stick to one or two, this is a potpurri of concepts. The one in the desert, with the space ship and tattoo were the most awesome ones but the first one in the beginning was just weird. :I


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

The first one where they come out from the pods just looked weird. I loooooved the one in the desert with tattoos. And Zelo's throw-jump(?) was awesome.

I like how BAP has so many openly male fans.  I don't think I've seen Big Bang been fanboy'd except you guys gloating over Daesung's body (ok, that sounds wrong ). AKP comment-field especially, this one guy: "I'm male but I don't want to be called Babyz for being BAP's fan" 

EDIT: cute foreign person can't do grammar


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Spica said:


> I don't think I've seen Big Bang been fanboy'd


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

I always forget you're a fan*boy*, I don't know why.


----------



## Alien (Apr 26, 2012)

Cause Leo is pretty forgettable in general


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Spica said:


> I always forget you're a fan*boy*, I don't know why.



Hm as if my name doesn't give it away

Theres a newbie who thinks i'm a lesbian and sends me weird pms [mainly my fault for lying to him  ]

Must be the font , it's a habit


----------



## Garudo (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm a man and love Bigbang + BAP... Come at me


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Alien said:


> Cause Leo is pretty forgettable in general


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

I never really notice you guys fanboying over anything other than their bodies.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

JYP is not bad either


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

Speaking of JYP, .


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

First time I've seen them! 'cept i keep hearing these "Jay is nice-oppar"


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds a little too far fetched but I wouldn't be surprised about Junho and Chansung 

They look grubby


----------



## Sasori (Apr 26, 2012)

First Look: Devil Summoner Soul Hackers 3DS


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

The space ship is not a CGI. WOW.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

> CnBleugh



Blame Kim Douche Hyun, Cnbleugh are great minus their poorly produced title tracks
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQV2KtI2_XI[/YOUTUBE]
The people went fucking nuts towards the end, that one fangirl sounded like she was having an orgasm



> Theres a newbie who thinks i'm a lesbian and sends me weird pms [mainly my fault for lying to him



Hust you troll

I wrote a big ass post bashing 2PM but that's just wrong. Anyway I do think they're incredibly vain with the mentality of 15 year olds but imo JYPE is the problem. JYP runs a very competitive ship, basically playing them all against each other for fame, though it doesn't help that minus Junsu none of them are interested in music, just attention.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 26, 2012)

That BAP dance was the shit.

What ever happened to that one Kpop boy group with the white guy in it?  I haven't really heard anything about them in a while.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

Beast has a White guy.


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

So SNSD will have more subunits and changing the members around.


----------



## Sera (Apr 26, 2012)

> "Girls’ Generation’s subgroup is not a fixed unit, and the members could change depending on the music and concept. Waiting to see which members will form a new unit will become fun for the fans."



Interesting. I'm still looking forward to seeing Taeyeon, Tiffany and Seohyun though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

Give me a Warrior-esque subunit with Yuri or gtfo SM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Beast has a White guy.



Hahahahaha

Dongwoon srsly looks as if he is a halfie. 

As for BAP the dance is awesome, but i wish their songs were as good   I just can't get into the songs for just listening.  

and yeah Spica those are old but we've pretty much settled that 2pm is not something we generally care for here  

Not that the rumors are accurate but you can look at Junho's actions and some of the past things he's said and determine he's a douche.  The others you can't be sure but Khun is clean.


----------



## Sera (Apr 26, 2012)

I like Seohyun's tights here.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

Reaction videos should just be renamed Sexually frustrated.

Passionate singing?

Why am I watching this? Damn you Wouter


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Is that a dog bone?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 26, 2012)

SEOHYUN!!

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR0bHl46yrg&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2012)

MOTHERFUCKING PERFECTION ON A STICK


A;SDFAJSDFJAFDJASDFJ;ASFASFJAKSFASJDFA

REPEAT

UNTIL

RELEASED


MY GOD

SHE IS AMAZING


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Best teaser out of the 3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2012)

oh my god! Seob in that teaser <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2012)

um, 

BEST TEASER EVER


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 26, 2012)

She's winking at you, NudeShroom.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2012)

i am backing away from the screen

as even just gifs of her make me feel shy and bubbly osmdf;asdj


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2012)

Girls' Generation said:


> She's winking at you, NudeShroom.



I wonder how long it took them to train her


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 27, 2012)

perfect teaser slaying everyone's faves

fany's is the worst bc of flopxo and general bore


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

oh god now i have to watch the clip of her winking fail


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 27, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I wonder how long it took them to train her





NudeShroom said:


> oh god now i have to watch the clip of her winking fail



despite the awkward wink, we should be so proud of her for leaving her comfort zone after all these years...


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 27, 2012)

Girls' Generation said:


> MUSIC VIDEO!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2012)

Fei is 25? god damnit!


----------



## koguryo (Apr 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o569iFjG0Tc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

I was totally in that show  In part 3, the girl that they grab was right in front of me so I could've been the one doing the interview lol  It's old but I don't think I ever linked it to the thread cuz I was probably busy with dancing or something

Edit: In Part 3 at 6:42 is our group and at 6:48 I'm the guy with the glasses next to the girl.  The girl in the pink jacket after that is my senior lol


----------



## Sasori (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't see anything at the times u said...

ah right part 3 is a different vid


----------



## Sasori (Apr 27, 2012)

That girl next to u is quite hot.

Rape her for great justice.

If you haven't already


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 27, 2012)

Just been marathoning Adam Couple! Up to episode 40.

Their push-pull is just masterful....2AM and BEG at the housewarming was great too.


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

Seohyun looks great in that teaser.


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2012)

Seobbyeon. 

. They added "epic" in the tags. 

And omg, all live? 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/zwx-QLrtF2g[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: fffff, won't you work YT


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Apr 27, 2012)

Went to a piss up today and met a fellow Sooyoung stan.
Wasn't expecting that


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3oR3ir2dLw[/YOUTUBE]
This choreo is too intense, I feel bad for them. How many times did they make them do it aswell? The performance was fucking great though.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 27, 2012)

Spica said:


> Seobbyeon.
> 
> . They added "epic" in the tags.
> 
> ...





Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://wdww.youtube.com/watch?v=L3oR3ir2dLw[/YOUTUBE]
> This choreo is too intense, I feel bad for them. How many times did they make them do it aswell? The performance was fucking great though.



WOW! That choregraphy IS intense! It's been awhile since I've seen a strong choregraphy.

If they keep up with this, I guess they won't have a choice but to lip sync most of the song D:


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2012)

I introd my friends to Soshi and they're all Yoona & Seohyun stans

Flawless taste but I need more Sooyoung stans


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

At first everyone is a Yoona or Seobb/Jess stan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

They're quite cute together.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 27, 2012)

Sasori said:


> That girl next to u is quite hot.
> 
> Rape her for great justice.
> 
> If you haven't already



 I am not in Korea anymore and I didn't


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

so i'm assuming we'll be getting the twinkle mv tonight? (edit: for me that's 8 hours from now)

if not

i might go mad


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

I was thinking it might come out tomorrow, my time. Maybe... I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope, earliest it should come out would be the 29th midnight so around 19 hours from now?


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

I was hoping it would come out before the iTunes release.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

.............................................

;____________________;

i don't think i can wait that long

unless they release an all around teaser with seohyun in her rocker clothes


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm imagining Cara in a hooded cape sacrificing Potatoes to a Wallpaper of Seohyun on her laptop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

i just ordered yams

they will be sacrificed


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

guys... if ever in america, avoid soul food at all costs.

it will burn your insides


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

Giant gif


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

Cara I'm asian, I can eat whole chillis like a boss.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

The performance before Dora Dora, Eli is a terrible singer


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2012)

Now every time you guys mention Eli , it reminds me of the guy with the dog bone ear rings

Good job Wouter



> Cara I'm asian, I can eat whole chillis like a boss.





/dislike onions though


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't like eating raw onions either, and tomatoes.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 27, 2012)

so... <w< how about that korean pop music 


it's really catchy


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, it really is.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2012)

This is how you eaaat it 

You Americans have such difficulty grasping the Aussie sense of humor even when we are taking the piss out of you 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWmv5RzJiuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

ahahahaha

I've spoken to Cax on teamspeak... I did not understand a lot of his aussie slang.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Still the catchiest song that I know of:

[YOUTUBE]U7mPqycQ0tQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone have that selca of Seohyun [I think it was her anyway] where she's wearing heels and she's in a garden? That's all I can remember about it.


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2012)

Sera, your Gyulsama set. 

Another follower of the goddess.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2012)

Seohyun doesn't take selcas


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't lie Hust, Australians don't have humour, I've been watching Home and Away for years and I've never heard one joke.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2012)

Who watches Home and away other than you and Alien's mom? 

I realised that lot of Europeans watch Australian shows like Neighbours and Home and away more than Aussies do .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to fucking love the show, but that was years ago, I haven't seen it in 6 years lol.

Neighbours used to be huge here until the Channel it was on in Australia got greedy and tried to fleece the BBC. BBC then dropped it and it went to the CW of UK broadcasting called Five.


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

Spica said:


> Sera, your Gyulsama set.
> 
> Another follower of the goddess.



I love Kara's Paris photobook.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 27, 2012)

omg BAP's comeback 

Hopefully MuCore or Inki's cameraman will have a Jongup bias, I need closeups


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Don't lie Hust, Australians don't have humour, I've been watching Home and Away for years and I've never heard one joke.



lol

Me too. 



Hustler said:


> Who watches Home and away other than you and Alien's mom?
> 
> I realised that lot of Europeans watch Australian shows like Neighbours and Home and away more than Aussies do .



I used to watch H2O and that show, Portal, where an Aussie guy and Irish girl find a portal in each their country that leads to the other one. 

Ocean Girl too was awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

Aren't there Barca suppourters here? Lol Champions League.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 27, 2012)

*comes out of lurking* ^^;



Hustler said:


> Who watches Home and away other than you and Alien's mom?
> 
> I realised that lot of Europeans watch Australian shows like Neighbours and Home and away more than Aussies do .


it's been a long time since I saw Home and Away. brings back memories.. anyone know where I can watch it online?


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2012)

speaking about kiwi shows.

Anyone remember The Tribe? It was so huge back in Norway, they even had concerts.

mmmmmm, Slade~


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Still the catchiest song that I know of:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]U7mPqycQ0tQ[/YOUTUBE]


this, and T-ara's Bo Peep Bo Peep is pretty catchy too. I couldn't get that song out of my head for a while.


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> never heard of the tribe
> let's keep it that way



I'll tell you anyway: virus kills all adults in the world, society collapses and the kids who are still around form "tribes".


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

i don't know any of these things


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

Wait I remember Tribe but I never watched it.


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2012)

It's pretty whack but it's more teenage drama in strange settings than anything, so you might not like it.

It deals with teenage pregnancy, bulimia, fanaticism, greed, etc. Plus, it's from the late 90s, so cheesy.  There were loads of memorable characters and cool character designs. 

Zoot and early Ebony was nightmare fuel.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

Spica where are you from again

I'm confused as to how youre the foreigner yet know everything the others do XD


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm from Norway. 

I had a ronery childhood and the television was my only friend.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2012)

^new otp

seems no new tts teaser tonight

oh well

guess i'll just cry for the next 48 hours


----------



## Spica (Apr 27, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> Spica lets have sex


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Is it just me or does Seohyun look rather tired in that picture?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2012)

nah, she looks really tired. Not surprised though, she practiced a lot to get to this stage and probably spent all the days leading up to mv filming


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2012)

Her puffy eyes are her charm , why did they cover it up with tons of makeup?? 

/suddenly not looking forward to Twinkle


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJmiLcUBzbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2012)

no close up on Sica..just her abs


----------



## Sera (Apr 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbBAKrGTOL4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6SGpu7cXdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Apr 28, 2012)

Tippany, your English has worsened.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlGPEWeh_xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Apr 28, 2012)

Less than an hour before it's midnight in Seoul. Does this mean we'll get the iTunes release and music video too?

And what is the special iTunes gift?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2012)

No idea if they're releasing the music video tonight 

/Feels good to be just an hour ahead of Korea

Twinkle is nice , certainly not spazzing over it but nice regardless


----------



## Sera (Apr 28, 2012)

Twinkle, full song:


----------



## Spica (Apr 28, 2012)

^it's nice. will wait for the mv because of taeyeon's incredibly big, clear eyes.

Also, repost:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTRuWOCBfVQ[/YOUTUBE]

Just realized it is Hyosung who blows a kiss to Rock Lee.  And Hyosung sings two solo-verses. Biaaaaas.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2012)

Hustler said:


> /Feels good to be just an hour ahead of Korea


*I'm* an hour ahead of Korea.

Where the fuck are you


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Sera (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Apr 28, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Australia


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Is it just me or does Seohyun look rather tired in that picture?



more like just woke up and sexy 

edit: Tiffany's english isn't that bad... she's lisping in that video o_O

I sound like that sometimes with my allergies


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Is it just me or does Seohyun look rather tired in that picture?



Sucking CEO oppa cock is hard work, mayne


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Alien said:


> Sucking CEO oppa cock is hard work, mayne



Probably.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

Alien said:


> Sucking CEO oppa cock is hard work, mayne





Eternal Goob said:


> Probably.



this was posted VERY QUICKLY AFTER I POSTED


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Australia



An hour behind Korea bitches, best timezone tbh.

Was at work do haven't had the mini but Twinkle sounds amazing and this is the best Tiffany has EVER sounded


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

tell me if it's good

maybe i'll buy it and try andwin shit from SM


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2012)

All of the response I've seen is positive, I can't wait to hear this if people consider Twinkle the weakest track


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

what the 

that's great news for my ears


----------



## Sera (Apr 28, 2012)

I've heard all the previews and they sound pretty great. I'm waiting for my copy to arrive.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

so i saw a comment that snsd was 4th on itunes

opened it to see for myself

it's 5th

woah

gonna check out the previews to see if i'm interested U:

edit: downloaded

SEOHYUN WHAT IS THIS GRIP YOU HAVE ON ME. 


oh god baby steps is awesome

and it was seohyun's favorite

flawless taste



guys this album is great.  probably nihon album level

baby steps, library, and checkmate i like right now

twinkle too of course

only one i'm meh to is hello goodbye


THE ONLY THING THAT BOTHERS ME HOWEVER

is Tiffany says "the cat is out of the box"

no fany

that's not the saying

this is in the message btw


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2012)

my download speed is ridiculously slow and my net's being a bitch B(

i don't think there'll be any other subunit as good as this one if they're not reusing members bc lbr, Sunny and Jessica both can't carry the other 2 subunits' vocals on their own and the other four aren't good at all vocally. add to the fact both Sunny & Jessica are two of the worst dancers in Soshi and the other 4 are the best, it's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

lol they're super lazy dancers.  not bad, just not as dedicated as the others XD

Yul has decent vocals but she's terrible live

sooyoungie somewhat similar

but seriously whoever had the dance idea has it right

put the weak 4 into a dance unit with dance songs, they won't need strong vocals

all their lives can be dedicated to dancing, and people won't give a darn


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2012)

lol SM confirming that some members will be in more than one subunit is pretty much confirmation that Taeyeon will definitely be in 2 units.

idt the dance unit will happen anyway, those are the girls who are usually the ones to go MIA in performances due to other schedules


----------



## Sera (Apr 28, 2012)

Sunny is one of my favourite members. I just wish she was stronger vocally.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

maybe not taeyeon

seohyun usually carries them when they need someone xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2012)

taeyeon has the selling power though, that's her edge over Seobb.

idk if SM is willing enough to let seohyun be in another unit


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

this is true

and yeah they wouldn't put both of them in the same subunit again... it would miss the point 

/just wnats more seohyun of course

but lol

i made a comment forever ago on a BB video

i come back to see this reply in my email earlier:



> Dude that's like really awesome!!!! i mean it has nothing to do with the song, I respect you man!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2012)

Save the whales 

I really like Baby steps


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

omg... i love Love Sick

I missed it my first listen, i was distracted

but my god

<3 album


----------



## Adachi (Apr 28, 2012)

Listening to the album right now. Not bad, not bad at all.

And I agree with those saying "Twinkle" is the weakest track. Loving "Baby Steps" and "OMG" so far.

Okay, add "Library" to that. And "Goodbye, Hello". "Love Sick" as well (reminds me of that ballad about fathers from f(x)).

See SME, you guys DO have the capability to push out good solid albums. I just hope you guys will do this more frequently.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2012)

i think hello goodbye is weaker than twinkle

but taht's about it


----------



## Sera (Apr 28, 2012)

Hopefully the music video will come out really soon.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2012)

2ne1 Korean comeback soon and YG said he'll be releasing information on YG's new girl group this coming month 

Gona be a good year


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 29, 2012)

okay, Twinkle has already become my favorite girl group mini this year. the only weakness is that this album doesn't really have a cohesive theme or anything but it's rare that I like everything on a SM release.

Hello Goodbye sounds really Christmasy and ia its the only track weaker than Twinkle. the rest is amazing

if SM fucking bothers they can put out really good stuff and the three of them sound amazing.


----------



## Sera (Apr 29, 2012)

It looks like I'm going to be away when the Twinkle music video will be released.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2012)

Park Jimin won 

Kota is how Amber should be , nothing personal against Amber though lol


----------



## Sasori (Apr 29, 2012)

lmao that was my hair before I got it cut yesterday.

Not even intentional, I just hadn't cut it in 3 months. Covered my eyebrows just the same and everything xD


----------



## Sasori (Apr 29, 2012)

lol I'm playing on an Australian RO server.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2012)

LoL?? Australian servers and some Asian servers are pretty much the same for Dota anyway, just that difficulty level when you enter Asian servers is like god like


----------



## Spica (Apr 29, 2012)

^he's entered your world, Hustler. 

THE BUSH.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2012)

Australia is a great country , people bitch and moan about it before even visiting and once they do , they never leave 

/because they normally get bitten by a poisonous spider or snake

I realised while watching Big Bang theory that if Seob was more vocal and nerdy , she'd be the exact replica of Sheldon .


----------



## Spica (Apr 29, 2012)

Whatev'mate. 

I love Seob's personality. You can really see that she hates doing the aegyo (high voice, big eyes and enthusiastic personality whenever she's MC-ing)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

I love water so if I went to Aussie I'd never leave thanks to the beaches.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I realised while watching Big Bang theory that if Seob was more vocal and nerdy , she'd be the exact replica of Sheldon .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

Sexually she's pretty much Sheldon


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

When Yoona heard she couldn't get a piece of Eno:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2012)

Yoona's face in the first one


----------



## Sera (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

Omg finally got home. KMF this yr was fun. All I can say...Ga In was cute and Narsha was hot...lolol. fancam and pic coming soon.

and Mir was chilling out in in front of the stage when GOD perform...um Mir is shorter than i expect O.o


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

You can never tell how tall they are, Mblaq seems rather short. Who was there btw ichi?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2012)

i'm expecting everyone to be short

that way if i ever actually do meet a boy group, i'll be more impressed if they're actually tall


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

Mir was like next to me lol and the fan girl ran down to get autograph lolol

- the line up was: Nam Jin, Im Tae Kyung, Love & Peace, Lena Park, Bobby Kim, Buga Kingz, Kim Kyung Ho, BEG, MBLAQ, and G.O.D!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

Did you get Mir's autograph?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

nope...well i didnt have anything for him to sign on anyway...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

Should have taken your chest out and tell him to sign it like a rockstar.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is a few photo from my 
i have mostly fancam though...will be upload later..will take a while ^^


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 29, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> Omg finally got home. KMF this yr was fun. All I can say...Ga In was cute and Narsha was hot...lolol. fancam and pic coming soon.
> 
> and Mir was chilling out in in front of the stage when GOD perform...um Mir is shorter than i expect O.o



I went to my first KMF back in 2009 when some members from g.o.d. reunited to perform some songs. 

Son Ho Young, Kim Tae Woo & Park Joon Hyung seriously made the concert a lot more entertaining than just artists singing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

My fancam ;D
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqEN6QlYWLA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6NkGi7FIkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

SO Ichi who was the most attractive member of Mbalq, be honest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2012)

oh cool, Mir did a great job


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

wae ask me that? Im a guy!....i like Thunder lol...but Lee Joon looks fun  ahaha


----------



## Spica (Apr 29, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> wae ask me that? Im a guy!....i like Thunder lol...but Lee Joon looks fun  ahaha





We know you wouldn't mind crossing to the other side.



Oh wait, that's for Sasori.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2012)

btw guys i have a bunch of used avys here that i might not use again if anyone likes them

still ones:






I think Adachi sometimes still uses the last one though


...i may of also given away santasoo

i think to leo

not sure


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

It's okay Ichi I like Thunder and Joon too, obviously GO has a the rare moustache so he wins be default.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

Its War!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2EDbGflxg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Park Jimin won
> 
> Kota is how Amber should be , nothing personal against Amber though lol



Lol agreed, Amber isn't as skilled as she is and her personality doesn't come through on stage unlike Kota.

Oh Jay Park performed at our local awards show, I like his songs but damn singing really isn't his forte


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

Son Ho Young was close lolol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIYpC9Ybb-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2012)

Kota has swag just seeping from her

she seriously flew up my bias list


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

i dont know i just know Son Ho Young and Tae Won from g.o.d


----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> nope...well i didnt have anything for him to sign on anyway...



I would have took a porn cd just for an autograph from G.O


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

Sell it on Ebay, probably make a nice profit

Hust is an evil genius.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2012)

we all know G.O. would definitely of signed the guy who brought porn


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

lolol GO ftw then! ahah

btw here is something fun while watching the CF lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEEcGQzyUx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2012)

No one should like Joon , his ideal type is Hyosung and he has more of a chance the Kikwang 

I wouldn't mind if she wanted some of G.O's moustache though

Isn't moustache the correct spelling? why is this spell check correcting me?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

Im sure somewhere in my It's War fancam I said "you shouldn't do that"


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

> why is this spell check correcting me?



Damn american spelling.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2012)

mustache hahahah


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

a bit of Sarangbi!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOFZEks4_Xs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Apr 29, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


>



Taking these for future use~ Thanks. I can rep you after Thursday when I'm on a computer again.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2012)

Taeyeon looks smokin but i'm not sure whether I like the hair colour or not . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3gd-rBrqs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2012)

ok so these Ace Bed are killing me!


----------



## koguryo (Apr 30, 2012)

Gonna take my first dance class at a studio here in the US.  Jay Park's friend teaches there.  The friend is the one from the Abandoned and Know Your Name videos, the foreign one that doesn't wear the hat.  I have to start dance from the beginning here.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

o my fucking god after school concert live stream

EYOUNG IS KILLING IT WITH HER GUITAR SOLO RN I AM NOT WORTHY


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2012)

Yup until Hello Venus debuts

I can't wait till Jo Kwon is the MC for some music program and he introduces them  , helloo penussssssss


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

this concert is amazing omg.

they can just stay in japan forever while hello penis promotes in korea, at least their sales are decent & the songs are better there anw


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

I've seen some of their performances in Japan, seriously good.


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

It's troublesome traveling outside of Europe. Visas are stupid, embassies are so arrogant.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

It's a waiting game Spica.


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

Not just that, the embassy in London says I can't get more than 60 days while the one in Oslo says I can get up to 90 days. Also, it's been a week and none of them replied to my email-enquiry so now I have to call up to them.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kte_2Ew6Vrs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3teMQbEbHq4[/YOUTUBE]

Where's the Yuri solo shot...?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

TWINKLE IS OUT


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

Every time I replay, there's 250+ comments have been updated...!


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 30, 2012)

product placements lol. I guess SM needed somebody to pay for an MV that's going to involve things beyond just dancing and face shots.


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

Taeyeon is amazing. THOSE BIG CLEAR EYES AND THAT SMILE. 

But it's too glitzy for me, this MV. lol Tiffany looks weird and Seobb looks like she wants to sink in the ground whenever she winks and doing the  face.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> product placements lol. I guess SM needed somebody to pay for an MV that's going to involve things beyond just dancing and face shots.







I'd believe the expression if they were books. lol


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

So it has come to this...

U DIE.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't really like Twinkle. It just never goes anywhere, thing with Secret is that they have kind of a fierce vibe, here it's more playful but kind of just too clean and without soul.

Also who's the guy? Don't tell mean another group is debuting or something>_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the problem with Twinkle is that the chorus really lacks the oomph it needs to elevate it into a better song. the teasers sounded great, I was disappointed by the chorus most.


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

The chorus sounds like a verse...? That's what I think. Secret pulls the genre very well.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Secret have this oomp to their sound, not to mention crazy dances, this is all very cute and poppy but it's not the same. But Seohyun was so fine in this. In b4 Cara.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

yes, I'd love to hear Secret covering this though, I think they could pull it off.

Baby Steps is simply AMAZING though, I hope they do it for a comeback stage. OMG is great, it's pretty similar sound wise but gosh, so much better than Twinkle in terms of catchiness.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

F;LAKFD'WP'ASFDKAS'F

^THAT SAYS FLAWLESS FUCKING PERFECTION

DID YOU SEE HER PRACTICALLY MAKING LOVE TO THE CAMERA WITH THE BAND IN THE BACKGROUND?

MY GOD AND IN FRONT OF THE PIANO

SHE SHOULD OF BEEN ON TOP OF IT

SOMEHOW PLAYING IT

MY GOD

AND EXO GTFO


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

exo will ruin this mv because you know the fangirls FUCKING OVERREACT AND MAKE THIS ABOUT THEM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

also if they sing hello goodbye with their debut stages i'm gonna cry


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Why are EXO even in this?

Seobbu with the rock band, I wanted to go all rocker during that. For some reason Only You by Ashanti kept coming in to my head when i saw that.

Twinkle Twinkle is top on my Youtube page.

I didn't even listen to the mini


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

you should give it a try Enno, Baby Steps, OMG, Hello Goodbye & Checkmate are all really good


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2012)

RA's ava cracks me up , Seob really is a robot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

I love her scenes sfm it's hilar.

i want to change to one of the rock scenes


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

i want them

to sing

love sick

so bad


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

I am gonna listen to it since i heard someone mention it's their best thing since Oh and Oh is my biggest jam.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

the mini? it's great, way better than The Boys, it's close to the same tier as Jpn Album but not quite.

I liked Oh! a lot, it had nice cute songs, great ballads and had a few bad songs (but those are entertaining trainwrecks). Compared to The Boys which had about 3 decent/nice songs and a bunch of fillers. I never get why people found The Boys a better album.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2012)

Half of Tumblr is about how Exo featured in the MV and how one of them is a massive fan boy of Soshi lol

I agree with RA , Baby steps is probably the best song IMO


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

The Boys was pretty forgettable, and their JPN album is about as perfect as a pop record gets.

Oh had some weird ass songs but I just love the vibe of the album.

Ofcourse the EXOfanbots will jump on this, I already said it's some lame attempt to have interaction between EXO and Soshi, so the fangirls can go "oppa is so close with them, family, lovers, omg he's so cute" etc and annoy everyone on tumblr with their inane spazzing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

caught byuntaeng in the act.

3:37 she sure had her eyes down low on seohyun


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

my favo parts of AS concert:

*Spoiler*: __ 




they rearranged when i fall so every member will have a part, it's amazing, second half of this vid


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

lol i just realized that in two hours 3 snsd members have achieved more likes than the exok video debut 3 weeks ago

not saying it says much but it's funny XD


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't with this mv , Seob you're fucking awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

6 female suitors.  WHO WOULDN'T BE SHOCKED?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Seob's probably wishing they were something, possibly Yonghwa's underpants.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Okay listening to the mini:

Baby Steps sounds like a proper American ballad, probably bought by a US composer. But I like it, I like how they harmonise.

Expect more edits.

Oh my God or Oh my Gosh? It's nice I guess, the inst is good but the song  is lacking. Too much ooohh aeegghhhh oh oh babyayyyy euggggh adlibs for my taste.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Seob's probably wishing they were something, possibly Yonghwa's underpants.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol Cara it's okay. I did lol at how uninterested she must really be about shoes

Library is awesome. I wonder what the song is about though, they're singing about books that look like oppars abs?

Goodbye Hello, eh I like SM's out of season Christmassy songs (Snowy Wish is my favourite), but this was a completely forgettable filler.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

B( i hate snowy wish.

Baby Steps is a Korean Remake of Varisty's version I think


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Love Sick is great, very nice. Taeyeon is killing it. Also Seobb sound like a fucking star on this song.

Checkmate is nice, Seobb sounds so good here. sorry Park Tippany Bom but idk not cutting it for me. Also dat instrumental 

So I love Library and Baby Steps. Love Sick and Checkmate were great too. Overall a nice album, way better than The Boys.



> B( i hate snowy wish.



I know you do, but for some reason I love that song, though the MV kinda killed it for me. On the Hoot album I loved My Best Friend and Snowy Wish lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Okay listening to the mini:
> 
> Baby Steps sounds like a proper American ballad, probably bought by a US composer. But I like it, I like how they harmonise.
> 
> ...



just checked the booklet since i have it

Composed, Arranged, by Jimmy Andrew Richard / Sean Alexander / Tom Roger / Joachim Alte / Jimmy Burney


Library and Twinkle also weren't composed by koreans


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Library you can kinda tell, the composition is more Western.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

also seohyun said RnB wasn't familiar to her

girl was born for it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

She bringing out her inner Christina Aguilera


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kQU-vvzUMQ8[/YOUTUBE]

mmmhmmm


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

lmao, tbh the Soshi Minis pretty much make up their best discography? Hoot is really solid as a mini, the Gee mini was one of the best k-pop idol minis imo and Genie mini is good too.


*Spoiler*: __ 








taengsic shippers are desperate that they are photoshopping things


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

She's probably hiding a knife under there.

What are the biggest crack ships in Kpop?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

Seohyun x Yonghwa, definitely


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

You wish

Seohyun and Kyuhyun is fo sho crack.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

seokyu

victoria/changmin


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Yuri and JYP?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

i just have to post this again because... i would really love a rock unit for eyoung especially in japan omfg. seohyun & her need to become friends ASAP and do a special stage or something


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

Enno: 

YunhoxJaejoong
TOPxGD
TaeFany
Khuntoria
Potato
NoonaxZelo

Not that I'm in any of these.

Is anyone even shipping the newest WGM-couples?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

E-young need to drop AS and fucking join a rock group. She's fucking incredible.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

Spica, WGM got canned


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

after the travesty of YongSeo they decided they could no longer air terrible television


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Spica, WGM got canned



 

See, it's that unpopular, even I don't know. 

*and haha, in Leeteuk's failure face*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

It was the Suju couples that killed it. What the producers didn't realise is the only thing ELF hate more than not seeing their oppas, is to see them with girls.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

I think a combination of ratings getting too low, nobody liking the Season 3 couples & the MBC strike all caused it to die in a quiet little flame nobody noticed


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Is MBC still on strike?

Adam and Goguma, those were the days

And then crazy plant lady and Dinosaur in his pants made their appearance.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

^indeed

that and as much as i like (most of) suju, sometimes i wonder how relevant they even were.  some people who may have casually watched the show probably hated it when they forced them in


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2012)

Suju are relevant in variety? as in like the general public knows them etc. but they don't care about the group or their music w/e. they're just everywhere because their names are already known?

tbh I think Suju are actually really great in variety if no female guests are involved. Somehow whenever a female guest is involved they become the biggest douchebags.


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't HATE SuJu... as a group.

Just the looks of Leeteuk, Heechul, Shindong and Eunhyuk.

So seeing them fail filled me with glee.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Eunhyuk is funny, Shindong is okay as long as he doesn't express his opinions. But I just don't find Teuk funny, he's cringeworthy. Also in b4 Wouter but Yesung tries wayyyy to hard. The best members are Heechul, Siwon's hilarious expression and Kyhyun's wit. Sungmin's not too bad either.


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

Kpop nostalgia. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24831KBTzko[/YOUTUBE]
I have this on my mind. Banana-Bananasa~

The rapper still makes me lol. "G.NA going bananas! YEAH."


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2Z2SKapErU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

So I got bored and trolled Tumblr, from all the hate posts only one fandom got pissed and it was Exotics


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

Just came to say Seohyun came off the best in the MV I think.





Ennoea said:


> Is MBC still on strike?
> 
> Adam and Goguma, those were the days



It just occurred to me Adam couple had a kind of My Sassy Girl vibe. With Jo Kwon having all the crazy ideas and Ga-In being the normal/reluctant partner.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

You think!?

You can't question perfection, good sir.


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought Adam couple was the most comic-like. Not as in comical, but that they both had roles to fill, like JoKwon being that eccentric idiot and GaIn being a normal/older/mature partner. Tsukkomi? Dunno.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, they were kind of the perfect mismatch of personalities where they still gradually influenced each other, with GaIn emotionally coming out of her chic shell, and Jokwon becoming more confident in taking charge and direct skinship (kinda lol).


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 30, 2012)

oops, late to the party!

1) Genie Taeyeon! Friggin missed that hairstyle of hers and dat forehead 

2) Seohyun is too classy to have swag 

3) Tiffany's eye-smile @______@ 

Lots of flashy scenes in the music video, not expecting too much of choregraphy since this is mainly a song to showcase the 3 members' vocals, annnnnnnd the chorus is a little weak compared to the rest of the song.

That's all, carry on!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2012)

Ugh I feel so ghetto after reading through those comments

Best thing about this is Omona over reacting and some of the comments are rude as fuck . If it was some Korean who said something racially ignorant about a Western country , the whole place would have blew up lol . 

Seriously though Taeyang needs to sit his Tyrion ass down , he's trying too hard these days 


Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, they were kind of the perfect mismatch of personalities where they still gradually influenced each other, with GaIn emotionally coming out of her chic shell, and Jokwon becoming more confident in taking charge and direct skinship (kinda lol).



Bitch please you got Goguma and Adam couple mixed up


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

3 years of being a Seohyun fan, and my god there are so many fans of her today.

Don't know if I should be happy that people recognize perfection, or if I should be mad that people b creepin on mah bias.

and lol @ Taeyang.  I like the guy, but sometimes he does go a bit too far.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Bitch please you got Goguma and Adam couple mixed up


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 30, 2012)

Spica said:


> Kpop nostalgia.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24831KBTzko[/YOUTUBE]
> I have this on my mind. Banana-Bananasa~
> ...



omg that reminds me, I recently found out that my friend actually met G.NA once before she became famous. Apparently she didn't really fit in at her school but she was really nice and kind of awkward


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

...I didn't realize she was Canadian.

Either way that's really cute.  I expected most of the foreign discovered idols were probably the most charismatic when auditioning, so her talent must of really stood out. :3


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Spica said:


> Kpop nostalgia.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24831KBTzko[/YOUTUBE]
> I have this on my mind. Banana-Bananasa~
> ...



First time listening to this song, it's pretty good. :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2012)

goddammit spica.

now it's in my head


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 30, 2012)

just done watching Infinite concert in Jp alolol....great!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)

taeyang really tries too hard


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2012)

so cute~~~  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VohPZA1TuBw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 1, 2012)

Lol DSP boys look so weak , like they just stepped out of a womb . I can't take them seriously with a name like A-Jax


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2012)

i'm looking for this kpop song
it's a dance track
the chorus is a girl(s) going ding ding ding
or ring ring ring.
it's not the ring ding dong thing by SHINee
keep hearing it and it's busting my brain ;_;
can't remember much else besides this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)

the grasshopper song?


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2012)

Holy shit it is 

Thanks Rains.
I heard it when I was walking around Mokpo. Here're some pics.
Also taught my first two classes - the students are crazy! 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)

how's the students like over there? rowdy?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 1, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol DSP boys look so weak , like they just stepped out of a womb . I can't take them seriously with a name like A-Jax



the fuck is up with this concept

look like ukiss


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> how's the students like over there? rowdy?



Waaay overworked. Especially the high school students - they're normally studying at school/hagwons from 8am to midnight. The middle schoolers have pressure to get into high school as well. My students, they're friendly but crazy. 

ring-a-ring-a-ring

ps: I've mastered Hanguel!


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Did the students do something

Yeah it's pretty crazy from the looks of it but Asia is so competitive and the school systems are abit of a mess.

Wtf those guys look really stupid. DSP are lucky they have good composers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)

looks like a bad gay porno cover.

ohwait that is ukiss' concept as well 

ouch, they're studying till midnight? that's insane, how do they even have a life? i'm already pretty stressed as it is and i don't even study till midnight and shit


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

It's not even useful to study till midnight, your brain will never process half the stuff you read.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

I love these guys so much, very soft pop rock, somewhat dream pop:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxNW1GVM6Pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

I thought it said 5th of May and got excited


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)

good timing tho.

IU's not planning on promoting her new single on music shows, so chances of them winning increase. Taetiseo won't sweep for a month so... Chances are good.

unless some other people comeback.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

I hope the quality stays up with their next release and they don't get lazy.

Taesticals will probably sweep, unless ELF help Infinite win

May 15, one day before mine and IU's birthday. If I was a silly 13 year old fanboy I'd claim this is my birthday gift


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)

I expect quality anyway, Sweetune hasn't really disappointed me thus far.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Is Sweettune still doing their stuff? I'm worried they're spreading themselves thin.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)

yeah. Sweetune has worked with them since debut, they're the main boy group for Sweetune. idt Sweetune does much for other boy groups tho? Boyfriend (who got a few of what clearly were Infinite reject songs)... that's about it?

other than Infinite, only KARA, 9 Muses and Spica (I assume, but Painkiller wasn't by them).


----------



## Spica (May 1, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> good timing tho.
> 
> IU's not planning on promoting her new single on music shows, so chances of them winning increase. Taetiseo won't sweep for a month so... Chances are good.
> 
> unless some other people comeback.



I feel like there's _someone _who was supposed to comeback.

Someone. _Someone_ we don't think is relevant anymore.

Question is, who is it? 

I really hate this nagging feeling.


----------



## Hustler (May 1, 2012)

Son Dambi?


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Did you see Dambi's pics? Damn girl has got it going on.


----------



## Hustler (May 1, 2012)

Yeah she's too damn sexy 

Dem long legs


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Idk, I think she got something done:


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 1, 2012)

Ugh she looks like Woori in the first pic , 2nd pic looks fine 

Praying she didn't get anything done


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

I think she did, her face looks all botox-y.


----------



## Spica (May 1, 2012)

Those legs are impossibly Korean. 

My professionally Photoshop-trained eyes attest.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

I imagine they've stretched them out. How good are you at PS


----------



## Hustler (May 1, 2012)

Ah well must be paranoid about age catching up to her

She actually does have nice long legs


----------



## JJ (May 1, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> Omg finally got home. KMF this yr was fun. All I can say...Ga In was cute and Narsha was hot...lolol. fancam and pic coming soon.
> 
> and Mir was chilling out in in front of the stage when GOD perform...um Mir is shorter than i expect O.o



Mir is a huge G.O.D. fanboy so he really wanted to watch. They're all fairly short except I read that Thunder is tall in all the accounts. 



IchiTenshou said:


> My fancam ;D
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqEN6QlYWLA[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6NkGi7FIkI[/YOUTUBE]





IchiTenshou said:


> Its War!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2EDbGflxg4[/YOUTUBE]



Oh thank you for the fancams! 



Hustler said:


> No one should like Joon , his ideal type is Hyosung and he has more of a chance the Kikwang
> 
> I wouldn't mind if she wanted some of G.O's moustache though
> 
> Isn't moustache the correct spelling? why is this spell check correcting me?



After watching him a lot, Joon will say his ideal type for the sake of the show. He's changed it a few times. Yet when it was a more serious interview, he said he had no type. The only two members that are consistent with ideal type are Seungho and Mir. 

I see Deputy Myself is stanning G.O.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 1, 2012)

As someone who has been constantly watching the Twinkle MV, for a second I was scared that their eyebrows were drawn on

after close inspection and replaying, i have concluded that their eyebrows are just really fuckin light this time around

/end random thoughts


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

I think Korean girls complain they have really thin eye brows, like i'm sure Hara has none and she draws them on.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 1, 2012)

yeah i know it's common practice

i mean no problem if someone does it, but i personally hate it


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2012)

Heard Dambi's comeback got delayed because her drama got extended


----------



## Spica (May 1, 2012)

SPEAKING OF EYEBROWS.

When I first started Kpop, I was a little put off by the big eyebrows I thought all Koreans possess. The hairs are thin but the size of those things.  

Big fuzzy eyebrows that didn't seem to be tweezed or shaped. It looks like a ghost seaweed.  







It's like his eyebrows are manes of their own.

EDIT


*Spoiler*: _You need to spread some reputation around before giving to Hustler again_ 



 This must be like the fifth Zelo you've given me. 



Enno's troll is still around.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 1, 2012)

fuzzy eyebrows are cute

and lol i love wouters confession in there


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2012)

Tae's eyesbrows <3


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Kibum is back Wouter:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nff21MmllxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

That you love Spica, you want to hug her, you want to kiss her na na na


----------



## Spica (May 1, 2012)

Enno: 

Like, omg, he told me he loved me and wanted to make love to me but once we started talking marriage and responsibilities, he's like, totally, not talking to me anymore.

EDIT:

And fu, I can't give rep back to anyone on the Kpop-thread, so Enno:


----------



## NudeShroom (May 1, 2012)

rofl pedonoona


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Men Spica, they're hot and they're cold, they're yes and they're no, they're in and they're out, it's black and it's white, you're wrong when it's right...i forget the lyrics..


----------



## Sasori (May 1, 2012)

lol my rep is in spoilers.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Idk, I think she got something done:



Amazing. Even if she did have surgery, she is still looking young and pretty.


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

A-pink to come back with a full album. Praying for an Eunji solo track !


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Oh yeah my lovely girls are coming back, I hope it's like their first mini.


----------



## Sasori (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8VJfsnb0O8[/YOUTUBE]Eun Ji Won = Takiya Genji


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

Shit! 

He does look awful lot like Genji with that hair  . Have seen pretty much every episode of 1n2d but never realised .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2012)

as graduation, i'm mad that it won't be raina ugh B(

hopefully this a pink album is less basic than the Snow Pink one.


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

Rania is basically dissolving


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2012)

took me a minute to realize Ji Won = G. One


----------



## Chloe (May 2, 2012)

I really don't want a graduation unless they get rid of Raina which isn't going to happen, or Kahi.
I'm gonna be so devastated if it's Jungah tbqh


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2012)

it's sad seeing Rania...

actually all these new groups from the 2010 era onwards... a lot of them have lost members and added new ones due to the inability to gain any ofrm of popularity and you can tell they're struggling to even stay relevant or keep members. it's a sad state, especially thsoe from the really small companies that didn't make it


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Imo most groups are lucky they're still together, it's not long till the idol groups start facing the chop, I mean look at the amount of rookies this year that are doing so well. Other groups will suffer. AS and Rainbow seem to be the most obvious.

Also IY with CNB is subbed


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

Ikje you troll. 

But as much as I love Kahi-unni she really needs to graduate and get on to new things as she's getting older and needs a solo-career before she won't be relevant anymore. 

And I thought Rainbow was doing good in Japan?


----------



## Chloe (May 2, 2012)

Rainbow is at the same level as AS in Japan who are doing pretty well for a korean group.

According my friends who follow jpop this is pretty accurate except T-ara should be lower and Kara should be a bit higher than shown. And 2ne1 should be lower


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2012)

in terms of Japan:
SoKa > T-ara > AS/Rainbow/Secret

2ne1 is unpredictable


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2012)

> TaeTiSeo will perform Twinkle & Baby Steps on M Countdown (3 May), Twinkle on Music Bank (4 May) and Love Sick & Twinkle on Music Core (5th)



yes yes baby steps live


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

I haven't heard about PASSPO and Super Girls but damn Buono! and Scandal are lower than expected. T-ara is too high and damn, KARA is high even for a Japanese group. Are they really that popular? Morning Musume isn't dead yet and what the heck is Momoiro Clover Z? I think Secret will be more popular soon. :I Haven't noticed them do any promotions in Japan except the Rock Lee ED that will be released in June.

Lol at 4Minute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2012)

they've done a few things but I think Secret has finally found their groove in Japan, think this upcoming single will do well because of the Rock Lee thing, their Japanese as a whole seems to have improved.

eh, KARA is pm #2 behind the 48 groups I think. They don't sell singles as hot as those 48/46 groups but their album sales are monstrous. They def sell more than Perfume and those girls are near top tier if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

I wish Kamilia would fansub Kara's appearances in Japan more.  

Not to mention Rainbow and Secret.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Kara are pretty big in Japan, their last album has sold over 800k, and they're on alot of shows but they don't get subbed.


----------



## Alien (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yUN1Ub5V6c&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

I'm afraid SNSD will ruin my hardworked English accent, sabotaging my mastery of the th-sound. I keep singing TELE-PUSSY.


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

Why does Jessica look so awkward nowadays? Taeyeon must have punched her jaw and dislocated that shit


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

HOLY

BAP is number 30 on Youtube Top 100. (Big Bang's BLUE is the next Kpop act on #80 and Gee on #88.)

Noona is happey.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 2, 2012)

Wardrobe malfunction...?


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 2, 2012)

Why does she remind me of KARA Seungyeon..


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

It's the EYEBROWS.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Can I have Gyrui's solo already DSP, the fuck are you doing!!!


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

> Minhyuk needs more singing lines in general, just sayin.



I concur. He's a great vocalist. 

A father' day song? It's okay.


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> In fact
> Minhyuk might be the most talented rookie idol of 2012, called it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Oh god Zelo is some mutant freak that escaped from an SM lab and then devoured the soul of Tupac.

Minhyuk is really talented though, his dancing is great though he hasn't had a chance to show it and he can sing and rap pretty well.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRPooNr5DT4[/YOUTUBE]

If only he was in EXO, he'd be regarded as Jesus.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSwYftKuR0s[/YOUTUBE]
The rest of them are just flailing, but Minhyuk is rolling like a buffalo


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh2F81m3pHE[/YOUTUBE]
Pwning 2PM pre-debut like a boss.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGn1AMTnRpE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
The dude singing is Minhyuk. Zico and Kyung are rapping.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Cube just cares about Hyuna, Boobs and Beast from the looks of it. I feel sorry for their trainees.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> yes yes baby steps live



OHMYGOD THE KPOP GODS HEARD ME

RA WE GET TO SEE SEOHYUN BE FLAWLESS SINGING R&B ;___;


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Can they sing Love Sick and Library aswell


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

I want OMG.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2012)

they are singing love sick

that's why i'm so excited

not only do i love twinkle but they sing my two favorite songs from it


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Can they sing Mr Taxi too:33


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

She looks great


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2012)

Can't match names and faces in A Pink still except Eunji and Bomi.

God the pinkfinite shippers will be so fucking annoying this month tho


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

Oh yeh both comeback around the same time 

Namjoo looks like a cross breed of Hyunyoung and No Eul, what happened to her face


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

Guys, I have this nagging feeling again.

Like there's something we SHOULD be talking about.

But what?


----------



## Naked (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJUSvThkzlY[/YOUTUBE]

This?


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

That too, but no. 

Make it stop.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2012)

well i already mentioned seohyun for today

pedonoona something?


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

AS graduation?

Zelo?


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 2, 2012)

nip slip from that t-ara girl


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2012)

banana bananas?

wouters new attraction to spica?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2012)

cara:


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2012)

Now I'll never get my homework done. @_@

first pic is super cute in a strange way


edit: WHOEVER IS DOING HER HAIR LATELY

I WANT THEM TO STAY

CUZ I LIKE IT I LIKE I LIKE IT I LIKE ITTTTTT


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2012)

^For once Krystal looks faintly similar to her sister.

I've pedonoona'd enough for today. AS is irrelevant. DM's undying love for me isn't my first priority. There's something else, much more urgent. 

Fudge it, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2012)

Iu with a guitar is love!



> I've pedonoona'd enough for today. AS is irrelevant. DM's undying love for me isn't my first priority. There's something else, much more urgent.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Iu with a guitar is love!



I completely agree.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 3, 2012)

TTS Onstage outfits.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Adachi (May 3, 2012)

Why is Krystal so hot? And Seobot's pose looks so robotic in that 2nd outfit pic.


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2012)

Oh Google 

Deputy, don't make a girl wait and get it to #1 then!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dC57gMYp34E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Is that Namjoo, the fuck she got Tiffany done to her face. Yes Tiffany is the noun for getting a new face.

IU teaser sounds good.

Google is trying to muscle in to the Korean stream market it seems.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Baby steps sounds great but there's something not working between the three of them.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

Well I'll work Seohyun away from them if you know what I mean.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rz6jO90Whm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGn1AMTnRpE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> The dude singing is Minhyuk. Zico and Kyung are rapping.


I have had that on my ipod and been jamming out to if for so long.
Holy shit the dude's in BtoB.
Stanning this minhyuk guy now.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6wwClvnq8Y[/YOUTUBE]
Oh yeah, maknae got alot of lines.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Twinkle live was so much better than the song, though the song still lack abit of Secret's magic.


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2012)

e.via's new mv
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMTm039ZoOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

I really hate Fany's singing technique in lives. Tho at least her voice is stable and doesn't make me cringe


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

I like Fany but her technique is abit messy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB2Xfwsi-Ro[/YOUTUBE]
Hust come out bro, sounds great.

Ha Young, if only you weren't so young


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2012)

FFF!!

This will be good . I dunno why you're obsessed with Ha Young , is there something about her i'm missing?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

got free tickets to see Kim Hyun Joong, free shirt & a hi five as well fuckyeah.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

He sucks personally but a Hi 5, how the hell did you bag that? I'm imagining sobbing girls not letting go f his hands


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

he added it in, he guaranteed everyone attending it would get a hi five at the end of the concert =o

everyone attending gets a free shirt as well.

gr8 promotion tbh, esp since he's solo and his ticket price would be equal to a mid-tier popular group here.

o my friend's aunt works at the place the concert's held and had free tix to give my friend. he asked me along  because i'm one fo the few kpop people he knows


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

okay this is a different brand of cute from the standard kpop ones, i'm anticipating this.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Hahaha Harbhajan out on 0, suck on it you bastard.

I hope the big guy is a Pledis trainee.



> o my friend's aunt works at the place the concert's held and had free tix to give my friend. he asked me along



Lucky girl. You've seen everyone

I dare you to scream oppa at him and grab on for lulz.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

> I dunno why you're obsessed with Ha Young , is there something about her i'm missing?



Take 80% of stuff I say with a pinch of salt, when I'm talking about a 14 year old sexually, it's mostly satire.

On another note, HaYoung, those underage legs


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

who's cara gonna have to kill now?


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2012)

^Leeteuk,

 But she forgot to include medical professionals as well.


----------



## JJ (May 3, 2012)

Get everyone excited that a bunch of K-pop artists are going to be in San Fran area on May 21 and then it's only for Google employees. WTF.


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2012)

.
.
.

Not relevant to Kpop but today I had a lecture with Toby Haynes. British TV Director working with Doctor Who (he did the 2010 Christmas special and Pandorica Opens among others), Sherlock (The Reichenbach Fall) and Being Human. It was 3 hours long because he went 1 and a half our over time due to all the Doctor Who clips we were watching. It was awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

1: Seobb I'm disappoint, Teuk really? He's such a creep. Lol no Kyuhyun
2: Drinking water Tiffany? Okay sure.
3: The girl from Girl's Day wore a fan present, people need to stop.


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> 1: Seobb I'm disappoint, Teuk really? He's such a creep. Lol no Kyuhyun
> 2: Drinking water Tiffany? Okay sure.
> 3: The girl from Girl's Day wore a fan present, people need to stop.



Yup pretty much everything you said 

I feel for Hyeri . She had good intentions but in the end everyone's hopping on a 16-17 year old for a mistake.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> who's cara gonna have to kill now?





> Seohyun was asked to pick someone who came closest to her ideal type within SM Entertainment, and she chose choreographer Shim Jae Won as #1, *Leeteuk as #2*, and TVXQ?s Changmin as #3.



BRB FINDING NEW BIAS


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2012)

I love Hyeri's picture. She has such a unique nose.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

I find it amusing that Teuk think he'll protect Seobb, who'll protect her from you

But really his obsession with the young girls in Soshi was and will always be creepy. He's not her father, Seobb has never even mentioned him, I'd be able to undestand Jungmo saying this but where did this come from? Sounds like he's attention seeking again. Seobb should have just told him to stop lying and that she'd never go near him without getting a herpes shot first.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

Peniel is like super awkward

minhyuk is too, but lol


----------



## Spica (May 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Fuck underage



WHAT.

I'm a cougar without getting married and divorced at least once already.


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2012)

Easy for you to say since you're underage too


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

wait RA turned 18 earlier this year

or is spica underage

no she isn't she's pedonoona

NONE OF US ARE UNDERAGE D:


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2012)

All girls in this thread are required to send me their nudes kthnxbai.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Weird techno lights and RA only stans 3 male groups, so by deduction it's BAP, and underage so it must bee Jongup.

Suzy named her dog after Damon from vampire Diaries. Lol. She's really weird


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

"I'm really happy when my dog poops because then I can tell it's healthy. Now I know what a mother feels for her child"

The fuck Suzy


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2012)

I thought RA is 17 , hm . Who is the oldest? Eno or Wouter?



Ennoea said:


> Suzy named her dog after Damon from vampire Diaries. Lol. She's really weird



Precious , more like 

I love how she wanted to peep at Yonghwa's muscles but couldn't so she kept on smiling to herself . I might watch IY just for Suzy but she's not there all the time


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

Oh I thought Jongup was the 93er

turns out that's Daehyun

9 months haha.  

and RA it doesn't matter, you're only a year older


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Ian Somerhaulders acting, it's like his eyebrows do most of his acting


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

wait which three, i stan infinite, bap and... idk i forgot.

i just turned 18, 94 line with Jing/Krystal/Suzy/Sulli/etc. bb jongup is ONE YEAR 2 DAYS YOUNGER THAN ME.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

BAP, Infinite, and I think anyway CNblue. No peer pressure or anything though

Lol Bora should join the Air Force, her eyesight is like a fucking eagle.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

ohyea I like CNB. idt I stan them as much as I used to anymore


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

Probably because Yonghwa evil.

I'm glad you broke his brainwashing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

oh g.na's supposed to comeback this month, she's been tweeting about recording & practicing a lot.

if spica was thinking about her i guess.

ugh baek jiyoung was filming her mv with taecyeon, dnw my ear candy part 2


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

i actually kinda liked My Ears Candy, though this was before 2pm became a shitfest

also i dunno if this was linked before


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

IU is so perfect, girl can compose too.

Let's hope Boobs doesn't come out with another Top Girl.


----------



## Naked (May 3, 2012)

The audio quality on that one is pretty bad.
Mirror if anyone wants:


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

eh boobs never promotes her best tracks anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Or that bloody banana songXD


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2012)

I've been repeating banana ever since Spica posted it 

tomorrow is just twinkle right?  and on Mucore TTS is doing Love sick?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2012)

dm:


so qt ;o;


----------



## Noda. B (May 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Fuck underage



Where is this from and can I somehow watch it in HD glory? 

Also I agree with your sentiments.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 4, 2012)

i have no idea this was all over my tumblr feed


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Spica (May 4, 2012)

I'm not underage anymore.  I'm 19, turning 20 this summer (uni student remember?). It's odd not being in my teens anymore/soon. ( RA, call me big sister)

-

Boobs doing a comeback? How did THAT avoid my radar? That bloody Banana song is still on replay.  

-

Lately I've been really into 90s nostalgic teen pop songs. Remember those sweet bubblegum love songs like Thousand Miles and Don't Say You Love Me? I feel like I'm a kid again.

This one is great. Watch till the end.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWNaR-rxAic[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBz5Rmc9l1Y[/YOUTUBE]

I want Kpop like this.


----------



## Sasori (May 4, 2012)

M2M did the Pok?mon first movie soundtrack.

I know because I have the Pok?mon first movie album


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

That's not 90s teen pop nostalgia

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUPrnu3BEU8&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIhSnaqou0I[/YOUTUBE]
I think these are the dumbest song whatever


----------



## Spica (May 4, 2012)

They aren't from the 90s but they remind me of it - they have the cute sweet romantic sound of it! AND aren't Disney-pop! Or about booze and sex and stuff 

This one is also good. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO40TcKa_5U[/YOUTUBE]

And Sasori  

Relevant, M2M have each their solo careers. Marit is huge in Europe (Germany but whatevs) and Marion is some washup judge on Norwegian Idol after a mediocre pop rock solo album. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qje3U2eRuQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

After School and Wonder Girls are coming back.


----------



## Sera (May 4, 2012)

Taetiseo - Twinkle on Music Bank~


----------



## Spica (May 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> After School and Wonder Girls are coming back.



More Me-In ish songs.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 4, 2012)

Sera said:


> Taetiseo - Twinkle on Music Bank~



TaeNy must sure be loving the on stage performances. The choreography is pretty much hand gestures.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 4, 2012)

Lol Fany screws up the choreo so often.

Anyway, Kim Hyun Joong is almost over, waiting for the hi 5 session now.

He seems like a really sweet guy, pretty good dancer but his vocals... Ouch. His fanservice is pretty good, this place was too big for a fanmeet tho (they held the MAMAs here)


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

KHJ is mostly fanservice lol. 

Twinkle is mostly adlibs and hand gestures.


----------



## Chloe (May 4, 2012)

Sungyeol got more piercings ubvjfdvbfdj


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2012)

Spica, same age. 



Sasori said:


> M2M did the Pok?mon first movie soundtrack.
> 
> I know because I have the Pok?mon first movie album



I used to love that album.  I don't know what happened to it, though. 


Relevant to the thread:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc7MEU0CzPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

Same age chingus.

Am I the oldest then? 22

Even though I seems like the youngest with my immaturity


----------



## Spica (May 4, 2012)

Hi-five, Nude!

I've never noticed that you're old, Enno.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

Hust said I looked like an old man, he's so horrible to me, not my fault I can't do aegyo like Vic


----------



## Chloe (May 4, 2012)

My otp 
I'm going down with this ship


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2012)

^That's cute.  Glad to see that it's working for them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLtK22eOcT0[/YOUTUBE]

Hyo alone feels so strangely natural

haven't finished the clip yet, hope she rocks this

edit: she starts off strong, but she gets quite stiff in the middle.  she ends well though.

Her and her partner look so good together.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

She was good for a first show.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2012)

I'm just happy to see Hyo doing something solo, and it works for her perfectly. :3

[YOUTUBE]k23sKE4NJ0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 4, 2012)

Happy birthday Jieun ;;

Also Kim Hyun Joong has soft hands


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust said I looked like an old man, he's so horrible to me, not my fault I can't do aegyo like Vic



Wait when?? 

Vic has the best aegyo in the whole wide world , bazinga

Happy B-day Ji Eun baby , hope you're having hot hot sex with Hyosung goddess


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2012)

^Great birthday wish. 

Kim Hyun Joong must use tons of lotion.


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

Only giving up Ji Eun for Hyosung or RA


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

KHJ loves his lotion, he slathers it on. He likes it soft.


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

Why is he after all our biases


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

You target thousands , you nail one 



I told my friend to watch TTS and his first legit comment was " Why do people hate Yoona , she is not even in the video clip?" I'm not even joking


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

People were hating on Yoona?


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

Yup apparently on the TTS mv . I didn't even read the comments but my friend who doesn't even follow Soshi was like "Why were there comments like "The subunit would have been ruined if Yoona was involved etc"

He stans Yoona and Seohyun but knows nothing about other groups than Big Bang


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

Yoona haters will have to go through me, and it won't be pretty

Seriously when was the last time anyone mentioned Yoona, her haters are still on the butthurt train.


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

I can't decide who I dislike more , Yoona haters/Hyohunnies or people who think Soshi/Kpop artists are all natural.

The girl I posted on the previous page is a member of the YG girls , damn they're all pretty . I dunno who to stan , I have to see their personalities and their expertise .


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

Gyuri needs to go on DWTS:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN87F_Atjqk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Gyuri needs to go on DWTS:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN87F_Atjqk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Who this ho?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 4, 2012)

lolol TTS Life graph ,   these pics were taken at Boom's Young Street Radio last night.
lol at Seob'


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

She's not a ho, she's pure and angelic


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

I dunno if even Cara noticed or just me paying attention to small details but Seobb had her nails done properly for Twinkle after RDR


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She's not a ho, she's pure and angelic



Bitch please , you know she wants that Harbajan Eun Hyuk penis


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

Yeah she really doesn't though, she loves Eunjung okay.


----------



## Sera (May 4, 2012)

Not IU too!  I just read that he likes Seohyun too.


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah she really doesn't though, she loves Eunjung okay.


Hm 

It bugs me since every time I track the Eunji track on tumblr it comes up with Eunjung x Jiyeon


Sera said:


> Not IU too!  I just read that he likes Seohyun too.



Your set is weak , why is it weak? ..because it lacks Seo baby


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I dunno if even Cara noticed or just me paying attention to small details but Seobb had her nails done properly for Twinkle after RDR



I did haha.  

Most of the concept doesn't suit her (or Taeyeon for that matter haha) because of all the glamour lifestyle but she does look stunning in the gowns.


----------



## Spica (May 4, 2012)

Just came back from The Avengers (and it was pen/staff-pokingly awesome). Wanna high-five Goo Hara and Junhyungwhateverhisname.


Leeteuk is such a pedo, he's preying on all the cute young girls.



Hustler said:


> I can't decide who I dislike more , Yoona haters/Hyohunnies or people who think Soshi/Kpop artists are all natural.



A hater of Yoona haters/Hyohunnies.  I hate them too. 



Hustler said:


> I dunno if even Cara noticed or just me paying attention to small details but *Seobb had her nails done properly for Twinkle* after RDR



Aaaaand THIS is why I think you're a woman, Hustler.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

I've never noticed their nails but the whole image for Twinkle doesn't suit Seobb. But her hair is fucking great.


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2012)

new IU song is nice


----------



## Chloe (May 4, 2012)

Ren


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2012)

Is it just me or is Baekho + Ren super fucking adorable?

I mean usually in Kpop it's straight up crack, but these too are too cute. ._.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Is it just me or is Baekho + Ren super fucking adorable?
> 
> I mean usually in Kpop it's straight up crack, but these too are too cute. ._.



It's just you.


----------



## Naked (May 4, 2012)

I haven't watched any Voice Korea. Did any of the contestants stand out to you guys?


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 4, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol TTS Life graph ,   these pics were taken at Boom's Young Street Radio last night.
> lol at Seob'



here's the info on that graph:


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2012)

I just realized Tiffany's dips to the bottom when her mom dies.


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2012)

Spica : I have many strange habits and OCD's lol . Nice clean hands/nails appeal to me for some reason , hate the super creepy long ass witch nails .

Just weird like that 

Damn Sohee has good photoshoots


----------



## Spica (May 4, 2012)

Hust, not weird. Just very attentive and feminine. 

Sheltered Seobb is sheltered.

Also my roomie looks like Eunjung. If she lost some weight and looked after her skin, she'd be a splitting image. It's uncanny.


----------



## Sera (May 5, 2012)

Will BoA being making a comeback this year?


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

Spica I'm coming to you meet your roommate.

Does anyone have the Ren video, looks really funny.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

What happened to all the forums

Why does it seem like NF is dying?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 5, 2012)

if NF dies, it was great knowing you all ;; see you guys on tumblr


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

If NF dies we all have to find another place to talk, and not Tumblr.

Apparently it's a bug and anything you post today will be deleted.


----------



## Spica (May 5, 2012)

But but but, I don't have any of you guys on Tumblr. ;______;

<- You can add me on Skype if you want.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 5, 2012)

Just wondering is there a place to watch eng sub Star King?

In particular eng sub for this clip:

[YOUTUBE]0tggvhZbXSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVynd5ejp7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyOluO7sDts&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

i'm guessing these are sad world ending songs

holy shit ij ust woke up


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

They're kind of sad, in that the relationship ends because the girl won't have sex with a guy. It's what I think anyway from the MV.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DW8h58zj08&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
I don't know why Boni isn't popular, she's a better rnb singer than anyone I know.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

naice song


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

Is anyone watching American idol? The show suck but Jessica Sanchez is damn good:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZXBlvWa25M&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPX-H3KGjJI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
And she's only 16.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

I watch the performances if they're on the news and such

i don't even bother with the show unless i'm on vacation or mom has it on in the other room (which she does a lot)

and god she is amazing

and she's pretty

16, you say? >_>


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

But people keep bringing up that she's Filipino and can't win. And it's sad that she won't.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZWz39R4bcw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
She's incredibly talented.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

fuck

i'll vote for her

well i'll watch the show and judge fairly

but jesus christ america, gotta stop this stupid racism thing we have going on


----------



## Hustler (May 5, 2012)

Not following American idol but yeah I watch Jessica's performances .

Can't believe she almost got kicked out .

I didn't think Voice Australia would be good but damn it's better than I expected 

This girl is just beautiful

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVHl3j31pUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 5, 2012)

Double post but fuck me , I dunno how anyone can get this gorgeous


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

She's singing La Vie en Rose


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

derp heart


----------



## Hustler (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

What is that face


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

It's the "oh god, someone make them stop putting all this shit on my face" face


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]be7CStX2kjw[/YOUTUBE]

taeyeon confirmed for worthless awesome talent


----------



## Alien (May 5, 2012)

Went on WeheartIU for the first time this year. First thing i saw was a thread about the squeaky voiced shithead hugging IU.

why.jpeg


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

He's praying on Seohyun too.

I'll pocket medic you if you want to lead the assault on him.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 5, 2012)

Taeyeon on Invincible Youth...?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

^yep

Episode 22, apparently she does pretty terrible


----------



## Spica (May 5, 2012)

has the Gyulsama-episode on Running Man come out yet?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2012)

not sure, too behind on RM


----------



## Hustler (May 5, 2012)

Should be out in couple of days


----------



## Naked (May 5, 2012)

Episodes are usually aired on Sunday. Kshownow usually releases the subs Monday night - Tuesday.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

Do you think its worth watching a stream of RM tonight or should I wait for the subs..?


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Wait for subs.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Suju is coming back, less Mr Simple and more Its You pls.

Also what was with all the crying last year? Leeteuk is still here


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2012)

Awesome I broke through heaven 

lol it says "she" is.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

fuck off Teuk LEAVE ALREADY


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> fuck off Teuk LEAVE ALREADY


----------



## Sera (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Sora Aoi to debut as a K-pop singer . What in the fuckery of fucking shit is this? :|


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Sora Aoi to debut as a K-pop singer . What in the fuckery of fucking shit is this? :|



Serious?! 

She's my favourite...


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

I hope she does, it'll be alot of fun.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Serious?!
> 
> She's my favourite...


Same lol but this whole thing is a big WTF

Korea wouldn't be open to an idea of having an AV star becoming a singer/actress

Every Tom , Dick and Harry will be looking to sleep with her


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

what's an AV star? something like porn?


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Adult video star yes

She's hella pretty for one too


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Awesome I broke through heaven
> 
> lol it says "she" is.



ahaha it used to say he


----------



## Tazmo (May 6, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

